# Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?



## pyro (11. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier, habe schon einige Stunden mit lesen verbracht aber finde es jetzt an der Zeit einen Thread über mein eigenes Projekt zu eröffnen.


Vor ca. 20 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten Teich angelegt. Damals gabs noch kein Internet, es wurde ein Loch gebuddelt, Folie rein, Pflanzen + Fische und fertig. Laut den Tips die ich in den letzten Tagen überall gelesen habe hatte ich vieles falsch gemacht - trotzdem war der Teich bis vor einem Jahr ein Biotop mit kristallklarem Wasser, keine Algen, keine grossen Filteranlagen und eine Pflanzen - Tieroase über die meine Nachbarn staunten und nicht begreifen konnten warum das bei Ihnen nicht so klappt.

Der alte Teich und die Bäume rund herum kamen in die Jahre und so wurde im Frühjahr eine Renovierung nötig. Bäume kamen weg und an der Stelle wo der Teich war befindet sich nun ein Gartenhaus mit Terrasse. Da es ohne Teich nicht geht bin ich gerade fleissig beim graben und stelle mir erste Fragen um möglichst obigen Glücksfall wieder zu erreichen.

Der Teich soll oval werden und mit ein paar Fischen besetzt werden. Maße ca. 5m lang und 4m breit. Ich habe an eine Tiefe von 1.40 Metern gedacht... ist das zu viel oder OK?

Vorn wollte ich den Teich eigendlich steil abfallen lassen um vom Rasen bzw. von den Gehwegplatten schön die Tiefe + Fische zu sehen. Der Bereich mit einer Wassertiefe von über 1m sollte im vorderen Bereich eine Größe von ca. 2,50 x 2m einnehmen...


Jetzt kommen erste Zweifel denn ich habe gelesen das Ufer sollte flach verlaufen wegen des Eisdrucks im Winter. Ausserdem steht irgendwo das 75% der Teichfläche maximal 40 cm tief sein soll da hier das Herz des Teichs liegt und dies für eine eigene biologische Klärung notwendig ist.
Jetzt bin ich also in meiner Planung etwas erschüttert und wollte gern Ratschläge haben.

Damit das ganze nicht so trocken ist hier ein paar Baufotos von heute - verzeiht bitte das trübe Wetter, besser ist es derzeit nicht und ich bin auch kein Profifotograf 


Teich2: 
Bild der Baustelle. Der Zaun/Wiese ist Osten, der grosse Tannenbaum steht im Süden, der Rasen im Westen:

Teich3:
Von Norden aus

Teich4 und Teich5:
Von Süden aus

Der Erdwall vor der Gartenhausterasse soll als Hochbecken - Filterbecken dienen. Hier plane ich ein ca. 1,2x0,8m grosses maximal 20cm tiefes Becken - evtl. sogar mit angelagerter Sumpfzone mit fleischfressenden Pflanzen. Zurück geht das Wasser über einen Wasserfall oder - falls das schlecht ist wegen der Wassertemperaturverwirbelung eben über eine Steintreppe.

Teich1paint:
Derzeitiges ungefähres Höhenprofil. Der Bereich wo noch Blumen, Mörtelwanne und Rasen mit gelbem Sand ist wollte ich eigendlich komplett abgraben auf 1 - 1,40 Meter Tiefe... Da zweifle ich eben gerade ob das richtig ist...



Eine weitere Frage wäre dann auch noch nach der Stärke der Teichfolie. Ich werde auch noch ein Flies unterlegen - reicht 1mm oder mehr?
Wie man auf den Fotos sieht gibt es in der Wiese Maulwürfe - manchmal verirrt sich einer in meinen Garten. Beim alten Teich ging alles mit 1mm Folie gut aber sollte ich beim größeren Teich was dagegen tun... Drahtgitter?


Ich würde mich über eine gute Diskussion freuen bis ich Euch dann vermutlich im Sommer 2011 das Ergebnis präsentiere.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,

:willkommen

schön, dass du zu uns gefunden hast.

Von den Fotos her sieht das ganz vernünftig aus. Was mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen machen würde
ist der geringe Abstand zum Maschendrahtzaun hin, da würde ich mir zumindest einen schmalen Weg bauen, um zur Teichreinigung besser hinzukommen.
Die Teichtiefe ist völlig ausreichend. So wie ich es bei dir rauslese soll es ja eher ein natur-
belassener Teich sein mit ein paar Fischen.
An welche Fische hast du denn gedacht?
Ich habe bei mir __ Moderlieschen drin und kann diese nur jedem empfehlen.
Hast du dir auch schon mal Gedanken über einen Ufergraben gemacht?
Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ansonsten noch viel Vergnügen hier und 
viel Erfolg bei Teichneubau.

LG Markus  

Anbei ein Bild von meinem Teich


----------



## pyro (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja, hallo!

Die Nähe zum Zaun ... tja, irgendwie bin ich da jetzt so nahe rangekommen. Große Kopfschmerzen macht mir das jetzt allerdings nicht da die angrenzende Wiese niemals Bauland wird und meinem Onkel gehört. Muss ich also von hinten an den Teich wird kurzerhand der Zaun entfernt. Das soll ja nicht alle paar Wochen passieren.

Ziel wäre es wieder so einen Teich zu bekommen wie beim alten. Mit vielen Pflanzen,  Tieren, keine grossartige Filtertechnik aber dann doch etwas mehr Wasserfläche denn der alte Teich war zuletzt schon fast überwuchert von Seerosen usw.

Im alten Teich waren ein paar Welse, 6-8 Goldfische, bis zum strengen Frostwinter ein paar Schleierschwänze und dann noch 3-4 unbekannte Fische.
Über den Besatz brauche ich mir keine grossen Gedanken zu machen - zwei Nachbarn warten schon darauf mir Fische abgeben zu können.


Ufergraben?? Muss erst nachlesen was das ist. Einen konkreten Plan wie ich das Ufer gestalte ohne die Folie zu sehen habe ich noch nicht. Ist das bei Dir am rechten Bildrand ein Ufergraben??

Schöner Teich und im Hintergrund genau so eine Steintreppe wie ich sie mir vorstelle falls ein Wasserfall aus ca. 40cm höhe die Wassertemperaturschichten zu sehr stören sollte. Auch hierzu wäre noch ein Rat teuer...


Die meisten Kopfzerbrechen mache ich mir derzeit eben mit dem Stück das noch ausgegraben werden muss.... soll ich meinen Plan verfolgen und das Stück wo die Blumen, die Mörtelwanne und der Rasen mit Sand sind steil abfallend ausheben bis zu einer maximalen Tiefe von 1,4 Metern oder sollte ich lieber die Pflanzterassen ringsum umlaufend machen???

Sind die jetzt schon vorhandenen Seitenwände zu steil oder noch OK? Der Rechen steht gerade senkrecht in dem Bild.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,

Ja das auf der rechten Seite ist ein Ufergraben. Im Ufergraben sind viele Nährstoffe, was ja
die meisten Pflanzen für gutes Wachstum benötigen.
Ich würde den Flachbereich rundrum auf ca. 50 cm machen. Die Seitenwände würd ich sogar
noch steiler machen ( so ist es nur verlorenes Volumen).

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Irgendwo hab ich aufgeschnappt die Seitenwände sollten maximal einen Winkel von 30 Grad neigung haben???

Dann hab ich da evtl. was falsch verstanden und steil abfallende Wände ab einer Tiefe von 30 cm sind OK??

Im Niedrigwasserbereich bis 30 cm soll das Ufer aber flach verlaufen wegen dem Eisdruck, oder??

Welche Vorteile hat so ein Ufergraben und welche Folienstärke sollte ich verwenden? Wie sieht es mit Flies aus und dem angesprochenen eventuellen Besuch eines Maulwurfs?


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro.

Man kann schon auch steile Wände bauen... allerdings würde ich (wenn es mein Teich ist) zusehen, dass auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite genug Platz für die sich ausdehnende Eisdecke bleibt, damit es nicht zu Verformungen und den Folgen kommt.
Hält Dein Boden denn ohne Befestigung eine senkrechte Wand aus? Ist gewährleistet, dass dort nie Wasser hinter der Folie landet und damit den Bereich aufweicht? Falls nein, würde ich die Wand durch Mörtel/Aufmauern verfestigen. 

Der Ufergraben ist eine feine Sache, wenn man Wert auf viele unterschiedliche, gut wachsende Pflanzen legt - einen Vorteil, wie Filterwirkung (Nitratabbau) hat er dagegen nicht. Im Gegenteil - der Ufergraben säuft einem im Hochsommer schon ordentlich Wasser aus dem Teich und man muss sehen, woher man nährstoffarmes Wasser zum Teichauffüllen herbekommt. Ich persönlich, möchte unseren aber nicht mehr missen, denn dort wächst vieles besser als im nährstoffarmeren Teichsubstrat. 


Hier mal noch ein Fachbeitrag von Thias mit den vers. Möglichkeiten der Ufergestaltung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228

Bei Deiner Teichgröße sollte 1mm starke Folie reichen. Dazu ein normales Vlies (kommt aber auch auf den Boden an). Ob Du EPDM oder PVC-Folie verwendest, bleibt Dir überlassen. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,

ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich eine steile, tiefe Wand ganz schlecht bepflanzen lässt. Beobachten lassen sich die Tiere auch sehr gut, wenn Du Stufen einbaust, die nicht so steil sind. Vorteil: lässt sich besser bepflanzen. Wieviele Fische und vor allem welche Fische hast du vor, einzuladen, in Deinem Teich zu leben (hört sich toll an )?

Ansonsten sieht Deine Baustelle schon richtig gut aus. Hast Du das alles von Hand oder mit Bagger ausgebuddelt?

Was die Folie betrifft, schwöre ich persönlich auf EPDM, weil diese Folie sehr robust ist, sich total leicht verlegen lässt und auch Witterungsverhältnissen besser stand hält. Kostet ein bissl mehr, lohnt sich aber in jedem Fall.


----------



## pyro (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Pyro,
> 
> ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich eine steile, tiefe Wand ganz schlecht bepflanzen lässt. Beobachten lassen sich die Tiere auch sehr gut, wenn Du Stufen einbaust, die nicht so steil sind. Vorteil: lässt sich besser bepflanzen. Wieviele Fische und vor allem welche Fische hast du vor, einzuladen, in Deinem Teich zu leben (hört sich toll an )?
> 
> ...




Die steile Wand wollte ich laut ursprünglichem Plan auch gar nicht bepflanzen. Ich wollte eigendlich einen ca. 2-3m breiten Uferbereich haben wo ich Steinplatten hinlege und mit Beton befestige, die Folie unter die Steinplatte stecke und so direkt am Wasser bin mit freier Sicht. Momentan bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher ob ich diesen Plan verwirkliche...

Den entgültigen Fischbesatz kann ich schlecht planen und ich weis auch nicht was hier ratsam wäre da ich hierüber noch nichts gelesen habe. Ich würde jetzt ohne Ahnung zu haben sagen ein paar Welse, 8-10 Goldfische und 2-3 so bunte Schub...  wie man die schreibt. __ Moderlieschen wurden mir oben ja auch schon empfohlen - die kenn ich gar nicht...


Das Loch ist reine Handarbeit und wächst derzeit kontinuierlich um eine Schubkarrenladung nach der anderen. 


Bezüglich Folie werde ich mich noch schlau machen und hoffe hier einen Thread zu finden der alle Vor- und Nachteile aufführt. Wie ist das eigendlich mit den Falten... ich habe hier im Forum gesehn das einige die Teichfolie passend schneiden und dann verkleben. Macht man das heute nicht mehr so wie früher das man die Folie einfach reinlegt, Wasser reinlaufen lässt und mit diversen Falten lebt?
Gibt es eigendlich empfehlenswerte Formen oder Ratschläge um grosse Falten möglichst zu vermeiden?




Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Pyro.
> 
> Man kann schon auch steile Wände bauen... allerdings würde ich (wenn es mein Teich ist) zusehen, dass auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite genug Platz für die sich ausdehnende Eisdecke bleibt, damit es nicht zu Verformungen und den Folgen kommt.
> Hält Dein Boden denn ohne Befestigung eine senkrechte Wand aus? Ist gewährleistet, dass dort nie Wasser hinter der Folie landet und damit den Bereich aufweicht? Falls nein, würde ich die Wand durch Mörtel/Aufmauern verfestigen.
> ...




Da meine hintere Wand wohl auch nicht so flach ist um die Eisausdehnung komplett auszuhalten und der vordere Boden bei einem gewaltigen Regenschauer viel Wasser abbekommt (Hanghaus) überdenke ich die Sache nochmal.
Wie bekommt man die Wand durch mörteln oder aufmauern stabil? Gibt es da einen Thread dazu der empfehlenswert ist?

Ob ich einen Ufergraben vom Platz her noch unterbringe weis ich nicht. Umlaufend sowieso sicher nicht aber evtl. einen Teilbereich.

Mein Boden sieht ungefähr so aus:

0-0,3m Humus mit wenig Steinen
0,3 - 0,8m Kies mit runden Steinen unterschiedlicher Größe
über 0,8m rot-gelber feinkörniger Sand

Das ist Flugsand aus der Eiszeit, sogenannte Binnendünen die hier bei uns in der Region existieren.

Den Sand den ich bereits ausgegraben habe kam extra in eine Plastikwanne. Wenn ich den Teich fertig modelliert habe kommt dann überall eine ca. 3cm dicke Schicht rauf ehe ich ein Flies und dann die Teichfolie draufmache.


Bezüglich der Art der Teichfolie mach ich mich noch schlau. Würdet Ihr die Folie jetzt noch kaufen und dann einlagern bis zu einem sonnigen Frühlingstag oder erst dann kaufen wenn es auch soweit ist?? 
Oder sollte ich möglichst versuchen den Teich jetzt noch vor dem Wintereinbruch soweit wie möglich fertig zu machen??


----------



## pyro (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier noch 2 aktuelle Fotos. Durch starken Regen wurden einige Steine aus der Humus/Kiesschicht herausgewaschen...


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
Dein Neuanfang sieht schon mal richtig gut aus! 
Deine Ideen mit Steilufer, um auch Fische zu sehen, würde ich unbedingt umsetzen. Pflanzenterassen würde ich auch empfehlen, auch wenn bei mir nicht so konsequent umgesetzt... .
Die Empfehlung, die knappe Hälfte und mehr mit Pflanzen zu besetzen, hältst Du bei Deinem Profil gut ein. Ich würde mir vor dem Einlegen der Folie noch ein paar Gedanken zu
a) Ufergraben,
b) Filter.
Ufergraben ist bei NG gut beschrieben, und eine gute Idee für den Übergang Teich-Wiese. Der vorgeschlagene minimale halbe Meter Breite muss es nicht sein, so lange er nicht in die Teichfilterung mit einbezogen ist. Am Steilufer erübrigt sch ein Filtergraben.
Einen Filter hast Du nicht vor zu installieren. Wenn aber doch, dann sollte er nicht stören. Es gibt das NG-Prinzip der auf der Folie verlegten Rohre, und die Philosophie der Koiteichbauer mit Bodenablauf. Irgendwo dazwischen würde ich mir Gedanken machen... .


----------



## pyro (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

@ RKurzhals: Danke fürs Lob - ich versuche mein bestes im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten und begrenzten Kenntnisse.

Bezüglich Ufergraben kann ich derzeit noch nichts sagen ausser das was ich oben schon erwähnt habe. Mir schwirren derzeit einfach noch zu viele Dinge durch den Kopf das braucht Zeit.

Heute habe ich wieder viel Zeit verbracht und ich lese immer mehr von riesigen Filteranlagen und UV-Licht usw. Mein alter Teich hat das alles nicht benötigt und ich wollte eigendlich nur eine Filterpumpe um das höher gelegene Filterbecken an der Gartenhausterasse zu versorgen und über einen kleinen Wasserfall oder Steintreppe gelangt das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück.
Ob das reicht oder ob ich mehr brauche da muss ich mich schlau machen - vielleicht gibt mir ja jemand hier nen Tip zu dem Punkt.

Den Begriff Bodenablauf habe ich hier schon oft gelesen aber noch nicht verstanden was das ist.


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo.

Ich denke, dass Du für einen moderaten Besatz, wie Du ihn planst, keine mega-super-duper-Filteranlage brauchst. Auch ein Bodenablauf muss nicht sein...
Hier das Schwerkraftfiltersystem, zu dem ein Bodenalauf gehört: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=874

Wenn Du jetzt viele neue Ideen bekommst und Dir die Zeit davon rennt, dann deck die Grube mit einer billigen, dünnen Folie über den Winter ab (Erosionsgefahr) und widme Dich lieber der Planung.... 
Ansonsten sehe ich Dich den Teich nach spätestens 2 Jahren wieder umbauen. :smoki

Unser Ufergraben ist übrigens auch nicht umlaufend angelegt, dafür schwankt er jedoch in der Breite von 30 cm bis ca. 1,1 m. 

Wegen des stabilen Baus der Steilwand sind einige Koiteichbauten zur Lektüre zu empfehlen... 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=276428#post276428
Das ist einer, den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe. 
Manche Teichbauer nageln auch Kaninchendraht auf den Boden und "verputzen" dann die Wand. Bei 90° kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass dies dauerhaft das Erdreich hält.


----------



## pyro (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Annett schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt viele neue Ideen bekommst und Dir die Zeit davon rennt, dann deck die Grube mit einer billigen, dünnen Folie über den Winter ab (Erosionsgefahr) und widme Dich lieber der Planung....
> Ansonsten sehe ich Dich den Teich nach spätestens 2 Jahren wieder umbauen. :smoki



Mein Soll hab ich mit dem Gartenhaus, Steingarten, Terrasse usw. schon erfüllt für 2010. Aber aufgrund des überraschend guten Wetters zieht es einem an freien Tagen förmlich in den Garten und man fängt zum schaufeln an. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich doch noch soweit komme - oft haben wir hier in Bayern schon Anfang November Schnee... derzeit aber 17 Grad und Sonne.

Meint Ihr das ich die Grube unbedingt abdecken muss??


Ein Umbau wäre jetzt auch kein Beinbruch - macht ja spass.



Annett schrieb:


> Unser Ufergraben ist übrigens auch nicht umlaufend angelegt, dafür schwankt er jedoch in der Breite von 30 cm bis ca. 1,1 m.
> 
> Wegen des stabilen Baus der Steilwand sind einige Koiteichbauten zur Lektüre zu empfehlen...
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=276428#post276428
> ...



Einen "trockenen Ufergraben" habe ich auf jeden Fall denn das Blumenbeet im Süden mit Farn, Flox, __ Schwertlilien, Pfingstrose, Schneeglöckerl usw. bleibt bestehen.

Die "Steilwand" im vorderen Bereich werde ich maximal ca. 60 Grad abfallend machen. Zur absoluten Sicherheit kann ich in diesem Bereich dann etwas Portlandzement aufs feuchte Erdreich auftragen, einwässern und glattziehen. Das ergibt dann auch eine "Kruste"


----------



## zeckez (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

ui du bist aber echt schon weit,wir haben genau den gleichen Gedanken,auch so ein erhöhter Graben wo das gefilterte Wasser wieder rausplätschern soll,auch an ao einen breiten Uferrand haben wir gedacht.Unser "kleiner"Teich ist bis jetzt auch immer glasklar.Ich denke echt es kommt auf die Fische an.Aber ist es nicht so wie bei einen Aquarium?umso grösser umso weniger Aufwand?werde dein Teich weiter verfolgen und schauen ob du dabei bleibst was du vorhast


----------



## pyro (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich bleibe auf alle Fälle dabei. Allerdings hat mich die Arbeit in den letzten Tagen in die Schranken gewiesen und ich musste am WE arbeiten. Werktags ist es ab 17 Uhr dunkel und jetzt ist für Dienstag Schnee sowie Temperaturen unter Null Grad gemeldet.

Ich glaube somit ist es klüger in "Winterschlaf" zu gehen und mich lieber in der warmen Wohnung über die verschiedenen Gartenteichfolien zu informieren und die Folie eventuell noch in nächster Zeit zu kaufen da ich denke das die Preise im Frühjahr einiges höher sind.

Was sagen die Experten dazu?? Folie jetzt kaufen und einlagern oder dann im April kaufen?

Irgendwo habe ich was aufgeschnappt von Teichpflanzen ansäen... Ich habe noch ein paar Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich die ich hoffentlich über den Winter bringe, bisschen was bekomm ich sicher von meinen Nachbarn und den Rest hätte ich mir im Baumarkt gekauft was nicht ganz günstig ist... Gibt es eine bessere Methode?


----------



## Annett (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo.

Folie würde ich erst kaufen, wenn das Loch ausgemessen werden kann!
Das die Preise schwanken, habe ich noch nicht festgestellt, jedoch auch nicht explizit danach gesucht...

Teichpflanzen kann man natürlich auch aussäen/vermehren. Jedoch dürfte da jetzt nicht viel passieren. Einige Arten sind Frostkeimer, d.h. die Saatschalen brauchen vor der Keimung Frost. 
Du kannst auch im Frühjahr mal bei uns im Flohmarkt nach Pflanzen fragen... des weiteren gibt es Online-Shops mit z.T. recht großer Pflanzenauswahl. Bspw. Werner Wallner (nymphaion) versendet seine Pflanzen wurzelnackt, sodass einem die Ausspülaktionen der Baumarktware erspart bleiben. Allerdings gibt es diese Pflanzen erst etwas später, da sie nicht in Gewächshäusern vorgetrieben und mit Düngern aufgeputscht werden. 
Auch ein Blick zu Naturagart dürfte sich lohnen.


----------



## pyro (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Annett schrieb:


> ... sodass einem die Ausspülaktionen der Baumarktware erspart bleiben. .



Was bedeutet denn das jetzt schon wieder??


----------



## newbee (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo 

ich denke Annett meint damit das Du die Pflanzen nicht erst vom Substrat ( Pflanzenerde) säubern mußt


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin.

Jepp, da hat Hans Recht. 

Je nachdem, wie man einen Teich anlegt (Eugen hat da beispielsweise eine völlig andere Philosophie), versucht man eben möglichst wenig Nährstoffe zum Start im "System" zu haben. Das beugt extremen Algenwuchs zumindest ein wenig vor. 
Pflanzenerde hat leider sehr oft reichlich Nährstoffe.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
wenn Du die Pflanzenpreise beim Werner mit dem Baumarkt im Frühjahr vergleichst, dann wird der Werner eher günstiger sein... .
Viel wichtiger als dies sind jedoch ein paar andere Fakten: die "gespülten" Baumarktpflanzen sind zumeist in viel Dünger und im Zelt "geschossen", um möglichst schnell "Verkaufsgröße" zu bekommen. Wenn sie von Erde befreit bei Dir im Teich stehen und sich an ein "normales" Nährstoffangebot gewöhnen müssen, dann gibt das je nach Art erst mal einen herben Rückschlag... .
Darum würde ich - wie auch gemacht - beim nächsten Mal wieder bei einem Gärtner wie Werner (es gibt sicher auch andere gute Teichpflanzenhändler) kaufen, oder Pflanzen von Bekannten und Freunden aus einem Teich nehmen. 
Schau mal da, dort war eine ähnliche Frage auch Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=312864/page-2.


----------



## pyro (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hat denn dieser Werner auch eine Homepage??
An die Nährstoffe hab ich nun gar nicht gedacht... ich tippte eher auf Krankheiten die man sich einschleppen könnte.

Ich habe mir eine Broschüre von Naturagart bestellt die ist jetzt gekommen und ich hab schon einen Blick reingeworfen... so schöne Sachen ich glaube ich brauch ein größeres Grundstück 

Aber jetzt hat mich der Winter eingeholt. Diese Woche hab ich 3 Tage Urlaub und wollte meine Baustelle winterfest machen. Aber in der letzten Nacht hat es knapp 10 cm geschneit und im lauf des Tages wuchs die Schneedecke noch an...


----------



## Annett (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo.

Ja den Schnee haben wir nun auch. 
Läßt sich leider nicht ändern und rechtzeitig vorgewarnt wurdest Du ja. 


Was "Werner" angeht. Klar, hat er eine eigene HP.
www.nymphaion.de - auf Shop klicken und aussuchen, was das Herz begehrt. Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr! 

Unter der interaktiven Pflanzenliste kann man sich auch ein Exceldatenblatt herunterladen und damit Pflanzen nach bestimmten Merkmalen sortieren.


----------



## pyro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Der Schnee ist nun weg... Freitag nach einem Tag Dauerregen und massiver Schneeschmelze kam schon mal etwas Teichfeeling auf.

Leider musste ich feststellen das ein Maulwurf den Weg von der Wiese in meinen Garten gefunden hat - am vorderen Bildrand im Teich seht Ihr einen Maulwurfshügel.

Das besorgt mich jetzt etwas muss ich sagen... was meint Ihr dazu??


Ich werd auf jeden Fall unter die Folie ein Vlies legen, derzeit tendiere ich zur Firestone EDPM + 500er Vlies. Wie ist die Folie vs. Maulwurf??


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin.

Wir hatten/haben in der Wiese neben dem Teich sowohl Wühlmäuse, als auch ab und an mal einen Maulwurf...
Die Mäuse buddeln direkt neben dem fest vermörtelten Rand bzw. darunter. 
Da der Teich dort recht flach ausläuft bzw. aus dem mit Mutterboden befüllten Ufergraben besteht, gab es bisher keine Probleme.
Ich frage mich allerdings, wann die Katzen endlich mal ihrem Job nachkommen.  Vielleicht sollte ich die Futterration ein wenig kürzen. 

Auch am alten Teich, dessen Rand nur mit losen Feldsteinen befestigt ist, gab es kaum negative Auswirkungen, außer etwas in den Teich gebröselten Mutterboden.


----------



## pyro (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Diese Kautschukfolie EPDM oder so soll ja recht "weich" sein... ist es dann wenn man solche "Feinde" im Boden hat klüger eine starrere PVC-Folie zu kaufen??

Ich will bei meinem Teich eigendlich nichts betonieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
eigentlich buddeln Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe nur in die Richtung, in der sie Nahrung vermuten, und das sollte unter einer Folie wohl eher nicht der Fall sein... .
Da sich diese Tiere dadurch wohl eher auf ihren Geruchssinn verlassen müssen, sind Folien wohl eher nicht genehm. :?
Ich hoffe, dass Annett damit recht hat.  Leider bin ich kein Biologe, und kann nur raten. 
Ich besitze bei mir EPDM. Die Folie macht im Vergleich zu PVC einen "labbrigen" Eindruck. Für mich war es wichtiger, Falten nach Wunsch zu ziehen und zu "optimieren", und mangels rundum "gemörtelten" Rand auch die Folie mal aus dem Wasser gucken zu lassen, ohne die Sonne fürchten zu müssen. Da mein Teich nicht sehr groß ist, spielte der Preisunterschied keine Rolle.


----------



## pyro (21. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Show must go on!


Merke... Tagsüber Teichbuddeln und am Abend Belastungstest Atemschutzstrecke Feuerwehr ist keine gute Kombi. Auf der Tastatur tippen kann ich noch aber für mehr reichts gerade nicht und die Hose die in der Früh eng war labbert nun an mir rum...

Heute ging doch einiges voran!!

In den ersten beiden Bildern die Ausgangslage gegen 10 Uhr, drittes Bild Zwischenstand, 4. und 5. Bild am Ende gegen 16 Uhr.


Das hellbraun-rötlich-graue ist Sand den ich richtig mit der Schaufel oder Messer modellieren kann. Tiefster Punkt derzeit bei ca. 1,40 Meter und das sollte passen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das vordere Eck wo die violette Box + Schubkarrn steht. Das mach ich die nächsten Tage.


Was sagt Ihr so generell zu den einzelnen Pflanzterassen und gibts aktuell noch was das ich unbedingt berücksichtigen muss?

Am Wochenende müsste ich mich dann um das Thema Folie informieren... PVC oder EPDM sowie Vlies. Wobei ich überlege ob ich überhaupt mehr als ein 300er Vlies brauch da die tiefen Teichstellen wo viel Druck auf der Folie ist eh im Sand liegt.... 
Was sagen die Experten??


----------



## pyro (21. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier noch ungefähr das aktuelle Höhenprofil.

Die Zone 140 cm soll unbepflanzt bleiben, 90cm möchte ich Seerosen ansiedeln, die Zonen 30cm und weniger mit Uferpflanzen. Auf die 50 cm Zone kommt ein grosser runder Stein auf dem sich ein kleiner Steg abstützt. Wo ich den Steg genau plaziere das weis ich noch nicht. Der Steg soll ca. 1m in den Teich ragen und ca. 60 cm breit werden.


Und nun Kommentare bitteschön! Vielen Dank im vorraus schon mal.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
Dein Aushub schaut schon recht ordentlich aus.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde aber aus der schiefen Ebene in Bild 4 links auch eine
Pflanzterasse machen. Achte auch darauf dass die einzelnen Pflanzterassen immer
leicht nach aussen hängen um ein fortspülen des Sandes, oder was du als Boden
hernehmen willst, zu verhindern.
Ob die 15cm Zone es unbedingt braucht? Ich hatte auch viel Flachzonen, diese
werden jetzt aber alle auf minimum 50 ausgehoben, allerdings hab ich ja auch einen riesen
Ufergraben zum Bepflanzen.
Ansonsten ist schon sehr viel schönes dran, weiterhin viel Spass beim Buddeln.
LG Markus
P:S: der selbst grad fest am buddeln ist


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Pyro

Schaut ganz gut aus 

Markus hat eine Variante der Substratabrutschsicherung schon genannt ...


> Achte auch darauf dass die einzelnen Pflanzterassen immer
> leicht nach aussen hängen um ein fortspülen des Sandes, oder was du als Boden
> hernehmen willst, zu verhindern.


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/144/]Alternativ kannst sie auch so gestalten[/URL].


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

 pyro

wow, du bist ja schon richtig fleissig!  die entwicklung deiner "baugrube" sieht doch schon prima aus! 



> Wobei ich überlege ob ich überhaupt mehr als ein 300er Vlies brauch




ich würde auf gar keinen fall am vlies sparen, auch nicht, wenn du sand unten in die grube gibst. 
euer boden sieht ja recht steinig aus und selbst mit "sandzwischenschicht" wirst du nicht verhindern können, dass immer mal an der einen oder anderen stelle ein kleinerer stein auf die folie drückt. zumal ja die unterweltgauner (maulwürfe, wühlmäuse....) weiterhin auch in teichnähe aktiv sein werden und so die schöne trennung zwischen steinigem boden und sandschicht durcheinander bringen!

wir haben - obwohl wir sehr steinarmen sandboden haben (und daher nicht noch extra sand brauchten), im gesamten teich- und bach-bereich 900er vlies von czebra verarbeitet und das würde ich auch jederzeit wieder so machen! es ist qualitativ kaum vom naturagart-vlies zu unterscheiden, vom preis allerdings schon!.  das dünne 300er vlies nehme ich höchsten "auf die folie drauf", z.b unter einen stein oder ähnliches. 

stell dir mal vor, dein teich ist fertig, nach 1-2 jahren superschön "eingefahren" und dann musst du auf leck-suche gehen. da würdest du dich doch in den hintern beissen, weil du am falschen ende gespart hast, oder?


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich glaub ich bin heute zu einer Ruhepause oder zu leichter Arbeit verdammt. Mein rechtes Handgelenk und meine Hüfte schmerzt und ich muss heute abend wieder in die Atemschutz-Übungsstrecke rein.


Danke für die Tips zu denen ich noch folgendes sagen will:

@ Moderlieschenking:

Bei diesen weichen Übergängen und schiefen Ebenen denke ich an die Falten der Folie. Ich meine halt so die Folie schöner und faltenfreier verlegen zu können. Zweitens würde ein Maulwurf der von der Wiese rauf kommt nicht gegen die senkrechte Folie stoßen was wohl doch etwas Sicherheit bringt und drittens habe ich irgendwo gelesen das senkrechte Wände nicht so gut sind. Das sind so meine Überlegungen.... liege ich damit richtig oder falsch oder bin ich übervorsichtig? 

Ein kleiner Wall bei den Pflanzterassen kommt noch bzw. ist schon vorhanden. Ich hab diesen teilweise mit dem Rasenausstich gemacht bei der 30 cm Pflanzebene. 

Ein Ufergraben lässt sich bei meinen Platzverhältnissen schwer realisieren deswegen dachte ich an zwei Flachwasserbereiche für Pflanzen die nur feuchte Wurzeln möchten wie Sumpfdotterblumen, Schlüsselblumen usw.
Wenn Du einen schönen Ufergraben hast kann man die erste Pflanzzone gern bei 50 cm machen aber in meinem Fall leider nicht.

Dir auch viel Spass beim buddeln - wir haben ja ein Traumwetter dafür. Ich werde mich nun wohl erst mal ruhig an die Grube in die Sonne setzen und schon mal vom Teich träumen.


@ Digicat:

Das mit dem betonieren ist auch nicht schlecht denn das gibt guten Halt. Evtl. werde ich eine Zwischenlösung anstreben und die Wälle mit Beton bestreuen und eingießen.

Wie hoch sind denn bei Dir diese Wälle und wie gut ließ sich die Folie verlegen?


@ Hexe Mol: Oh, 900er Fließ ist doch superdick und eher was für riesige Teiche dachte ich... Bin ich nicht flexibler wenn ich 2 -3 Lagen 300er auslege? Nach Deinem günstigeren Vlies werde ich später googlen.


Und nun kommt bald die grosse schwere Frage... PVC oder EDPM ???????


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Pyro

Die Betonwulste sind ca. 10cm hoch = Substrathöhe

Die Folie war für zwei Mann eine "Spielerei", alleine hätte ich sie aber auch nicht verlegen wollen 

Die Falten der Folie habe ich mit Ufermatte kaschiert, manche haben diese auch noch mit einem "Putz" (vermörtelt) überzogen.

Kannst Dir ja meinen Teichbau kompl. ansehen > Klick in meiner Signatur auf "Mein Pflanzenteich".


----------



## Plätscher (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Auf die 50 cm Zone kommt ein grosser runder Stein auf dem sich ein kleiner Steg abstützt. Wo ich den Steg genau plaziere das weis ich noch nicht. Der Steg soll ca. 1m in den Teich ragen und ca. 60 cm breit werden.

Hallo, 

eine kleine Anmerkung. Betoniere die 50cm Zone oder lege sie mit Betonplatten im Mörtelbett aus. Das Verhindert ein späteres setzen der Stegstütze.


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

@ Plätscher ... guter Tip, danke!

@ Digicat: Welches Vlies hast Du verwendet und warum hast Du Dich für EDPM entschieden?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Habe ein 500er Vlies verwendet und deshalb EPDM weil es gegenüber PVC immer weich und flexibel bleibt. Egal ob es draußen Kalt oder Warm ist und sie sich dadurch leichter verlegen läßt. Auch ist EPDM UV verträglich, kann also auch ungeschützt der Sonne ausgesetzt werden.

Ich habe diese Kombi gekauft  , die ganze Abwicklung war vorbildlich


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hmm, aber wo ausser dem Preis liegen die Nachteile von EPDM?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

es läßt sich nicht so einfach kleben


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Musstest Du denn etwas kleben?

Wenn man mit Falten in der Folie leben kann wäre doch kleben nur bei sehr unnormalen Teichformen oder im dummen Falle eines Lochs notwendig, oder?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



wir haben auch das 900er vlies problemlos verlegen können. im gegensatz zur folie hat vlies ja den vorteil, dass es nicht wasserdicht liegt und man daher problemlos ein stück einschneiden kann, überlappend legen kann usw.... wenn du dir hier meine teichvorstellung anschauen magst, da sieht man auch die vlies-verlege-arbeiten gut. das graue vlies ist das 900er (das dünne weisse zeugs neben dem bach ist nur nen unkrautschutzvlies für den steingarten, das kannst du getrost ignorieren) und ich denke man sieht ganz gut, wie gut es sich selbst bei den "komischen formen" anpassen lies. 

auch wenn ich von physik keine ahnung habe, so ausm bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass 900er vlies stabiler ist als mehrere lagen von nem 300er.... zum beispiel bei ner spitzen wurzel: wenn die durch das 300er 1x durchpiekst, dann piekst sie eben durch die zweite und dritte lage auch durch.... das ist doch was anderes, als das dicke 900er... oder liege ich damit jetzt falsch?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nein, ich mußte nicht kleben.


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ach ist das schön draussen...

Ich messe gerade entlang dem Höhenverlauf eine benötigte Folienbreite von 6,60m. Wenn ich EPDM verwende sollte eine 7.62m breite Folie reichen oder ist das zu wenig Aufschlag?


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die 2cm machen "das Kraut aber auch nicht fett" .... 
Wie kommst du auf die 2cm 

Mal im Ernst:
man rechnet ca. 2 x 50cm als Überlänge dazu ... ich habe 2 x 1m genommen ... sicher ist sicher 

Du Glücklicher  , ich darf noch bis 15:00 bei diesem herrlichen Wetter arbeiten


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Bei Teichbau24.de gibt es die Folien in Breiten u.a. 4,57m, 6,10m, 7,62m, 9,15m ... das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.  

Wenn man 2x50cm Überlänge dazurechnet dann bin ich ja perfekt im Maß. Das ist super!!


Ich hab die Woche viel Freizeit und bei dem Wetter ist das hervorragend. Ich muss nur täglich von 18 bis 22 Uhr auf nen Lehrgang und am Wochenende muss ich dann ganztags arbeiten.



Für was sind eigendlich Ufermatten gut und braucht man die? Ich würde grad günstig an grüne Ufermatte 60cm breit 15m lang rankommen....


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Zusammenfassung heute:

Eigendlich wollte ich mich schonen aber bei dem genialen Wetter konnte ich ab 15 Uhr nicht anders und griff zur Schaufel. Hier tagesaktuelle Bilder und ein paar Fragen.

 
Bild 1 zeigt den derzeitigen Buddelstand.

Heute habe ich die angedachte Teichgröße erreicht, Gras abgestochen, Terassen weiter verfeinert mit Wällen gegen Substratabrutsch und den Tiefwasserbereich vergrößert.

 
Bild 2 zeigt das ungefähre Höhenprofil

Neu seit gestern ist eine kleine Stufe mit 80 cm Wassertiefe für Seerosen, der 90 cm Bereich (Seerosen) wurde etwas größer, ebenso der 140cm Tiefwasserbereich (keine Pflanzen) schön rund ausmodelliert.
Unschlüssig bin ich mir mit dem rot eingekreisten Bereich.

Ich weis nicht ob es sinnvoll ist dort eine Steilwand mit ca. 75 Grad von 0 auf 140cm einzubauen oder ob ich eine bis zwei Pflanzterassen bauen soll. Bei der Steilwand habe ich irgendwie Angst die könnte mir abrutschen. Das Eis drück im Winter auf die Folie und kann in diesem Bereich nicht arbeiten....
Bitte um Ratschläge !!!!

 
Bild 3 zeigt den aus Sand modellierten Tiefwasserbereich.

In der oberen linken Ecke sieht man den Sand den ich aus diesem Bereich herauskratze. Ich hab den zur Seite geworfen und würde den Sand gern als Substrat verwenden wenn nichts dagegen spricht... was sagt Ihr dazu? Der Sand ist gelb-grau und sehr feinkörnig.


 
Bild 4 zeigt das Höhenprofil

Der dreieckige schwarze Bereich links wird 90cm tief für Seerosen. Rechts oben der kleine schwarze Bereich mit 80cm ebenfalls für Seerosen. Der grosse Kreis ist 140 cm tief ohne Bepflanzung.

Die roten Bereiche sind noch offen....

Der rechte rote Bereich ist aktuell ein mit ca. 60 Grad abfallendes Stück von 30 auf 140 cm.  Über diesen Bereich wurde in Beitrag 29 und 32 schon gesprochen. Die Frage ist ob ich das so lassen soll oder nochmal eine Stufe einbauen soll und wenn eine Stufe dann auf welcher Wassertiefe??

Der linke rote Bereich ist der Bereich den ich oben auf Bild 2 schon anspreche... Stufen oder gerader Abfall mit ca. 70/75 Grad Gefälle???


----------



## pyro (23. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ups... noch keine Antwort zu meinen roten Problemzonen....

Dann muss die Baustelle wohl etwas ruhen weil ich mir unschlüssig bin und nichts unüberlegtes machen möchte.


----------



## Hagen78 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hab mich jetzt auch entschlossen, einen Teich anzulegen und denke ich werde diese Anleitung nutzen http://www.baumarkt.de/nxs/5882///baumarkt/schablone1/Gartenteiche-anlegen-gar-nicht-so-schwer


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
das schaut jetzt schon richig gut aus.
Wie ich sehe hast Du gegen das Abrutschen des Substrates so kleine Walle gemacht.
Das ist völlig o.k.
Zu dem markierten Bereich, ich würde unten die 50 cm machen und oben 25 so wie auf
der rechten Seite.
Du fragst weiter oben, was die Ufermatte für einen Sinn hat.
Die Ufermatte eignet sich hervorragend zum Verdecken der Folie im Bereich der Wasser-
oberfläche. Ausserdem schützt sie im Winter die Folie vor der Eisschicht.
Des weiteren bietet sie einen hervorragenden Pflanzuntergrund für Pflanzen die so
um die +/- 0 cm gepflanzt werden.
Anbei ein Foto von meiner Ufermatte.
Was mir noch auf Deinen Fotos aufgefallen ist. Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht,
wie Du den Abschluß Deines Teiches zum Rasen machen willst.
Damit Dir kein Gras beim Mähen in den Teich fällt, bzw bei der allgemeinen Pflege des
Ufers?
Ansonsten noch fröhliches Buddeln
LG Markus


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi,


ich weiß jetzt grad nicht ob schon angesprochen wurde, welche Fische in den Teich kommen, aber ich weiß das welche rein sollen. 
Und daher find ich, du solltest die Tiefzone ruhig etwas größer machen 

Jedenfalls sieht sie auf den Bildern recht klein aus, kann aber auch täuschen.................


----------



## pyro (23. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

@ Moderlieschenking

Ja, jede Pflanzstufe bekommt einen 5-8cm hohen Wall am Rand. Der schöne feuchte Sand eignet sich hier super zum modellieren. Ich werde zusätzlich noch etwas Betonpulver draufstreuen wie Puderzucker auf einen Krapfen und dann mit einem Zerstäuber befeuchten. So erhält die Oberseite eine Art Kruste und hat mehr Stabilität.

Welchen markierten Bereich meinst Du denn ich habe im Moment zwei "kritische Bereiche" ?

Meinst Du im Bild 4 den rechten oder linken Bereich? Der rechte Bereich = roter Bereich im Bild 2.


Ist eine Ufermatte auch noch sinnvoll wenn ich rundumlaufend einen Niedrigwasser-Pflanzbereich habe wo ich theoretisch das Substrat bis ans Ufer aufhäufen kann? Da die Ufermatte nicht teuer ist werd ich mir da wohl was kaufen. Der Schutz vor Eis im Winter ist ein grosser Vorteil denke ich mir.


Über den Uferabschluss und im speziellen über den vorderen Uferabschluss zum Rasen hin habe ich mir schon mehrmals Gedanken gemacht aber noch keine Entscheidung gefällt. Das wollte ich eigendlich erst später fragen aber da wir schon beim Thema sind....


Den vorderen Abschluss zum Rasen wollte ich mit Gehwegplatten machen. Mir fallen zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

 

schwarz = Folie
dunkelbraun = Erdreich
hellbraun = Substrat
grau = Gehwegplatte
rot = Beton
grün = Rasen


Bei Lösung 1 könnte Rasendünger usw. in den Teich gewaschen werden da der Beton die Teichfolie nicht ganz abdichtet. 
Lösung 2 ist schwierig wenn ich Falten in der Folie habe.


Vielleicht gibt es auch noch eine Lösung 3 an die ich nun nicht denke - da muss ich mich erst schlau machen...


@ Olli:
Ich will ein paar Fische haben - nichts besonderes... paar Goldfische und paar __ Algenfresser. Das ganze soll recht überschaubar bleiben, 10 - 15 Stück. Den Durchmesser der Tiefwasserzone müsst ich morgen abmessen aber derzeit schätzungsweise sicher > 1 Meter.



Eine wichtige Frage noch zu diesem roten Bereich hier:
 

Wie steil (in Grad) darf die Seitenwand maximal abfallen um ohne zu mörteln einen Einbruch/Abrutsch sicher zu verhindern? Oder besteht diese Gefahr durch den Wasserdruck überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Zermalmer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Wie steil (in Grad) darf die Seitenwand maximal abfallen um ohne zu mörteln einen Einbruch/Abrutsch sicher zu verhindern? Oder besteht diese Gefahr durch den Wasserdruck überhaupt nicht?


Hallo pyro,
Es kommt auf Deinen Boden an.

Das der Wasserdruck eine Wand vor dem Abrutschen sichert ist recht wahrscheinlich.... ABER... was ist z.B., wenn der dahinter liegende Bereich den Druck nicht halten kann?
Genau...dann drückt das Wasser gegen einen nachgebenden Boden.

Wenn Du innerhalb der Raumes (also vom Teich) mehrere Bodenbeschaffenheiten vorfindest, würde ich zumindest testen ob das Zufall ist. (z.B. mal mit einen Stab gucken, ob er überall gleichstark eingetrieben werden kann)


----------



## pyro (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo pyro,
> Es kommt auf Deinen Boden an.
> 
> Das der Wasserdruck eine Wand vor dem Abrutschen sichert ist recht wahrscheinlich.... ABER... was ist z.B., wenn der dahinter liegende Bereich den Druck nicht halten kann?
> ...




Du meinst jetzt das das Wasser in Richtung Erdreich drängt oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Ich habe eigendlich Bedenken das bei einer steilen Wand die Erde in Richtung Wasser einbricht - insbesondere wenn sich evtl. 2-3 Personen am Teichrand aufhalten.


Der Sand im tieferen Bereich ist Flugsand aus der Eiszeit. Ich wohne in einem Gebiet wo es dieses Phänomen gibt. Wir haben hier teilweise bis zu 10 Meter hohe Binnendünen mitten im Wald. Der Sand ist fest und kann mit einer Spachtel schön abgekratzt und modelliert werden. Darüber befindet sich eine ca. 20 cm starke Kiesschicht und dann ca. 20 cm Humus.

Das das Wasser das Erdreich wegdrückt kann ich auch als Laie wohl ausschließen. Aber wie ist es mit dem Einsturz der Erde ins Wasser wenn eben ein paar Personen am Teichrand stehen?


----------



## Zermalmer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt das das Wasser in Richtung Erdreich drängt oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Das hast Du schon richtig verstanden... 


> Ich habe eigendlich Bedenken das bei einer steilen Wand die Erde in Richtung Wasser einbricht - insbesondere wenn sich evtl. 2-3 Personen am Teichrand aufhalten.


Das würde passieren, wenn die 2-3 Personen (150-200kg), mehr Druck ausüben, wie das Wasser gegenhalten kann.


----------



## Piddel (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin Pyro,

da ich selber in den Vorbereitungen für einen Teichneubau stecke, verfolge ich deinen Beitrag mit großem Interesse. Die vielen guten Denkansätze helfen mir schon weiter bei meinen Planungen.
Auf deinen Skizzen zum Uferabschluß mit den Gehwegplatten vermisse ich den geplanten Wasserstand - könntest Du den nachreichen ?

Weiter viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim Teichbau 

MfG
Peter


----------



## pyro (24. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Das hast Du schon richtig verstanden...
> 
> Das würde passieren, wenn die 2-3 Personen (150-200kg), mehr Druck ausüben, wie das Wasser gegenhalten kann.



Tja, aber wie viel Druck kann das Wasser aufnehmen bzw. aushalten?? Ich hab da keine Ahnung. Lieber verzichte ich auf einen grossen Tiefwasserbereich in den man direkt reingucken kann vom Ufer aus und mach die Wand weniger steil abfallend.




Piddel schrieb:


> Moin Pyro,
> 
> da ich selber in den Vorbereitungen für einen Teichneubau stecke, verfolge ich deinen Beitrag mit großem Interesse. Die vielen guten Denkansätze helfen mir schon weiter bei meinen Planungen.
> Auf deinen Skizzen zum Uferabschluß mit den Gehwegplatten vermisse ich den geplanten Wasserstand - könntest Du den nachreichen ?
> ...



Stimmt, den Wasserstand hab ich vergessen - hier in blau eingezeichnet. Ob das so funktioniert und welche Lösung die bessere ist da brauch ich Ratschläge. Allerdings sind meine beiden roten Bereiche im Moment dringender.


----------



## pyro (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, da ich das ganze Wochenende sehr viel arbeiten darf und Regen gemeldet ist habe ich heute die Gartenteichgrube schön mit Gewebeplane überdacht. Zuvor habe ich noch die Foliengröße mittels Maßband ermittelt. Von der 7,62m breiten EPDM-Folie brauche ich 7 Laufmeter inkl. 500er Vlies.
Auf Ebay gibts da Angebote für knapp 7.50 Euro der Quadratmeter. Ich denke EPDM + 500er Vlies ist ein ganz guter Ansatz und OK. Falls jemand nen Superdeal weis bitte ich um ne Info.


Meine Freizeit sieht nächste Woche etwas spärlich aus - im schlimmsten Fall kann ich erst wieder am 3. April weiterbauen. 

Ich hoffe bis dahin sind die obigen Fragen geklärt bzw. Steilufer usw.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Tja, aber wie viel Druck kann das Wasser aufnehmen bzw. aushalten?? Ich hab da keine Ahnung.


Leider kann ich da auch nicht mit Zahlen glänzen 

Gibt natürlich für alles ein Formel... auch wenn man sie sich erst zusammenbauen muss 

Die kann ich Dir leider nicht präsentieren.

Aber ich sehe das ganze als "Wechselspiel" zwischen den Gegebenheiten....
"Weicher Boden", "Regional begrenzte Belastung", "Eisdruck im Winter"
Die Folge ist, zumindest in meinen Augen, das sich im fraglichen Bereich ergeben kann, die zu einer Komprimierung kommen, die dann Auswirkung haben könnte.

Aber vielleicht höre ich ja auch nur Flöhe husten und sehe das ganze zu kritisch 
Du schüttest ja keinen Hügel auf und die Personen sind ja eine vertikale Kraft und die seitlichen Kräfte sind dann um einiges geringer.


----------



## pyro (27. März 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht höre ich ja auch nur Flöhe husten und sehe das ganze zu kritisch



Lieber einmal mehr darüber nachgedacht als die negative Bescherung....


Aktuell warte ich auf Regen und habe so gut es ging vorgesorgt:

 


Folie benötige ich 7,6 x 7m bzw. 8x7m + Vlies. Gibt es bei EPDM Folie Qualitätsunterschiede oder kann ich da getrost auf Ebay das günstigste Angebot nehmen?

Vielleicht macht mir ja auch hier jemand ein Angebot....


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nachdem ich nun 3 Angebote eingeholt habe scheint Teichbedarf Wilke der günstigste zu sein.

In den letzten Tagen meinte jemand ich sollte unter das Vlies noch feinmaschiges Drahtgeflecht (Hasenstallzaun) legen wenn ich Angst vor Maulwürfen haben muss.

Was meint Ihr hierzu?



... und was ist Eure Meinung zum Uferabschluss - siehe Skizzen in obigen Beiträgen?


----------



## pyro (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nach ein paar arbeitsreichen Tagen ging es heute bei bestem Wetter weiter.


Da zu meinen zwei "Problemzonen" keine weitere Meinung kam entschied ich mich an der Teichvorderseite die 50cm Pflanzzone zugunsten einer größeren Tiefwasserzone abzutragen.
Die Rückwand hinter dem Kübel beließ ich relativ flach abfallend da hier potentieller Maulwurfkontakt herrscht und baute keine Pflanzzone mehr ein sondern nur eine kleine Trittkante links neben dem Kübel.
 

So sah das ganze dann fertig aus:
 

Da mir geraten wurde den Untergrund wo danach ein Stein draufkommt auf dem sich ein kurzer Steg abstützt zu befestigen habe ich eine ca. 70x30x5 cm grosse Betonplatte betoniert.
 

Ich schuftete wie ein Verrückter und schwitzte in der Sonne...
 

die Bauaufsicht stand da und sah zu nach dem Motto einer arbeitet, 4 gucken.
 
Öfter summten auch __ Wespen um mich herum die in die Kieswand eifrig Löcher gruben. In einer Arbeitspause sahen sich auch zwei Rotkehlchen und zwei Blaumeisen meinen Baufortschritt genauer an.


Am Ende des Tages formte ich noch ein paar Sandwälle und brachte auf dem steinigen Boden noch Sand auf.
 
 


Da der Wetterbericht morgen früh Regen meldet wurde wieder alles gut verpackt nicht das meine Arbeit von einem Schauer zunichte gemacht wird.
 
 


Morgen geht es weiter mit weiteren Feinarbeiten, Bestellung der Folie + Vlies.


Mein Cousin warf heute abend noch eine sehr interessante Frage auf. Ich habe vom verlegen eines Parkettbodens noch einige Quadratmeter 3mm starke Trittschalldämmung über. Das ist so ein weisses PE-Schaumstoffzeug. 
Was ist Eure Meinung - kann ich diese Trittschalldämmung ebenfalls als zusätzliches Polster unter /über das 500er Vlies legen? Beispielsweise 2 Lagen auf die betonierte Fläche??
Hier seht Ihr diese Trittschalldämmung: http://cgi.ebay.de/25-m-PE-Schaum-Trittschalldammung-3-mm-HAMMERPREIS-/320683622801?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Heimwerker_Bodenbel%C3%A4ge&hash=item4aaa3bc191


----------



## pyro (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gestern und heute ist das Wetter recht mieß, kalt und immer wieder Regen. Der Teich ist nach wie vor abgedeckt, ich konzentriere mich derzeit auf das kleinere Wasserfallbecken sowie einen Überlauf des Regenauffangbeckens und schau nach Steinen. Folie und Vlies ist bei Wilke bestellt. Ich hoffe an Ostern läuft das erste Wasser rein.


Wie gefallen Euch die neuen Fotos? Hat noch wer irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen. 

 Keine Tips/Hinweise derzeit von mir. 

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter bald besser wird. Bei uns solls ab morgen schon wieder trocken werden. Waren auch so insgesamt keine 5 mm Regen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Falls es einen "Wetterstop" geben sollte .....

Wie wär es wenn du uns mal deinen Bepflanzungsplan vorstellen würdest, denn bei deinen vielen Pflanzzonen/Stufen  habe ich keinen durchblick 

Vielleicht könntest du anhand von diesem Foto
 
die Pflanzstufen/zonen nummerieren und die jeweiligen Pflanzen nennen, die du angedacht hattest.

Wäre ein super Pausenfüller


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Helmut, das mach ich heute abend denn ich muss gleich in die Arbeit - und das obwohl gerade die Sonne lacht!

Über genaue Pflanzen habe ich mich noch nicht informiert aber ich kann ein paar Gedanken niederschreiben und wir können darüber diskutieren. Bis heute abend!

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Helmut und alle anderen.

Wie vorgeschlagen hier etwas zu den Pflanzzonen und meinen bisherigen Überlegungen hierzu.

Als Bild habe ich dieses hier herausgesucht. Es zeigt nicht ganz den aktuellen Stand aber hier sieht man alle Zonen:

 


Ich habe hier nun 9 Bereiche eingezeichnet:

 


Zone 1: Uferbereich, Wasserstand 0 - 5cm über dem Substrat für Sumpfpflanzen die mit Halbschatten zurecht kommen. Hier ist der schattigste Bereich des Teiches. 

Zone 2: Flachwasserzone, Wasserstand ca. 20cm. Diese Pflanzzone ist noch mit einem Fragezeichen versehen - ich bin am überlegen ob ich diese Zone nicht noch ganz entferne entweder zugunsten eines größeren Uferbereichs oder eines größeren Tiefwasserbereichs.

Eure Meinung hierüber würde mich sehr stark interessieren.


Zone 3: Ufer-/Flachwasserbereich Teichfront. Wasserstand 5-15cm, niedrigwachsende Ufer-/Flachwasserpflanzen 

Zone 4: Flachwasserbereich Teichhintergrund. Wasserstand über Substrat 10 - 15cm, hochwachsende Flachwasserpflanzen.

Zone 5: Wasserstand ca. 75cm, eine Seerose für etwas schattigeren Standort.

Zone 6: Wasserstand 1,40m, keine Bepflanzung 

Zone 7: Wasserstand ca. 50cm, betonierte Fläche mit grossem Stein zur Abstützung eines Stegs, Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, evtl. Tannenwedel der auch in Zone 3 rüberwächst.

Zone 8: Wasserstand ca. 90 cm, 2 Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen wie Wasserpest, Hornkraut

Zone 9: Uferbereich, Wasserstand 0-10cm und der sonnigste Bereich des Teichs. Hier fühlen sich __ Sumpfdotterblume sicher wohl. Hier soll auch die kleine Natursteinmauer hinkommen die dann evtl. mit __ Pfennigkraut und ein paar Steingartengewächsen verbaut wird. Hier ist dann auch der Einlauf mittels kleinem Wasserfall aus dem Wasserfall/Filterbecken welches unterhalb des Bildes hinkommt.

Hier ein Bild von der anderen Seite mit eingezeichnetem Filterbecken, Pumpe, __ Wasserschlauch, Standort Natursteinmauer und 2x Wasserfall:

 


Über die genaue Bepflanzung mit welchen Pflanzen habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Es gibt ja diverse Pflanzen mit gefährlich spitzen Rhizomen - diese Pflanzen möchte ich nicht haben. Im alten Teich hatte ich eine Ufersegge die alles überwucherte, sowas will ich auch nicht unbedingt wieder haben. Ich bin für Vorschläge und Pflanzenangebote sehr dankbar denn ich habe hier wenig bis keine Ahnung.


----------



## pyro (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute abend arbeite ich in Riedenburg... jetzt hab ich beschlossen sofort los zu fahren um in der Gegend Essing, Burg Randeck, Schloss Prunn nach Natursteinen für meine kleine Mauer zu suchen.

Schaun wir mal ob ich fündig werde.... 


Mit der Folie gibts wohl leider auch Verzögerungen... gerade bei Wilke angerufen weil ich seit 2 Tagen nichts von denen höre. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wann meine Bestellung bearbeitet wird... :?


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus



> Über die genaue Bepflanzung mit welchen Pflanzen habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.



Aber genau daran dacht ich .... 

Pflanzenliste mit Pflanztiefe, Blühzeit, Pflanzenhöhe, etc. sind sehr wichtig, eigentlich bevor man die Stufen exakt ausbildet  oder man macht die Stufen im nach hinein noch auf der Folie, was aber dann ein bisserl schwieriger wird ... abrutschen des Substrates ....


----------



## pyro (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann haben wir jetzt wohl den ersten Baufehler entdeckt...

Ich hab mir darüber wirklich noch keine konkreten Gedanken gemacht. Ich dachte wenn ich diverse Abstufungen von 0 - 90cm Wassertiefe mache dann bring ich prinzipiell alles irgendwo unter. Bezüglich Blühzeit wärs natürlich schön wenn von März bis September immer irgendwo irgendwas blühen würde. 

In meinem alten Teich hatte ich Schlüsselblume, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Butterblume, __ Schwertlilie blau und gelb, __ Kalmus, Wasserpfefferminze, __ Hahnenfuß, Ufersegge, __ Wasserpest + eine weisse Seerose.

Die weisse Seerose habe ich noch hier in einer grossen Maurerwanne. Ich will hier noch eine rot blühende Seerose und evtl. eine gelb blühende Seerose dazu.

Bis auf diese Ufersegge die absolut gewuchert ist würde ich alle o.g. Pflanzen auch gern wieder im neuen Teich haben. Als neue Pflanzen hätte ich auf jeden Fall gern __ Igelkolben, Tannenwedel, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und ne __ Krebsschere. 

Unterwasserpflanzen auf jeden Fall wieder Wasserpest und da viel Platz da ist noch 1-2 weitere wie __ Hornkraut.

Alles weitere ist noch offen...

Ich hoffe das passt so halbwegs mit den Pflanzzonen überein...??


Gibt es hier nen Thread quasi die Top 10 der Wasserpflanzen???


Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Bärbel (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> . Als neue Pflanzen hätte ich auf jeden Fall gern __ Igelkolben, Tannenwedel, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und ne __ Krebsschere.
> 
> Unterwasserpflanzen auf jeden Fall wieder __ Wasserpest und da viel Platz da ist noch 1-2 weitere wie __ Hornkraut.



Hi Jürgen, Deine Wünsche kannst Du bei mir alle erfüllen  Eine rosa Seerose hätt ich noch im Angebot...wenn Du die magst, mußt Du es beizeiten sagen, dann kann ich sie noch teilen, beovr sie richtig loslegt.

Zu den Pflanzzonen würd ich mir nicht soooooooo viele Gedanken machen, mit der Zeit wächst eh alles, wo es will. Den flachen Bereich, 0-10,15 cm würd ich bei mir größer machen, wenn ich nochmal bauen würde.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## pyro (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Bleibt die Seerose rosa oder wird die Blüte mit der Zeit weiss??

Ich würd schon gern als Kontrast zur weissen Blüte eine rote haben...

Aber jetzt hab ich erst mal Feierabend, fahr heim und leg mich ins Bett. Im Auto hab ich ne Ladung Rohre, Zement usw. vom Baumarkt das wird dann nachmittags verarbeitet. Doof das Sonntag ist denn ich müsste Beton bohren...


----------



## Bärbel (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

 

...so schaut sie aus, die Knospe ist rosa und das Verblühte auch, sie wird nicht weiß.


----------



## pyro (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Damit bei langem extremen Regen die Sickergrube nicht überläuft so wie am ersten Bild und das Wasser dann in den Teich läuft habe ich heute Rohre verlegt und baue einen Überlauf.

So sieht es aus wenn es tage regnet und dann ein Gewitterschauer niedergeht.
 

Und das soll die Abhilfe sein:
 
 

Für heute ist Feierabend. Morgen entscheidet sich ob ich meine Teichfolie noch diese Woche erhalte. Dienstag und Mittwoch hab ich frei, da wird weiter gegraben bei bestem Wetter laut Wetterbericht.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Morgen entscheidet sich ob ich meine Teichfolie noch diese Woche erhalte.


Hallo Jürgen,
ich drück die Daumen.
Wird schon klappen :smoki

Ansonsten hast Du noch Zeit zu überlegen, ob Du nicht doch etwas vergessen hast


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Andreas!

Irgendwie komme ich mit jedem Tag mehr überlegen stärker ins trudeln und meine Arbeit + Lieferprobleme + Wetter usw. sorgt dann auch noch das meine Baustelle so lange dauert. Da stellt sich die Frage nach den Pflanzzonen ob ich eine noch wegmache oder lasse (war da heut sicher 10 Min. davor gestanden...), dann die Frage mit der Natursteinmauer, dann plötzlich die Idee ob ich nicht doch zumindest nachträglich noch einen kleinen Ufergraben anlegen könnte und und und.


Aber alles wird gut. An meinem Steingarten den ich noch im Herbst 2010 angelegt habe kann ich mich schon erfreuen....


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Na, der Steingarten sieht doch gut aus 

Und Baustellendauer... klar ein großer Depri-Faktor, aber ich als Langzeitbaustellenkönig (in unserer Familie dauern gute Baustellen immer 2-5 Jahre) kann mir das diesmal auch nicht erlauben 

Aber noch tut eine Woche mehr nicht wirklich weh... auch bei Dir eigentlich nicht...

Wir liegen beide noch im Bereich, wo sich genügend Pflanzliches tun wird und man einen halbwegs guten wuchs für den Sommer hinbekommen kann...
also bekommen wir das noch hin


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

... so nach dem Motto in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft meinst Du jetzt...


Ich bin da zuversichtlich, das wird schon. Ich glaube beide haben wir den größten Teil geschafft, oder hast Du noch viel mehr vor?

Jetzt muss ich mal in Deinen Thread reinsehen nachdem ich jetzt eben einen ganzen Stoß Pakete für DHL und DPD gepackt habe zur Freude meiner Kunden...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,


> dann plötzlich die Idee ob ich nicht doch zumindest nachträglich noch einen kleinen Ufergraben anlegen könnte


ich würde noch einen machen, Du bereust es nicht, glaube es mir.
Ansonsten siehts schon recht gut aus, wir sind ungefährt gleich weit,
bei mir ist die Folie schon da, aber ich möchte zuerst noch den Bachlauf fertig machen.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja Markus wenn ich Deinen Ufergraben so ansehe... spricht vieles dafür. Aber der Platz bei mir... links ist kein Platz mehr da die Terasse und Gartenhaus da ist, rechts ist ein Blumenbeet mit paar besonderen Sachen da gibts Stress mit der Regierung, hinten ist die Grundstücksgrenze und nach vorn eh nur noch ein dünner Rasenstreifen.
Vielleicht kann ich das Blumenbeet in 1-2 Jahren beanspruchen aber derzeit wenn ich mit dem Wunsch komm dann sind die __ Blicke tödlich 



So, heute und morgen frei, jetzt gehts los bei bestem Wetter:

- Durchbruch Sickergrube
- Rohranschluss
- Dränagegrube
- Überlaufleitung verlegen und zufüllen
- ... 

Bärbel, wegen Pflanzen usw. melde ich mich in Kürze.


Und tschüss...

Jürgen


Meine Teichfolie wird heute versandt und kommt hoffentlich bis Donnerstag bei mir an.


----------



## pyro (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, nachdem ich meinen Sonnenbrand versorgt habe, meine Rückenschmerzen in der Dusche mittels warmen Wasserstrahl etwas gemildert habe und mir auch nach der zweiten halben Bier keine definitive Lösung für mein Problem einfällt (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31121) versorge ich Euch mal mit aktuellen Fotos.


Als erstes stand der Mauerdurchbruch an für das Überlaufrohr. Bei knallender Sonne eine schweisstreibende Angelegenheit.

 

Irgendwann wars soweit, Rohre wurden hergeschnitten, Anschluss einbetoniert, Gefälle ausgerichtet und Rohrleitung steht.

 

Ein Dränageloch ausgehoben, Betonsteine rein, Dachziegel drauf, Vlies drauf und dann mit Erde überfüllt. Hier ein Bild vom Zwischenstand.

 


Zum einfüllen des Grabens bekam ich unterstützung von meinem Neffen.

 

Weiterhin kam ich zu der Entscheidung auf der einen Seite eine Pflanzstufe zu entfernen und den gewonnenen Platz jeweils zur hälfte an Sumpfzone und Tiefwasserzone aufzuteilen. Ich habe nicht gedacht das diese kleine Entscheidung wieder 3 schwere Schubkarrenladungen bedeuten aber dann sah es so aus. Rechts fehlt die 30 cm Pflanzterasse.

 

Nach einer Säuberung und Sandauftrag sah am Abend die Sache so aus.

 

bzw. mit Höhenprofil so

 



Während der Arbeiten schwirrten sehr viele Bienen um mich herum. Leider kam es auch zu unbeabsichtigten Todesfällen aber die Bienen hörten nicht und blieben der Baustelle nicht fern. Die hatten auch Ihren Spass mit dem Sand.

 

Ja und bei Erdarbeiten am Rand .... huch... eine Schlange... ich vermute eine Blindschleiche.

 



Wie viele Tiere sich erst mal einfinden werden wenn der Teich fertig ist wenn bei der Baustelle schon so viel los ist???


----------



## pyro (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit, aber ich habe mich einem Problemfall angenommen.

Der Höhenunterschied von Teich zu einem kleineren Becken auf engstem Raum. Hierüber gibt es sogar einen Extrathread aber hier die heutigen Bilder.


Abtragen von Erdreich um eine kleine Betonmauer zu errichten

 


anschließend mit Kies auffüllen, verdichten so gut wie möglich, Beton auftragen und Steine setzen.

 

Zwischen den Steinen Beton einfüllen, hinter den Steinen Beton und zum Teich hin eine kleine "Rampe" betonieren. Das ganze anschließend mit gesiebtem Sand überpudern ähnlich wie Puderzucker auf einem Krapfen 

 


Am Abend dann nochmal alles überprüft, der Wasserspiegel soll dann 6 cm unter dem Laser liegen. Im Rahmen einer Daumendicke passt alles, das reicht mir an Genauigkeit denn meine Daumen sind schlank 

 


Jetzt hoffe ich das morgen die Folie kommt. Aufgrund Arbeit ruht morgen die Baustelle weitgehendst. Karfreitag will ich letzte Feinarbeiten machen, auch den Flachwasserbereich mit einer dünnen Sandschicht versehen und vielleicht leg ich noch Vlies aus.

Samstag würden mir dann 10 Hände zur Verfügung stehen um die Folie ins Loch zu bekommen und den Tiefwasserbereich zu füllen.


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Kurzer Zwischenstand....

Als ich gestern von der Arbeit heimkam stand Gott sei Dank sowas im Hof:

 

Heute standen diverse Kleinarbeiten an. Ich habe auch nochmal die 50cm Wasserzone vergrößert und die Auflage für den angedachten Steg noch größer betoniert. Die Flachwasserzone wurde eingesandet, die Mauer zum höhergelegenen Becken nochmal erweitert und das kleine Wasserfallbecken ausgehoben.

 

Morgen könnten die ersten Liter Wasser in den Teich laufen....



Jetzt hab ich eine dringende Frage zur Pflanzung von Seerosen. Muss man die Wurzel ins Substrat geben oder reicht es die Wurzel auf das Substrat zu legen un mit einem Stein zu beschweren???


Gibt es ausserdem Tips wie man das Vlies und die Folie am besten ins Loch rein legt??


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, mangels Antworten hab ich heute das mit den Seerosen und Vlies einfach frei Schnau.. gemacht. 

Die heutige Bildergeschichte:

Ganz schön viel Vlies...
 

Der Anfang ist gemacht...
 

Ein Teil nach dem anderen...
 

Die Folie einziehen erforderte alle verfügbaren Hände, da gibt es nur ein Foto vom versuch die Folie möglichst faltenfrei auszulegen... das Ergebnis war nicht gerade gut...
 

Die ersten Liter Wasser...
 

Wie bekomm ich nur die Falten weg????
 

Akrobatische Einlagen meinerseits bei der Positionierung der Pflanzgefäße.
 

2000 Liter später... jetzt erst mal über Nacht so belassen und morgen nochmal schaun wegen den Falten. Da die Teichfolie sehr üppig abgeschnitten war will ich morgen den Teich nach vorn zur Rasenfläche noch ca. 50 cm vergrößern. Es würd mir weh tun so viel Folie abzuschneiden...
 


Gibt es bei der Verlegung der Falten noch was wichtiges zu berücksichtigen?? Das werde ich morgen angehen das Thema und schaun was ich noch wie legen kann...


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



			
				pyro schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich eine dringende Frage zur Pflanzung von Seerosen. Muss man die Wurzel ins Substrat geben oder reicht es die Wurzel auf das Substrat zu legen un mit einem Stein zu beschweren???


Hallo Jürgen,
schau Dir mal die Seerosenthreads an...

Wenn ich das alles immer richtig gelesen habe, dann sollten sie schon IN Substrat gepflanzt werden, weil man sie auch düngen sollte.

Das fällt dann natürlich einfacher, weil man den Pflanzkorb/-behältnis rausnimmt, ein wenig ausputzt, düngt und dann zurücksetzt.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Verlegung der Falten noch was wichtiges zu berücksichtigen??


Du könntest gucken, das die Falten in Richtung der möglichen Wasserzirkulation innerhalb des Teiches liegen.... damit die Zirkualtion nicht gegen die Kanten läuft.

So will ich es zumindest machen, bevor ich größere Falten dann verklebe bzw. überklebe. (falls dies notwendig ist)


----------



## pyro (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich surf gerade hier im Forum herum... ich glaube ich bin derjenige mit den größten Falten von teils 20 cm... ????


Hoffentlich bekomm ich das morgen halbwegs zufriedenstellend hin sonst müsste ich wohl wirklich damit leben oder gleich die erste Umbauaktion starten. Die Steilwände wirken sich scheinbar gar nicht so gut aus...


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,

wenn du morgen noch etwas an der folie ziehst und zupfst bekommst du die meisten falten noch in den griff - ist fast wie Origami  falls die folie aus pvc ist kannst du die falten auch noch mit Innotec-Adheseal fixieren

lass mal die "steilwände" so wie sind - sonst wird es ja herbst bis der teich fertig wird  



> .. will ich morgen den Teich nach vorn zur Rasenfläche noch ca. 50 cm vergrößern


 so würde ich das auch machen, nix verschenken 
das wird echt ein schönes teichlein


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo jürgen,
> 
> wenn du morgen noch etwas an der folie ziehst und zupfst bekommst du die meisten falten noch in den griff - ist fast wie Origami  falls die folie aus pvc ist kannst du die falten auch noch mit Innotec-Adheseal fixieren




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... ich hoffe es wird nicht zu warm weil ich wurde heute schon beinahe gegrillt auf der schwarzen EPDM Folie... ist keine PVC.



Bei diesem üppigen Folienüberstand könnte ich fast an einen Ufergraben denken aber wenn ich vorn nen Ufergraben anlege bekomm ich dann doch 2 Probleme:
- Rasenfläche zum Wintergarten / Regenwassersickergrube wird sehr eng.
- Der direkte Blick auf die Tiefwasserzone wird versperrt, man steht weiter weg.


Bis Herbst brauch ich hoffentlich nicht aber das ich nach überlegung gern nochmal was ändere zeigt der Thread ja bereits... 




*Noch eine ganz wichtige Frage:* *Hätte ich das Vlies  welches ich in vielen Teilen überlappend verlegt habe irgendwie verkleben oder verschmelzen sollen??*
Ich habe gerade von Heisluftföhn, Lötlampe.... gelesen und sitze nun ratlos da...


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Frohe Ostern

gehändelt habe 

So sah es noch gestern aus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut doch schon gut aus, lass Dir ruhig etwas Zeit mit dem komplett befüllen.
Lieber noch ein paar mal an der Folie nach allen Richtungen ziehen und dann bringst
du schon noch ein paar Falten raus.
Die Folie würde ich auf keinen Fall abschneiden, schlag sie dann lieber ein bis 2 x ein
und verstecke sie oder kaschiere sie irgendwie, zu kurz ist die Folie ganz schnell.
Ich hatte auch meine Folie an einer Stelle, wo ich dachte da brauch ich sie sicher nicht
mehr, abgeschnitten und ein paar Wochen später habe ich das schon bereut.
Grabe lieber nochmals ein paar Stunden und auf einmal merkst du, dass die Folie gar nicht
zu groß ist.
Dass du dann bei einem Ufergraben von der Tiefwasserzone weiter weg stehst, das würde
mich keineswegs stören, wenn die Wasserqualität stimmt, dann siehst du auch von 1 m
mehr Entfernung alles.
LG Markus, der jetzt schnell Falten zurechtlegen geht.


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Guten Morgen!

Ich geh dann mal zum Falten beseitigen und noch 4-5 Schubkarren Erdreich entfernen auf das die Leute wieder dumm schauen weil heute ist ja Sonntag + Feiertag zusammen...


Helmut Du wohnst in ner schönen Gegend - der Hügel im Hintergrund lacht mich für ne MTB-Tour an, dafür hätte ich jetzt fast ein kleines bisschen mehr Lust als auf Teicharbeit... 


Markus, ich überlege mir was wie ich die Folie am besten verstecke/verlege. Ich wünsch Dir auch viel Erfolg beim Falten beseitigen.


Habt Ihr denn das Vlies irgendwie verklebt oder zusammengeschmolzen???


Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ne Jürgen ... nur überlappend verlegt ....

[OT]Für eine MTB-Tour wäre auf der Visavis-Seite des Tales der richtige Berg ...



 

 ...
das G´länd mit seiner Hütte [/OT]


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Zig Stunden buddeln ist nicht easy... mir tut mein Handgelenk inzwischen weh, meine Knie auch...

Wie gut das man als Veranstaltungstechniker Alutraversen zuhause hat:

 

Dann legen wir mal los - der Folienüberschuss muss ausgenutzt werden:

 

Die Vorderkante des Teichs gut 40cm weiter vorn, der Flächenzugewinn wird je zur Hälfte aufgeteilt in 50cm Planzbereich und Flachwasserbereich:

 

Die Bodenplatte für einen grossen Stein auf den sich ein Steg abstützen soll wurde größer betoniert:

 


Und nun stellt sich die Frage ob ich auf der rechten Vorderseite einen ca. 1 qm grossen Ufergraben integriere, ein Moorbeet oder ob ich einen grossen Flachwasserbereich an der Stelle mache ???? 
Ich hoffe das ich von Euch ein paar Ratschläge bekomme....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
gut dass Du die Fläche nochmals vergrößert hast.
Wenn ich mir eine Kritik erlauben darf.
Achte darauf dass die Flachwasserzone nach aussen hängt oder minimum gerade ist,
sonst wirst du in diesem Bereich keine Freude mit den Pflanzen haben,
da sie immer wieder abrutschen, bzw. Dein Sediment Dir abhaut.
Meine Meinung in Bezug Ufergraben kennst du ja schon.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Kritik darf sich jeder zu jeder Zeit erlauben und das ist von meiner Seite her sehr wünschenswert.

Markus, ich glaube Anette hat einmal erwähnt das ein Ufer wie hier schwarz skizziert viel besser wäre als rot. Der Wall der das Sediment festhalten soll ist bei meinen Fotos von heute noch nicht ausgeformt...

Denkst Du das funktioniert so oder bleiben die Bedenken??



Noch eine Frage zum Ufergraben... trägt der eigentlich auch zur Nährstoffminimierung im Teich bei???


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi.

Falls ich mit Anette gemeint bin... meine Skizze sah vermutlich so aus: 

 
Da ging es darum, die gleiche Folienlänge richtig/falsch für den Teichrand zu nutzen. Die Teichbaubücher, die wir so 2003 hatten, zeigten nämlich eher die rote Variante.  
Und es ist richtig, dass die Ebene, auf der das Substrat liegen soll wirklich in Waage oder gar nach außen abfallend angelegt werden sollte. Dann bleibt dieses besser an Ort und Stelle. Das muss ich bei der Skizze mal noch bei Gelegenheit ändern. 

Und nein, ein Ufergraben trägt leider nullkommagarnichts zum Nährstoffabbau im Teich bei.
Da muss man abwägen, ob man wirklich genug Pflanzen im Teich unterbekommt oder eben nicht.


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja, Du warst gemeint... 

Wenn ich den Pflanzbereich waagrecht mache bin ich dann aber wieder bei der roten Lösung.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
Du hast zwar die Bilder gesehen und im prinzip auch verstanden... aber irgendwie gibts noch eine "Denkschwelle".

Is nicht böse gemeint... aber vielleicht hilft das Bild nochmal besser zu verstehen, was mit dem Uferwall gemeint ist.
 
Das Blaue ist der maximale Wasserstand im eigentlichen Teich.... 
Der Uferwall erhebt sich darüber, um dann danach wieder auf -10 bis -30cm abzusinken.
Danach geht es dann halt (was die Folie hergibt) noch grade weiter bzw. etwas nach aussen abfallend, wie Markus beschrieben hat, und dann halt wieder hoch.
(man sollte auch über einen Überlauf nachdenken, denn wenn durch Regen zuviel Wasser eingetragen wird, dann wird das Wasser ggf. wieder in den Teich gespühlt... was es eher zu vermeiden gilt)

Hoffe das Bild hilft zur Aufklärung.


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andi, es ging gestern vor Deinem Post um die Ufergestaltung vom Flachwasserbereich im Teich - nicht um den Uferwall.


Nachdem ich inzwischen geduscht und mein schmerzendes Handgelenk verbunden habe die heutige Bilderstory zum ansehn und diskutieren. 

Das ganze nimmt spätestens seit heute absolut ungeplante und ungewollte Maßstäbe an. Ich habe die Folie nicht nachgemessen aber ich habe definitiv einen guten Aufschlag erhalten. Die Teichfläche hat inzwischen gut 4 Quadratmeter zugenommen und ein Ufergraben ist hinzu gekommen. 


Erste Vergrößerung abgeschlossen und mal die Folie gezogen um etwas an den Falten zu ändern. Klappt zufriedenstellend.

 


Nachdem ich festgestellt habe das die Folie riesig ist und Platz auch noch da ist gehts jetzt an die Ufergrabenbaustelle.

 


Wie mache ich am Feiertag den Uferwall mit begrenzten Betonvorräten? Ein Nachbar hatte betonierte Zaunpfosten über - 2m lang... zu lang. Er meinte kein Thema, er hat ne Flex mit Steinscheibe - wir können das Ding zerschneiden. Heut am Feiertag...
Also musste rohe Gewalt angewendet werden um das Ding auf ungefähre Wunschlänge zu bekommen. Alle guckten sehr komisch was ich nun vorhab und gingen in Deckung aber das Ergebnis war brauchbar.

 


Am Ende des Tages sah alles so aus.

 


Der Gartenschlauch markiert die Foliengröße. Morgen unterfüttere ich die Betonsäule mit Kies und Sand, gebe Vlies drüber und schau wie viel Folie jetzt noch übersteht.

 


Auslauf vom Ufergraben ist dort wo mein Getränk steht - da fällt die Rasenfläche ein paar cm ab. Ideal also.

 


Ich hoffe ich hab nichts falsch gemacht - wie erwähnt bewege ich mich gerade auf ungeplantem Terrain ...



Kritik, Anregungen, Wünsche ???


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gerade tauchen noch 2 weitere Fragen auf...

Die Betonsäulen haben eine Breite von 12 cm. Ich habe nur 50 cm breite Ufermatte zuhause und müsste also eine breitere Ufermatte kaufen. Wie breit sollte die Ufermatte idealerweise sein wenn der Ufergraben ca. 20 cm tief wird ??? Kann ich auch Rasenteppich aus dem Baumarkt nehmen?

Mit welchem Kleber kann ich die Ufermatte im Teich an der EPDM Folie ankleben damit die Matte nicht aufschwimmt??


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Wie breit sollte die Ufermatte idealerweise sein wenn der Ufergraben ca. 20 cm tief wird ???


Kommt ja auch drauf an, wie breit der Uferwall dazu ist   Man sollte es schon gut überlappen lassen... 
Praktische Erfahrung kann ich Dir da nicht nennen... ich denke über Ufermatten von NG nach... teilweise auch welche mit Pflanztaschen.


> Kann ich auch Rasenteppich aus dem Baumarkt nehmen?


Der kann funktionieren, aber es dürften die Struktur, die Natürlichkeit und auch die Haltbarkeit entscheidend sein, ob man sich das verlegen will


> Mit welchem Kleber kann ich die Ufermatte im Teich an der EPDM Folie ankleben damit die Matte nicht aufschwimmt??


NG probagiert ihren K1 Kleber... ich denke aber, dass innotec zum fixieren sicher auch langt.


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Der Unterbau des Walls = Betonsäule ist wie erwähnt 12 cm breit... mit Vlies usw. maximal 15 cm. Die 50cm breite Ufermatte würde also noch gut 15cm in den Teich als auch in den Ufergraben reinsehen. Ich hab keinen Plan ob das genug ist...


Wegen Kleber Ufermatte - EPDM Folie brauch ich also auf jeden Fall was spezielles, oder? Silikon vom Baumarkt ist da ungeeignet?? Wo ausser NG bekomm ich so nen Kleber auf die Schnelle her????


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Der Unterbau des Walls = Betonsäule ist wie erwähnt 12 cm breit... mit Vlies usw. maximal 15 cm. Die 50cm breite Ufermatte würde also noch gut 15cm in den Teich als auch in den Ufergraben reinsehen. Ich hab keinen Plan ob das genug ist...


könnte reichen, wenn dann das Substrat im Ufergraben die 15cm abdeckt.

Mehr wäre sicher besser, aber du kannst es sicher auch so probieren.

Im schlimmsten fördert die Matte nicht genug Wasser und dein Ufergraben wird immer trockener... 


> Wegen Kleber Ufermatte - EPDM Folie brauch ich also auf jeden Fall was spezielles, oder? Silikon vom Baumarkt ist da ungeeignet?? Wo ausser NG bekomm ich so nen Kleber auf die Schnelle her????


Es gibt diverse Universal Montage und klebe Silikone auch im Baumarkt... da müsstest Du halt mal gucken wie es mit der Verträglichkeit aussieht.
Ohne genauere Kenntnisse zu haben, würde ich nur Innotec Adheseal und vom lesen her den K1 von NG in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin.

Wir haben die Matten gar nicht angeklebt. Wo sie aufschwamm kamen einige wenige (runde) Steine drauf oder eben, wie von NG geplant, Sand. Wichtig ist, dass die Ufermatte schon satt in den Ufergraben hinein hängt, sodass sie das Wasser vom Teich in den Graben ziehen kann.
So sah das bei uns aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36

Solltest Du bei NG bestellen wollen, dann fragt dort mal (telefonisch) nach, wie die minimalen Werte dafür sind!
Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
also ich habe meine Ufermatten auch nicht mir der Folie verklebt.
Sande Deine Ufermatten anständig ein - dann werden die so schwer, dass diese sich
nicht mehr verrutschen.
Persönlich würde ich minimum zu den 65cm Ufermatten tendieren, da diese dann etwas weiter
in den Teich reichen.
Bei mir verstecken sich darunter sehr gerne __ Frösche - ausserdem bist Du dann auch im
Winter, bei dickeren Eisschichten, auf der sicheren Seite.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Markus, ich habe heute die Ufermatte probeweise über den Uferwall gelegt und nein - die ist zu schmal. Ich werde mir jetzt eine Ufermatte mit 1m breite kaufen bzw. hier mal fragen ob jemand noch 4m über hat...

Ankleben will ich die nicht dadurch das ich rechts und links vom Uferwall Pflanzzonen habe wo ich die Matte mit Substrat beschweren kann. Die Mitte kann dann nicht aufschwimmen.

Gibt es Ufermattensamen auch wo anders als bei NG bzw. ist sowas überhaupt notwendig??


Ich wollte heute zwar so gut wie nichts am Teich arbeiten und mich etwas regenerieren aber gute Vorsätze sind bekanntlich dazu da gebrochen zu werden.

Das Wort gebrochen ist gleich eine gute Überleitung... lobte ich vor ein paar Tagen die billige Maurerkelle von Norma noch und wurde von meinem Nachbarn als Hardcorelebensdauertester bezeichnet konnte ich heute gleich nach Arbeitsbeginn meinem Nachbarn das "Versuchsende" melden...

RIP Norma - Maurerkelle... wurde gerade mal ca. 14 Tage alt, hat mir aber beste Dienste erwiesen, hatte kein leichtes Leben und schaufelte sicher eine Tonne Erde und hundert Kilo Beton:

 


Weiter gings dann mit der kleinen Schaufel, sehr gut bekannt von Helmut (Digicat). Ich unterfüllte die Betonsäulen zwischen den Lagerpunkten mit Kies, stampfte alles fest und sandete schön ein.

 

Dann hab ich die Folie ausgelegt und bisschen Falten gezupft. Die Folie ist noch immer sehr gross, so viel Abschnitt geht nicht.

 


Also folgte nach der 2. Teicherweiterung die 1. erweiterung des Ufergrabens. 

 


Nochmaliges zurücklegen der Folie und jetzt passt es. 

 


So sieht die gesamte Baustelle vom Balkon aus. Die Kiefer wird noch weggeschnitten da der Durchgang sonst zu schmal wird.

 


Am Ende des Tages warf ich noch einen Blick auf meine vorhandenen Steine. Ein flacher Stein den ich verwenden wollte um meinen Steg abzustützen schaut leider nicht mehr gut aus. Der ist wohl im Winter aufgefrohren - als ich den anfasste platzte eine Scheibe ab...

Was meint Ihr, soll ich den noch als Auflager für den Steg verwenden?? Er würde dann 45cm tief im Wasser liegen...

 



Jetzt kommen langsam die Pflanzen an die Reihe...


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi jürgen,

ich denke den stein kannst noch für deinen steg verwenden. das ist echt irre was du da noch an fläche aus der folie rausgeholt hast  lieber jetzt etwas größer als nachstes jahr anbauen  

was hast du mit deinen falten gemacht ?  weggezaubert    super gemacht


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mitch!

Der Stein ist einwandfrei glatt und eben, kann ich mit Vliesunterlage gut auf die Teichfolie legen. Meine Bedenken gehen aber dorthin das er weiter zerfällt und sich scharfkantige Splitter bilden... schade das mir der so aufgefrohren ist im Winter.

Was die Baugröße anbelangt habe ich von der "Regierung" schon eine Abmahnung wegen Größenüberschreitung und Bauzeit erhalten. 
Meine Mutter verteufelt schon den Menschen der meine Folie hergeschnitten hat weil der so viel draufgegeben hat...

Beim letzten Übersichtsbild ist die Folie links und links vorn eingerollt. Da könnte ich noch größer machen allerdings habe ich das Wurzelwerk des Baums genügend strapaziert und will da nichts mehr riskieren - zum anderen komme ich dann zu nahe an die Sickergrube heran. Ich hab ca. 4-5 QM Fläche seit Samstag hinzugewonnen - das ist gut und reicht.


Falten... naja, ich habe noch 2 sehr unschöne Stellen aber auch mit viel probieren und ziehen und nachdenken bin ich dort noch zu keiner besseren Lösung gekommen. Ansonsten klappte das Faltenlegen ganz gut. 

Schön das es Dir gefällt, Lob tut gut nach der harten Arbeit.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Der Stein ist einwandfrei glatt und eben, kann ich mit Vliesunterlage gut auf die Teichfolie legen. Meine Bedenken gehen aber dorthin das er weiter zerfällt und sich scharfkantige Splitter bilden... schade das mir der so aufgefrohren ist im Winter.


Hallo Jürgen,
auf Grund der Struktur und der letzten 'Sprengung' hätte ich auch in wenig bedenken, da er ja in 45cm Tiefe, also (je nach härte des Winters) mit in der Eisschicht liegen könnte.

An den sichtbaren Linien ist er (wie man beim jetzigen aufsplitten sieht) ist er halt am schwächsten...

Die Splitter wären nur ein Nebenproblem...  wenn er gesprengt wird und dann verrutscht, dann kann er natürlich die Folie verletzen.
Was aber, wenn der Steg instabil wird und jamend drauf steht?
... dann geht derjenige evt. baden oder fängt sich ab und die Folie ist trotzdem hin. (oder größer Vlies drunter auslegen).

Es kann gutgehen...aber Garantie würde ich da keine geben wollen, obwohl es schon ein sehr schöner Stein ist...  
Abe rvielleicht bin ich da etwas übervorsichtig


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo,

noch eine idee für das stegfundament wäre eine rechteckige 60 ltr mörtelwanne zur hälfte auszubetonieren (armierungseisen?). 
wenn du die stützstreben aus holz machst wäre es bestimmt praktisch gleich U-eisen mit einzubetoniern. 
den rand dann knapp über dem beton abschneiden und den rest mit sand/kies füllen - dann sollte man von dem fundament später nix mehr sehen


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

mitch das ist auch ein guter Hinweis. Da der Steg ausserhalb des Teichs ein gutes Fundament bekommen soll, nicht zu gross wird und damit nur eine Abstützung notwendig werden wird würde ich wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag in die Tat umsetzte einen schwarzen  20 Liter Mörteleimer verwenden. Muss ich da speziellen Beton verwenden wenn der im Wasser steht??

Die Abstützung soll nicht aus Holz sein - ich will ein Aluminium- oder Edelstahlrohr verwenden.

Ich hab inzwischen auch schon an Beton-Gehwegplatten gedacht. Die gibts in 30x30 und 40x40, jeweils 5 cm stark. Damit es nicht sooo unnatürlich aussieht würde ich die in schwarzes Vlies einwickeln und anschließend mit etwas Sand bedecken.

Ich habe an der Stelle als Boden ein mehr oder weniger gerades Betonfundament, dann 3 Lagen 500er Vlies, Teichfolie, 1 Lage 500er Vlies und dann würd ich den Stein drauflegen. 40x40 sollte eigendlich reichen um die eintretende Gewichtskraft schön an die Fläche abzugeben.

Auf die Betonplatte könnte ich auch einen Mörteleimer stellen denn die Sache mit einem eingemauerten verzinkten Flacheisen o.ä. um die Stütze zu befestigen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut... danke für den Denkanstoß!


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi jürgen,

das fundament hab ich schon gesehen  

eimer sind auch ok, ich denke aber nur das die stabilität besser ist wenn beide streben in einer kiste sind 

zum ausbetoniern würde ich normalen estrich-beton nehmen 

http://www.buetzer.info/fileadmin/pb/pdf-Dateien/Zementhaertung.pdf  seite 3 / 2.1 
"Beton kann folgedessen auch unter Wasser aushärten"


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Das mit diesen Steinen hab ich mir nun überlegt... der defekte Stein ist mir zu unsicher, alle anderen Steine die ich hier habe sind nicht so eben - da ergeben sich dann Druckstellen bzw. das Auflager des Stegs ist schwierig zu machen.

Ich werde mir morgen im Baumarkt Beton-Terassenplatten, 2 Stück mit 40x40x5cm kaufen. Die zwei Platten kommen übereinander, auf der Unterseite 2 Lagen 500er Vlies und anschließend komplett in 100er schwarzes Vlies eingewickelt. Damit hab ich eine ebene Fläche und kann dann nen Mörtelkübel mit einbetoniertem Alurohr als Abstützung für den Steg einfach draufstellen.

Auf der Einkaufsliste morgen steht auch noch Beton, Holz, Schilfzaun uvm.


Heute habe ich ein paar Pflanzen gekauft. Die Seerosen im Angebot bei Norma sahen fürchterlich aus... billig ist eben nicht alles... bäh, Finger weg. Ausserdem wars wirklich so wie hier im Forum geschildert - nur stark wuchernde Sorten.


Ich hab bei Norma dann noch folgendes gekauft:

- Goldknöpfchen, Cotula coronopifolia für den Ufer-/Flachwasserbereich, 20-30cm hoch für den Vordergrund und blüht sehr lange nämlich von Mai bis September!!

- __ Nadelkraut, Crassula recurva für meine 50cm Pflanzstufe, eine sauerstoffspendende Unterwasserpflanze für sonne-halbschatten und Blüte im Juni/Juli.

- Gemeiner __ Froschlöffel, Alisma plantago-aquatica, für den Pflanzbereich 30cm, durch die Höhe etwas für den hinteren Bereich.

- Kalifornische Binsenlilie, Sisyrinchium californicum für den Ufergraben oder Flachwasser bis 10cm, höhe nur ca. 15cm für den Vordergrund und Blüte von Juni bis August.


In einem anderen Gartenmarkt hab ich folgendes erstanden:

- __ Iris versicolor, als Kontrast zu meinen gelben __ Lilien für den Ufergraben, evtl. auch Uferbereich im Teich das weis ich noch nicht so genau. Auf jeden Fall im Hintergrund da die Pflanze recht hoch wird. Sie blüht von Juni bis August und ich konnte eine so grosse Pflanze kaufen die bereits einen Blütenstengel treibt - und das für 2,59 Euro. 

- Thulbachia violacea, für den Ufergraben und blind gekauft weil mir das Bild der Blüte gut gefallen hat... erste Infos im Internet besagen nicht winterhart... ach was hab ich mir da wieder angetan???

- Myriophyllum brasiliensis, kommt mit dem Nadelkraut in den Bereich der 50cm Zone und soll mein Wasser schön sauber halten und Sauerstoff spenden.

- Schizostylis Coccinea Major, für den Ufergraben und wieder ein Kauf nach der Optik der Blüte und der Blütezeit... schön rot von September bis Dezember machte mich neugierig und sorgt für Farbe in der tristen Herbstzeit... aber leider wieder nicht frosthart. Damit ist Topfpflanzung angesagt und vor dem ersten Frost gehts in den kalten Wintergarten. Die Arbeit wollt ich mir eigendlich ersparen aber jetzt muss es wohl sein...


Mal schaun was ich sonst noch an Pflanzen anschleppe, ich erwarte noch eine Pflanzenspende mit folgenden Pflanzen:

gelbe Iris
__ Igelkolben 
Tannenwedel 
__ Hornkraut 
__ Laichkraut 
__ Wasserpest
Krebsscheren
Simsen, __ Binsen und __ Seggen
Mini-Schachelhalm
Minze
__ Bachbunge
Vergissmeinnicht
__ Wollgras
__ Sumpfdotterblume
__ Fieberklee
__ Hahnenfuß


Seerosen, eine weisse unbekannter Art aus meinem alten Teich und eine rote __ Attraction ist schon gepflanzt. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir für den 50 cm Bereich noch eine kleinwüchsige gelbe Seerose...


Wenn das schon alles gepflanzt wäre....


Ist das eigendlich zu viel oder geht was wichtiges ab???


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi,

Froschlöffel bring ich zum tt mit brauchst welchen ? sind halt noch klein







na das geht ja dem 1. endspurt entgegen. mal ne  frage: hast du noch vor irgendwelche flansche oder sonstige foliendurchführungenz.B. für einen pumpenschacht zu machen? - noch hast du die chance - 

ich wollte ja eigentlich auch einen schacht für die pumpe, aber dann war die folie + wasser plötzlich da -  ....


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mitch, da kann ich sicher noch 2-3 Pflänzchen brauchen...


Ich hab nicht vor noch irgendwelche Durchführungen zu machen und auch keinen Pumpenschacht. Dazu hätt ich eh keinen Platz mehr weil alles zugebaut ist.


Aber um ehrlich zu sein hab ich heute kurz mal dran gedacht nochmal Wasser raus zu lassen und einen Bereich nochmal tiefer zu graben bzw. den Tiefwasserbereich näher ans Ufer zu holen weil durch die breite Flachwasserzone aufgrund so viel Folienüberhang ist nun mein Wunsch nahe an die Tiefwasserzone zu gelangen nicht erfüllt. 
Dazu muss man auf den geplanten Steg rauf...

Morgen muss ich einkaufen und arbeiten, Freitag lass ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen... wäre ca. ein Tag Arbeit mit Wasser raus, nochmal Traverse drüber, Folie und Flies hochklappen, graben, alles wieder zurückbauen...


Das müsste ich aber machen wenn ich allein zuhause bin weil sonst gibts Ärger...


----------



## pyro (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute ging wieder einiges voran da ich nen freien Tag hatte...

Der erste potentielle und sehr zutrauliche Badegast schaute vorbei:

 

Die gestern gekauften Pflanzen:

 


Als erstes setzte ich das Auflager für den geplanten Steg. Das sind zwei Terassenplatten 40x40x4 cm dick in Vlies gepackt und mit Silikon verklebt. Danach brachte ich eine Schicht Substrat in die 50cm Pflanzzone und pflanzte zwei Unterwasserpflanzen.

 

Dann lief stundenlang das Wasser aus zwei Schläuchen...

 

Die Wasseruhr kam ganz schön ins rotieren...

 

Immer wieder zog ich an der Folie, legte Falten schön zusammen. Wenn ich zurückdenke welches Faltenchaos das vor ein paar Tagen war und wie es jetzt aussieht bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Folie hat sich super verlegen und ziehen lassen. Nun war es an der Zeit erstes Substrat in die Flachwasserzone zu füllen.

 

Langsam füllt sich der Teich...

 

Eine kleine Erweiterungsmaßnahme am Ufergraben musste noch sein:

 

Wie damals lang hier diskutiert ging es dann an das Steilufer zum oberen Wasserfallbecken. Die Ufermatte lässt sich super einfach verlegen und schaut gleich gut aus.

 

Erste Versuche an der Steinmauer. Ich habe mich nun doch gegen eine Schichtmauer entschieden da ich von meinem alten Teich noch einige schöne grosse Findlinge herumliegen habe. Damit gestalte ich nun die Höhendifferenz.

 


Steine sind sauschwer... sauschwere Steine allein an schwer zugängliche Orte zu bringen ist fast unmöglich. Manchmal muss man aber auch unmögliches schaffen und mit diversen Mitteln wie Sackkarrn, Spaten, Teichvlies... ging es. Jetzt sieht es so aus und ich hab Kreuzschmerzen:

 


Morgen am Samstag muss ich arbeiten, weiter gehts am Sonntag mit diversen Kleinarbeiten und dann hoffe ich das am Montag das Paket mit der breiten Ufermatte für den Uferwall kommt sowie das 300er Teichvlies für das Wasserfallbecken.

Worüber ich mir bisher noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe.... WO soll die Pumpe hin die das Wasser ins Wasserfallbecken hochpumpt ???? uiuiui...


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute am Tag der Arbeit wieder ein bisschen was gemacht...

Ich hab mich um ein paar Pflanzen gekümmert, Wasseroberfläche abgefischt - ein Skimmer wäre notwendig und muss wohl her - und wollte ein Loch für das Fundament des Stegs ausheben aber dann kam eine Überraschung:

 


Anhand des Wurzelverlaufs war ich mir nicht sicher zu welchem Baum diese störende Wurzel gehört... also der Sache nachgegangen...

 

Das kann keine Wurzel von dem Wacholderbaum sein der rechts neben dem Gartenmauerstein steht - die Wurzel gehört zu dem Tannenbaum der für Gartenhaus und Teich weichen hat müssen. Morgen lege ich die Wurzel noch weiter frei und dann kommt die Motorsäge zum einsatz.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
da geht ja richtig was voran bei Dir. 
Gell das mit den Ufermatten geht richtig gut - eine super Erfindung.
Einen Tip hätte ich noch. Sande die Ufermatten doch vorher ein, lege sie dazu auf
dem Rasen aus und besprühe sie dann vorsichtig mit dem Schlauch. So wäscht es den
Sand dann gleich richtig in die Ufermatte ein.
So mach ich es zumindest immer.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Markus!

Es muss ja vorangehen weil ich will fertig werden um endlich meine geschundenen Knochen am Teich liegend zu erholen. 

Das mit der Ufermatte sieht sofort gut aus. Das ist echt ne Klasse Erfindung. Morgen kommt hoffentlich das Paket mit der 1m breiten Ufermatte für meinen Ufergraben und dann mach ich da weiter. Diese Ufermatte sande ich dann auch gut ein um eine gute Dochtwirkung zu erreichen.

Die schmale Ufermatte für den Teichrand sande ich noch nicht ganz ein solang ich an Rundungen noch mit der Schere schneiden muss. Der Wasserspiegel wird noch knapp 20cm höher am Ende - so viel Ufermatte schaut da gar nicht heraus und das Stück brauch ich nicht unbedingt eingesandet.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
nimmst du eigentlich Ufermattensaat her ?
Ich habe zusätzlich zur Ufermattensaat noch __ Pfennigkraut,__ Bachbunge und Kuckuckslicht-
__ nelken mit Sand auf der Ufermatte geplanzt, die haben sich innerhalb weniger Wochen
schon gut ausgebreitet.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich hab bei NG was von Ufermattesaat gelesen....

Aber nur wegen ein bissl Samenkörner dort bestellen ist lächerlich. Im Baumarkt oder Gartenmarkt hab ich sowas allerdings bislang noch nicht gefunden. Bin also in der Sache noch ziemlich Ratlos was ich mache. 
Hättest nen Vorschlag für mich?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

das stimmt nur wegen Ufermattensaat dort bestellen rechnet sich nicht.
Wiegesagt wie oben beschrieben - Ableger von __ Bachbunge und __ Pfennigkraut, 
hab bei mir immer eine kleine Aufzuchtstation (siehe Foto), mit etwas Sand
auf die Ufermatte drücken und anfangs noch etwas angiessen- bis es anständig
verwurzelt ist.
Ausserdem eignet sich auch __ Brunnenkresse hervorragend.
__ Moos hab ich auch schon probiert das funktioniert genauso.
Dass die Ufermatte aber richtig dicht bewachsen ist, muss man sich schon 1 - 2 Jahre
gedulden.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Markus, __ Bachbunge gibts bei uns unten in der Wiese in den Bächen Quadratmeterweise. Da kann ich mir jederzeit etwas holen. Ich hab aber heute den Uferwall mal ganz anders dekoriert, guck die Fotos an und sag wie es dir gefällt und ob das auch eine Lösung wäre...


Heute kam die breite Ufermatte an, nach dem zurechtschneiden erst mal einsanden.

 

Dann über den Uferwall legen und mit Sand befestigen.

 


Viele Schubkarrenladungen gesiebtem Mutterboden später sah das ganze so aus. In der Mitte habe ich noch eine Vertiefung. Spricht etwas dagegen das im Ufergraben etwas Wasser steht?

 

Jetzt sind auch schon die ersten Pflanzen drin und ich hab die Ufermatte dekoriert... 
Mal sehn welche Kritik dazu zurückkommt...

 
 

Nach dem Abendessen hab ich hier noch herumgebuddelt und morgen gehts hier weiter. Mitch wird wohl ahnen was da passiert...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
ich habe an manchen Stellen auch Steine über meine Ufermatte gelegt, mir gefällt das
mit Steinen auch sehr gut.
Wobei ich am höchsten Punkt doch hauptsächlich nur Pflanzen habe, da ich ja auf meinem
Uferwall auch ab und zu stehe, wäre das mit den Steinen dann doch zu wackelig.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wenn ich auf den Uferwall gehe kann ich schnell 2-3 Steine rausnehmen. Ich hab die heute eh nur mal so draufgelegt um mir das anzusehen wie es aussieht. Wenn in 1-2 Jahren dort Pflanzen wachsen leg ich nur da und dort nen Stein drauf.

Wie ist das denn mit einer Wasserlache im Ufergraben? Geht das oder eher nein?

Apropo Uferwall stehen + wackelig... gestern hätte ich beinahe beim abkeschern der Teichoberfläche meine Teichtaufe gehabt... haarscharf hab ich mich noch gerettet. Schließlich hab ich ja keinen Schwimmteich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Natürlich kannst Du im Ufergraben das Wasser stehen lassen,
das hab ich bei mir auch gemacht, in einem Teilbereich sind sogar __ Molche drin und
auch etliche Libellenlarven hab ich im Ufergraben schon gesehen.
Außerdem sind viele Spitzschlammschnecken und auch Köcherfliegen im Ufergraben,
das geht nur wenn du ein paar Zentimeter Wasser stehen lässt.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wie tief ist bei Dir das Wasser im Ufergraben und die ungefähre Fläche?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die Wassertiefe schwankt von 1cm bis maximal 10 cm die Flächen sind nicht so riesig,
manchmal nur Wassereimergröße und dann auch wieder mal 2 oder 3 mal so groß.
Ich stell mal ein paar Fotos ein, vllt. kann man darauf was erkennen.
Ausserdem hab ich als Abschluss oben noch eine Kiesschicht gelegt, ich finde das schaut
dann sauberer aus.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Markus,
wie schaut denn das mit den Mücken aus?
Wenn Wasser recht still steht, dann kann man ja gern mal mit Stechmücken rechnen.

Oder ist das im Ufergraben eher ein Hirngespinst?

Ich werd von den Plagegeistern geliebt und selbst dieses Jahr hat mich schon eine Kriebelmücke erwischt  (ok, die lieben das fliessende Gewässer, aber um die gehts jetzt erstmal nicht  )


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich denke wenn der Teich eingefahren ist und auch in den Wassertümpeln im Ufergraben Libellenlarven usw. leben haben diese Plagegeister genug Feinde im Wasser und werden hoffentlich restlos vertilgt.

Dieses Jahr (toi toi toi) gibt es bisher fast keine Mücken da es so trocken ist. Letztes Jahr war es genau anders herum. Ich erinnere mich noch an 2-3 Abende wo ich an der Donau fischen wollte und fluchtartig das Ufer wieder verlassen habe... mit 30 Steckmücken im Auto die nur beim einsteigen reinkamen...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Andreas,
Also Stechmücken gibts bei mir schon ab und zu im Ufergraben, die keschere ich
manchmal ab, darauf sind meine __ Moderlieschen ganz wild, mit Sicherheit schlüpfen
auch manche Stechmücken aus. Aber es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich eine Stechmückenplage
habe.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> Also Stechmücken gibts bei mir schon ab und zu im Ufergraben, die keschere ich
> manchmal ab, darauf sind meine __ Moderlieschen ganz wild, mit Sicherheit schlüpfen
> auch manche Stechmücken aus. Aber es ist jetzt nicht so dass ich eine Stechmückenplage
> habe.


Also beobachten und abwägen, wenn man Wasser im Ufergraben stehen haben will.... hmmmmm....hmmm


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Bah, war das heute kalt und ungemütlich... da macht die Teicharbeit keinen Spass.

Deshalb heute wenig Baufortschritt... die Wurzel musste dran glauben damit ich hier mein Stegfundament hinbekomme.

 

Und dann gings am höher gelegenen Bachlaufbecken weiter mit Betonarbeiten. Der schwarze Mörteltrog soll zu einem Filter werden. Ich pumpe Wasser aus dem Teich in den Mörteltrog, hier sitzen Filtermaterialien und dann läuft das Wasser über ein 50er HT-Rohr ins Becken. Loch und Rohr muss ich erst machen/kaufen.

Wasserstand im Becken ist dann ca. 2 cm tiefer als die Betonsteinumrandung gedacht.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> ... die Wurzel musste dran glauben damit ich hier mein Stegfundament hinbekomme.


Wozu gehört denn die Wurzel?

Ich kenn ja schon einiges an Wurzeln aus meinem Garten und hab manchmal bedenken.

Aber dieser Wurzeltrieb dürfte nicht grad ohne sein (wobei es da natürlich auf den Baum ankommt)


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy, die Wurzel ist auch ganz schön massiv mit gut 12-14cm Durchmesser. Die gehörte zu einem stattlichen Tannenbaum der aber im Zuge der Gartenumbauarbeiten weichen musste.

Ich spule die Zeit zurück...

Vor ca. 13 Monaten
 

Erkennst Du die Stelle?

Vor ca. 10 Monaten


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> ... die Wurzel ist auch ganz schön massiv mit gut 12-14cm Durchmesser. Die gehörte zu einem stattlichen Tannenbaum der aber im Zuge der Gartenumbauarbeiten weichen musste.


ok, dann ist klar, dass die bedenkenlos verschwinden kann 
Ich hatte immer schon bei 5cm bedenken, bis mich die Wochen ein Gartenbauer mit Baumerfahrung ein wenig aufklärte, wie sich das mit den Wurzeln verhält. (aber auch nur grob)

Er hat solche Wurzeln bedenkenlos weggehackt... erst ab den von Dir genannten 12-14cm scheint es wohl kritisch zu werden (auch je nach Abstand zum Stamm)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
Ich finde solche vorher - nachher Fotos immer sehr interessant.
Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied wenn man zuerst nur eine Tanne als
Zentrum des Gartens hat - und auf einmal ist da ein schöner Teich mit passender
Sitzgelegenheit.
Ich kenn das mit dem Wurzel entfernen bzw. Wurzeln ausgraben noch von meiner
Mietwohnung her. In dem Garten standen mehrere __ Tannen, genau in dem Bereich
wo ich mir die Terasse eingebildet habe, das waren auch anstrengende Stunden,
die alle mit der Hand auszugraben.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Jetzt bin ich gerade etwas ratlos...

Mein Wasserstand im Teich ist 20cm unter Soll. Eigendlich wollte ich heute oder morgen das restliche Wasser auffüllen.

Meine alten Seerosen wachsen gut, die ersten Blätter sind aktuell wenige cm unter der derzeitigen Wasseroberfläche. Die Blätter kommen Tag für Tag sichtbar näher.

Die gekaufte Attraktion rührt sich nicht. Die Seerose stand knapp eine Woche auf ca. 30cm und nun seit ein paar Tagen auf ca. 50cm. Ich hab hier gelesen das eine Seerose "ertrinken" kann wenn man Sie nicht langsam an die Tiefe gewöhnt...

Jetzt weis ich nicht was los ist und ob ich meinen Teich auffüllen sollte oder die Seerose nochmal aus der Tiefe rausholen????


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich würde die gekaufte nochmals höher stellen.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Also heute hab ich echt Rekordverdächtig gearbeitet...

Um 12 Uhr kam ich erst heim, gegen 12.30 Uhr gings los mit Untergrund vorbereiten,
dann Vlies rein. Diesmal 300er Vlies das ich noch schnell bestellt habe.

 

Nach dem Vlies gleich die Folie...

 

... dann die Ufermatte und die Gartenmauer wieder aufstellen.

 

Wasser marsch.

 

389 Liter später, das erste Rinnsal fließt in den Teich

 

Folie zurechtschneiden, überstand einrollen und verstecken unter Steinen. Die Ufermatte mit ein paar Steinen beschweren und wieder ein paar sauschwere Brocken ins Wasser um die Mörtelwanne zu verstecken.

 

Mit dem Gartenschlauch gleich mal die Pumpe simuliert wie das dann aussieht, links oben auch gleich das erste Pflänzchen, eine __ Sumpfdotterblume und eine Segge.

 

... und der Wasserfall zurück in den Teich. Dabei habe ich gleich den flachen gesprengten Stein verwendet und wie ich finde passt das ganz gut.

 
 

Mit kleinen Pausen zwischendurch war ich kurz vor 18 Uhr komplett fertig. Einwandfrei find ich.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 83810
> Mit kleinen Pausen zwischendurch war ich kurz vor 18 Uhr komplett fertig. Einwandfrei find ich.


Hallo Jürgen,


Du hast gut gearbeitet.... ohne Frage, aber dieser Wassereinlauf sieht für mich nicht schön aus... 
Er wirkt irgendwie nicht passend zu restlichen Mauer aus.
Ich weiss nicht genau, was mich stört, aber es könnte entweder die Steinart oder die Anordnung sein.
Meine Frau hat sich das Bild eben auch mal angeschaut... auf sie wirkt er auch nicht 
Sie meinte, dass der Unterbau des Einlaufs irgendwie nicht richtig ist und sie das Ganze  anders Ordnen würde.
Ich will das jetzt nicht vertiefen...spontan Ideen bei Bildern sind eh schwer zu beschreiben 

Wenn Du das anders siehst, und Dir muss es ja gefallen! , dann ist natürlich ok.


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Andi!

Kritik ist berechtigt, an der Stelle gab es mehrere Probleme.

Erstens wollte ich natürlich so wenig schwarze Folie sehen wie möglich. Zweitens gingen mir die passenden Steine aus und drittens darf ich die Steinplatte vorn nicht mit größeren Steinen belasten da das ganze sonst kippt.

Ich muss demnächst nochmal zum Steine suchen fahren bzw. gucke was ich im Garten noch herumliegen habe. Dann schau ich mir das in natura nochmal genauer an und überlege.

Wenn Du oder Deine Frau nen Vorschlag hätte oder eine Umschreibung was besser wirken könnte dann bitte her damit.


Mit Einwandfrei meinte ich eher die Tatsache das ich das in so kurzer Zeit alles gemacht habe und es bis auf Kleinigkeiten gut aussieht. Ich sollte ja inzwischen schon bekannt dafür sein schnell nochmal was zu ändern und so kann das hier auch passieren.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
ist echt schwer zu beschreiben...
In der Seitenansicht erkennt man unter der 'Steinlippe' zur bisherigen Mauer tiefe Löcher...
das ist ein Punkt der mich stört.

Klar kommt es auf die größe des Steins an und dann kann man ihn mitunter nicht passend belasten.

Meine Frau meint grade, dass man ggf. die Steinlippe weiter runter setzt und das Wasser  vorher schon aus den Steinen vorquellen lässt und somit passend zur bisherigen Mauer schonmal 'runterbrechen' lässt und es dann halt erst auf Deinen Stein trifft.

Also nicht Quellmässig, sondern eher Miniwasserfall.

Hoffe Du kannst mit den Beschreibungen


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy Du meinst dieses "schwarze Loch" wo an der Ufermatte der feuchte Sand ist?

Die Steinlippe weiter heruntersetzen ist relativ schwer möglich - Du musst bedenken das der Wasserspiegel des Teichs derzeit auf -20cm steht... das Wasser steigt also noch das nur noch 2 cm Ufermatte heraussehen und dann ist die Höhe Steinlippe - Wasseroberfläche vielleicht nur noch 8 - 10cm.

In den Teich lege ich an der Stelle eventuell noch ein paar Steine...



Die Beschreibung ist relativ schwer nachzuvollziehen... Du bzw. Deine Frau meint also einen Wasserfall auf Höhe des Wasserbeckens direkt auf diesen Flachen Stein der dann beinahe auf Wasserhöhe vom Teich sein soll? Oberer Wasserfall statt unterer Wasserfall + Gefällstrecke mit Steinen sozusagen... oder hab ich das nun falsch interpretiert?


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

ich/wir haben schon gesehen, dass der Wasserstand noch wächst....

Was das "schwarze Loch" angeht... wenn das weitestgehend dann im Wasser verschwindet, dann fällt es es ja kaum noch auf bzw. wächst ggf. zu...aber das dauert halt ja auch.

Meine Frau meinte es dann eher so, dass der Wassereintrittspunkt weiter hinten ist und der Austrittpunkt dann ein wenig nach unten wandert.
Hab mal auf die schnelle ein Bild gepinselt... evt. wird es dann verständlicher
 .

jetzt klarer?

Vielleicht nicht so Extrem, aber so in die Richtung


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Das "schwarze Loch" wandert nicht ins Wasser. Alle die Steine stehen ca. 2 cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Da muss ich einen kleinen Stein hineinstecken in dieses Loch.

Deine Skizze... Skizze 1 ist die derzeitige Situation Deiner Meinung  und Du meinst das zweite wäre besser?

Ich muss fast sagen das es jetzt gerade so ist wie auf Nr. 2 allerdings läuft da so wenig Wasser das man dies nicht zwischen den Steinen sieht. Da bräuchte ich dann vermutlich doch erheblich mehr Pumpenleistung.

Aber mal schaun wie das dann im Endeffekt aussieht. Wie gesagt mache ich mir über diese Stelle nochmal Gedanken.


----------



## SylviaM. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo guten Morgen, "Mitnachtschwärmer" 
So wie deine Frau das gemeint hat, bzw. du das gezeichnet hast, Andreas, sieht es wirklich schöner (natürlicher) aus. Wenn ich Pyro richtig verstanden habe kann er die Steine kaum anders umlagern, bzw hat keine mehr da um es umzugestalten. Ich denke mit der Steinposition jetzt würde das Wasser drüberweg spritzen, nicht plätschern. Vielleicht die Steine ein wenig ungeordneter legen so das sie links und rechs höher kommen und sie mit kleinen Steinpflanzen, die leicht sind, abstützen das die Steine nicht zurück zur Mitte rutschen. Habe ich in meinem Bachlauf auch so gemacht. Dort wachsen von den Seiten her die __ Bodendecker in die Ränder der Steine und von innen im Bachlauf werden sie eben auch gestützt. Somit rinnt das Wasser da entlang wo ich es hinhaben wollte und verteilt sich nicht in die Gegend 
Wäre zumindest eine Lösung ohne mehr Gewicht, Steinsuche und für eine schönere Optik.
... __ Efeu macht die Sache auch gut mit 
Ansonsten mal ein dickes Lob, Pyro, du hast echt geackert! 
LG und N8ti


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen.

Irgendwie habe ich bei der Ausführung des Ufergrabenrandes hier links ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/83800&d=1304539252 , https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/83805&d=1304539445 , https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/83807&d=1304539445 ) etwas Bauchschmerzen. Kannst Du bitte mal eine Skizze einstellen (Querschnitt), wie die Folie verläuft?
Ich denke, die sollte hinter den Steinen (wie auch immer) noch ein Stück senkrecht stehen oder aber eben bevor sie zwischen den Steinen  verschwindet, minimal höher als der Endwasserstand sein. Bedenklich finde ich auch den direkten Kontakt zwischen Betonstein und Matte... ich denke, der Beton wird Wasser ziehen und dadurch dauerfeucht bleiben - mit dem Nachteil der größeren Verdunstung, evtl. Veralgung.
Sollte sich Schmutz zwischen Stein und Folie sammeln und die Folie waagerecht hinter dem Stein enden, könnte auch Wasser schlicht und einfach irgendwann mal rauslaufen.


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Annett!

Danke für den Einwurf, ich habe mir auch ganz kurz die gleiche Frage gestellt aber ich dachte dann wenn die Ufermatte nicht mit Sand eingeschlämmt ist zieht die kein oder nur seehr wenig Wasser.


Wenn das nicht richtig ist müsste ich quasi noch etwas ändern. Das ist derzeit noch problemlos möglich.

Die Gartenmauer ist nicht betoniert sondern nur aufeinandergestellt. Auf die Mauer kommt noch Terassenholz als Sitzgelegenheit, wenn das Holz montiert ist wirds schwieriger etwas zu ändern.

Nachfolgende Skizze zeigt den Aufbau. Es kommt erst 300er Vlies, dann Teichfolie und dann die Ufermatte. Die drei Dinge werden zwischen der ersten Steinreihe und der zweiten Steinreihe geklemmt. Der maximale Wasserstand ist ca. 3-4cm unter dieser "Klemmung".

Als Abhilfe wenn Probleme gesehen werden kann ich auf die Ufermatte nochmal einen Streifen Teichfolie legen um die Kontaktfläche des Steins mit der Ufermatte zu verkleinern.


Was meinst Du bzw. das Forum??


Ansonsten ging heut nichts bis wenig weiter... viel andere Arbeit sowie Materialeinkauf in zwei Baumärkten. Alles habe ich aber nicht gekauft weil das ist ja Wucher... JBL Filtermatten blau 50x50x5cm kostet eine im Globus 16,75 Euro!!! Internetpreis beim Aquarienfachhändler für selbige Matte 7,20 Euro + 4 Euro Versand.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
Annett hat im Prinzip recht, dass der Stein sich mit Wasser vollsaugt, und es an die Erde "links" abgibt. Im Falle eine Folie, die hinter dem Stein ein wenig hochgezogen wird, ist dieser Effekt vernachlässigbar.
In Deiner Zeichnung endet die Folie in der Steinreihe. Das Wasser, das der Stein über die Ufermatte aufsaugt, ist nicht sehr viel, so dass der durch Diffusion innerhalb des Steins erfolgende Transport von rechts nach links sicher gering ist. 
Über die Ufermatte selber wird mit der Zeit einiges mehr an Wasser angesaugt, da sich darin mit der Zeit Partikel, Pflanzenreste etc. verfangen. Es ist daher vielleicht eine gute Idee, die Folie am linken Ende leicht "anzuheben", vielleicht durch Unterlegen eines schmalen Streifens Ufermatte, oder einfach durch "Falten" der Folie um 180°?


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Rolf!

Ich habe meine Skizze nochmal erweitert. Links ist keine Erde, links ist eine Terasse mit Pflastersteinen. Dann kommen die 2 Ebenen Gartenmauersteine. Die untere Ebene Gartenmauersteine ist um den Wasserdruck stand zu halten mit Erde ausgefüllt. Die zweite Reihe möchte ich nicht ausfüllen. Oben drauf kommt Terassenholz zum draufsitzen.

Du meinst das die Ufermatte trotz Wasserstand 3-4 cm unter der Klemmung mit der Zeit mehr Wasser saugt und mir dann das Wasser wie bei einem Ufergraben rausläuft??

Wenn es hilft, die Teichfolie um 180 Grad umzulegen kann ich das noch machen. Jetzt deckt die Folie die eingefüllte Erdschicht der unteren Mauerreihe ab damit hier nicht in Kürze das Unkraut wächst.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
das war ja eine superschnelle Antwort!
Ja, ich würde die Teichfolie auf das Niveau oder besser noch ein wenig über das Niveau der Ufermatte bringen! Mit dem Umlegen um 180° ist das eine Option. Damit brauchst Du einen "Höhenausgleich" links von dem 180°-Bogen der Folie, der maximal so hoch ist wie: 2x Foliendicke + Dicke Ufermatte = "normale" Fuge.
Was meinen die anderen Mitleser?


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja, bin noch wach aber nimmer lang weil um 8.30 Uhr muss ich allerspätestens raus...

Einmal abwarten was die anderen Mitleser meinen, ob es so wie es ist problematisch ist, ob ich nochmal umbauen muss und wie.

Wenn ich die Folie umschlagen soll wie von Dir, Rolf, gemeint dann gäbs 2 Lösungen. Ich glaube Lösung 2 wäre besser wobei sich hier eben die Fuge nochmal erweitert.
Dann muss ich unbedingt auf der linken Seite mit irgendwas... Gummistreifen oder ähnliches ausgleichen. Das habe ich mit der roten Linie angedeutet.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
genau so meinte ich das. Ich hoffe, es gibt noch weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> genau so meinte ich das. Ich hoffe, es gibt noch weitere Meinungen?


Hallo Rolf,
Angst, das Dein Tipp nicht gut ist?
Ich finde, Du hast Jürgen perfekt beraten  und das Bild von Lösung 2 sieht sehr gut aus.

Das Umsetzen wird sicher nicht einfach, aber das ist ja dann nicht Dein Problem


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin.

Ich würde ebenfalls der zweiten Skizze im letzten Beitrag den Vorzug geben. So gehst Du auf Nummer sicher. Der Stein bleibt trocken, die Ufermatte zieht nichts nach außen. 

Ansonsten häng zu Veranschaulichung einfach mal ein Stück Ufermatte über den Rand eines Wassereimers. In meiner ist fast kein Substrat mehr zu sehen, aber saugen tut sie wie verrückt. Durch den flachen Stein auf der Folie bastelst Du Dir m.M.n. indirekt auch einen Docht/Kapillare, die Dir das Wasser mind. bis an den hinteren Rand des Steins zieht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
wie bereits Andreas und Annett es geschrieben haben, würde ich es auch wie auf der
2. Skizze machen, dann gehst Du absolut auf nummer sicher.
Auch nicht eingesandete Ufermatten ziehen im Laufe der Zeit doch einiges
an Wasser weg.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das Umsetzen wird sicher nicht einfach, aber das ist ja dann nicht Dein Problem



:shock :evil


Ich geh nun mal raus und bastel etwas am Teich...


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die letzten Tage ging weniger - ein spontaner Trip in die Berge bei dem schönen Wetter ist die Ursache dafür.

Meine Teichbaustelle füllt sich weiter mit Leben - heute die erste Libelle gesichtet, den ersten __ Wasserläufer und einen __ Rückenschwimmer. Das Wasser ist nun seit Ostersamstag im Teich und seitdem scheint hier fast ununterbrochen die Sonne - erste Algen sind hier. 

Ich hoffe das es nicht zu schlimm wird mit den Algen.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute hatte ich wieder viel Zeit für meine Teichbaustelle.

Da der Rasen bei der Baustelle sehr gelitten hat, entschied ich die Erde zu entfernen und die Terrasse zu vergrößern. Die Wurzeln die diesmal zum Vorschein kamen konnte ich aber nicht entfernen - jetzt gehörten die zu dem noch vorhandenen Baum.

 
 

Stunden und viel Schweiss später...

 


Nun bastelte ich eine Vorrichtung um die 4 Stegstützen passend einzubetonieren.

 


Die Vorrichtung einpassen, ausrichten und dann viel Beton anrühren per Hand.

 


Kurz vor 19 Uhr war ich dann endlich fertig.

 


Im laufe des Nachmittags entstand noch dieses Foto... meine "Problemseerose" wächst inzwischen auch fleissig... aber die Algen wachsen nach mittlerweile fast 2,5 Wochen bei dem Wetter auch fleissig und ich keschere täglich mehrmals ab. Bis Pumpe, Filter, Bachlauf passen dauert es sicher noch eine Woche.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

fleissig fleissig...

Was für ein 'Bäumchen' ist das denn da rechts an der Terrassenweiterung (von der Terrasse aus links)?

Das sieht mir noch sehr schmächtig aus und dürfte siche noch ein wenig wachsen.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy, das ist eine ururalte Thuye oder sowas ähnliches... die nimmt im Durchmesser nicht mehr so viel zu und sollte keine Probleme machen in den nächsten Jahren. Wenn doch dann muss halt das Fichtenmoped raus und ich hab keinen Schatten mehr auf der Terrasse.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Na dann dürften sich die Wurzeln, sofern sie von der ururalten irgendwas  stammen, in grenzen halten... 
Vielleicht stammt ja noch ein teil der Wurzeln von dem abgschnittenen Stumpf dahinter... da hättest Du (wenn das richtig zu identifizieren gewesen wäre) gute optionen auf viel Platz gehabt.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die Wurzel hat mich nicht weiter gestört - ich hab ausreichend tief ausgehoben für ein Kiesbett mit anschließend ca. 10cm Pflastersplit.

Das Betonfundament für den Steg ist ca. 30 cm tief und ca. 60x50cm gross. Damit will ich erreichen das ich nur mit einer Abstützung vorn am Steg auskomme.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut schon richtig gut aus 
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke, lobende Worte tun gut denn die Arbeit in der prallen Sonne bei der Hitze ist nicht so ganz angenehm.

Da ich ab morgen wieder weniger Zeit für den Teich habe ging es heut nochmal richtig rund...


Als erstes die Terrasse etwas um den Steg herum ziehen.

 


Dann den Einlauf und Auslauf an meinen Mörtelwannenvorfilter einbauen, befestigen, verkleben.
In die Wanne kommen mehrere Schaumstoffilter grob und fein, evtl. auch eine Japanmatte - das genaue Innenleben steht noch nicht fest, da brauch ich noch Hilfe.

  


Da mir selbst und anderen der Auslauf vom erhöhten Wasserbecken in den Teich letztens noch nicht so ganz gefiel machte ich den Bereich nochmal. Hier der Auslauf:

 

Und hier der kleine Wasserfall in den Teich. Die verwendeten Steine passen nun besser zu den restlichen Steinen. Der Wasserspiegel vom Teich ist noch nicht auf Sollstand - paar cm fehlen noch.

 
 

Jetzt tat sich am hinteren Teichende = Grundstücksgrenze noch etwas.

 

Ein Überblickfoto

 

Und zuletzt wuchs die Flachwasserzone noch etwas ans Terrassenpflaster heran.

 



Aktueller Wasserstand ist ca. 2-3 cm unter Soll - die Ufermatte saugt schon in den Ufergraben - ich bin gespannt ob das Erdreich im Ufergraben morgen feucht ist. Heute ists noch staubtrocken.

Ein paar Pflanzen stehen evtl. aktuell doch etwas zu tief, __ Fieberklee, Sumpfcalla ist aktuell einige cm untergetaucht, __ Sumpfdotterblume steht halbwegs um Null. Evtl. muss ich nochmal was ändern.

Die Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen soweit sichtbar sehr gut. Myriophyllum brasiliensis produziert Sauerstoffblasen.

Ansonsten machen derzeit 2 Pflanzen von Norma (Goldknöpfchen, Cotula coronopifolia und Kalifornische Binsenlilie, Sisyrinchium californicum) einen ziemlich schlechten Eindruck - die anderen 2 hingegen wachsen sehr gut... leider wachsen die Algen auch sehr gut. Ich muss mich beeilen das bald die Pumpe läuft und ein Schwimm-Skimmer herkommt. Derweil keschere ich brav mehrmals am Tag ab.


Das wars wieder für heute.... Kritik, Anregungen, Baufehler, Änderungswünsche??


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
das sieht richtig klasse aus!   
ich hab' das bei mir nicht halb so gut hinbekommen.  Lass Dich von dem Wasser nicht ärgern!! 
Im ersten Jahr habe ich meinen SiFi erst kurz vor dem Sommer in den Griff gekriegt. Aktuell bastle ich noch am Trofi... :evil.
Warum betone ich die Teile so? Sie erledigen nicht nur viel "Drecksarbeit", sondern sind einfach wichtig für die Wasserqualität. Darum: lass Dir Zeit, das Wasser optimal hinzubekommen. Da der Bau stimmt, der Teich richtig gut aussieht (und die meisten Leute gar nicht wissen, wie man klares Wasser in einem Teich (nicht Swimmingpool ) hinbekommt, fällt das außer Dir erst mal keinem weiter auf.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,

wie aus dem bilderbuch  das hast du alles echt gut hinbekommen.

wenn die pflanzen mal ein paar cm zu tief / hoch stehen macht das nix - die suchen sich schon die richtige höhe aus  (wachsen dorthin) 

für den filter würde ich eine grobe und eine mittelfeine filtermatte (50 x 50cm) nehmen und die teilen. das hält dann schon mal das gröbste zurück.

zum tt bringe ich dir noch a weng grünzeugs für unterwasser mit mit


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
nachdem neue Fotos da sind bekommst Du von mir auch noch mal ein
extra Lob, schaut gut aus, super gemacht.
Wie ich sehe bist Du auch ein Tuffsteinliebhaber - ich möchte bei mir einen Teil des
Bachlaufes so gestalten. Mir gefallen die super, ausserdem setzt sich an den Tuffsteinen
das __ Moos und auch andere Pflanzen schön an.
Jetzt müssen bei Dir blos noch die Pflanzen anschieben, dann hast Du in 4 Wochen
einen 1 a Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Tuffstein??

Ah, google meint die Steine mit Löcher. Ja, die sehn gut aus und das gefällt mir wenn die so verschnörkselt sind und Löcher haben. In die großen Löcher kann man Hauswurz usw. reinbauen.

In 4 Wochen einen 1a Teich... Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...


Sag mal Markus wie lange dauert das bis der Ufergraben feucht wird? Ich hab nun fast Sollstand im Teich, die Ufermatte und die Erde direkt im Anschluss ist auch durchgehend feucht aber die restliche Erde im Ufergraben ist nach wie vor trocken und die Vertiefung wo Wasser stehen soll ist leer. Muss ich da mehr Geduld haben?
Oder nochmal was ändern?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,


> Tuffstein??


Wie, du kennst keinen Tuffstein? 


> Sag mal Markus wie lange dauert das bis der Ufergraben feucht wird


ich hab von Haus aus ein paar Kübel Wasser bei mir in den Ufergraben geschüttet, dann
wars zum Pflanzen einfacher.
Wie lange das dauert kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber meine Ufermatten gleichen
den Wasserstand, falls er innen höher ist innerhalb ein paar Stunden aus.
Aber ändern würde ich da jetzt mal nichts, wenn Du die Matten anständig eingesandet hast,
dann passt das schon.

LG Markus.


----------



## pyro (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Der Ufergraben ist immer noch zu 95% trocken... die eingesandete Ufermatte zieht scheinbar gaaanz langsam Wasser aus dem Teich.

Den Begriff Tuffstein kannte ich noch nicht.

Danke fürs Lob an alle - heute ging nicht viel. Strom für die Bachlaufpumpe verlegt und neben der Mörtelwanne eine Steckdose installier. Dann einen Notüberlauf bei der Mörtelwanne gebohrt und am Abend war ich beim fischen an der Donau und hab ein paar Wurzeln und einige Steine mitgenommen.

Am Donnerstag wird sich nichts tun - 15 Stunden Arbeit reichen mir an dem Tag. Freitag möcht ich die Bachlaufpumpe in Betrieb nehmen und meinen Mörtelwannenfilter planen.

Langsam aber sicher muss ich mir auch Gedanken über den Teichabschluss vorn zum Rasen machen... Porphyrplatten betonieren oder Pflaster???


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,


> Langsam aber sicher muss ich mir auch Gedanken über den Teichabschluss vorn zum Rasen machen


Ich würde Porphyr nehmen, schaut in meinen Augen am natürlichsen aus, vielleicht findest
Du auch flache Flusssteine.
Allerdings sollte es halt auch pflegeleicht sein.
Oder Du machst mit so kleinen Granitwürfeln eine Raseneinfassung. Füllst dann den 
Bereich zwischen Teich und Rasen mit unterschiedlich grossen Steinen auf.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die letzten Tage waren Teichfrei da voll mit Arbeit von früh bis spät. Irgendwann muss ich ja auch das Geld verdienen das ich u.a. für den Teich ausgebe...


Porphyr als Randabschluss daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Das erfordert aber wieder viel Betonarbeiten...
Möglichkeit Nr. 2 wäre aus gerundetem Pflaster eine Mähkante. Was ich mache muss ich mir in den nächsten Tagen überlegen.

Heute habe ich Erde weggefahren, am Mörtelwannenfilter und am höher gelegenen Becken herumgebastelt.

Hier die aktuellen Fotos:


Mörtelwanne als Filter bisher ohne wirkliches Innenleben - dazu soll in den nächsten Tagen eine Entscheidung gefällt werden. Ablauf mit Winkel, Notauslauf:

 

Den Auslauf habe ich einfach in einen Röhrenfilter gesteckt den ich noch von einer alten Teichpumpe hatte.

 


Erkennt Ihr diese Stelle?

 


Falls nicht dann helfe ich etwas:

 


Der Ufergraben funktioniert inzwischen auch, es wird Wasser aus dem Teich gesaugt.

 


Und zuvor war wieder Besuch da.

 



Die weiteren Gedanken mach ich mir zum Thema:

- Mörtelwannenfilter, evtl. mit Siebfilter
- Teichabschluss vorn
- Steg

Beim Steg will ich eine Abstützung auf eine Betonplatte im Teich machen. Aus welchem Material soll ich die Stütze machen???

Holz?
Alurohr?
Edelstahlrohr?


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,

fleißig fleißig  

wie markus schon zum rand bemerkt: kleine granitwürfel / alte pflastersteine wären was für den rand, oder einfach nur ein paar ausgesuchte selbstgesammelte "Tuffsteine" 

mal ne frage: hast du die hd rohre in der kiste mit silikon festgeklebt - wenn ja wird das nur kurze zeit halten.

ich würde es so machen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7 

der "Röhrenfilter" ist ja schon mal ein anfang - es wird grober schmutz zurückgehalten. ich denke du wirst auch bei den blauen filtermatten landen.

 Siebfilter  ==> TT


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja, die Rohre sind mit Silikon verklebt. Warum wird das nur kurz halten??

Ich hab im Baumarkt nach Gummis gesucht aber nichts gefunden. 


Dieser Siebfilter ist noch nicht verworfen. Ich mach mich die Tage auf die Suche nach einer geeigneten Plastikwanne die ich oben auf die Mörtelwanne stelle.


----------



## Piddel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

vorab ein schöner anschaulicher Beitrag incl. der Fotos !

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist die Mörtelwanne noch im Bau ? Ich würde die Verklebungen der Rohre nochmal überarbeiten wegen des Silikons - glaub nicht das es dauerhaft hält (Winter/Frost usw.) 

Was hältst Du davon:  http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-Tankdurchfuhr...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5ae0912d3e verklebt mit Adheseal Innotec . Hält bombenfest und ist 100 % ig dauerhaft dicht. Kostet zwar wieder Euronnen (  ) aber auf Dauer zahlt sich diese Investition aus.

 ....weiterhin gutes Gelingen !

Es grüßt der am gleichen Tag Geburtstagshabende 
Peter


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Thema Rohrverklebung Mörtelwanne.

Ich habe keine 50er Rohre sondern eine Nummer kleiner genommen - ich glaube 38mm ist das. Die Bohrung in der Mörtelwanne hat 45mm da die 38er Rohre am Ende eine Verdickung haben und ich diese Rohre komplett durchgesteckt habe.

Bezüglich Winter und Frost habe ich derzeit vor, den Filter im Winter ausser Betrieb zu nehmen und das Wasser abzulassen. Ist dieser Gedanke falsch??


Guten Rat bräuchte ich auch zum Thema Abstützung des Stegs am vorderen Ende. Die Stütze die sich im Teich auf einem Betonfundament abstützt aus Alurohr, Edelstahlrohr oder Holz ???? Was wäre da am besten?


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen



> Guten Rat bräuchte ich auch zum Thema Abstützung des Stegs am vorderen Ende. Die Stütze die sich im Teich auf einem Betonfundament abstützt aus Alurohr, Edelstahlrohr oder Holz ???? Was wäre da am besten?


Vielleicht wirst aus diesem Thread schlau > Beitrag #24


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke Helmut, den Thread werde ich mir mal komplett durchlesen. Da finde ich sicher eine Lösung.

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Fotos.

Der Ufergraben saugt inzwischen richtig toll - morgen muss ich noch etwas Erde auffüllen denn so eine grosse Wasserfläche will ich garnicht.

 


Im Teich ist derzeit überraschend klares Wasser - ich sehe einwandfrei bis ca. 90cm Tiefe.

 


In den Wasserbausteinen die ich mir besorgt habe sind zahlreiche Kristalleinschlüsse drin

 


Tja und dann ging es heute um meinen Baufehler von damals der Gott sei Dank hier bemängelt wurde und seht selbst... zurecht!

 


Also Mauer wegheben

 


Kies auffüllen, Folie zurechtschneiden und umschlagen, Gummistreifen schneiden damit die Steine nicht so schief liegen

 

Jetzt sieht es so aus von oben

 

Und anschließend Donaukies eingefüllt

 

Jetzt kommt noch Terassenholz drauf und fertig ist die Sitzgelegenheit.


Thema Siebfilter... ist eine der beiden Plastikbehälter dafür geeignet??


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi jürgen,

der gelbe hat ja schon die schlitze an der seite, hier kannst du gut trennplatten einschieben


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Was brauch ich da für Trennplatten? Und was nimmt man als Sieb?

Die gelbe Kiste würde eine Wasserhöhe von 10cm gestatten, reicht das für das schräge Sieb?


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wow! Klasse Arbeit Jürgen! Sieht wirklich super aus. Da kommt schon ein bisschen Neid auf.  

Ich hab mich grad durch den ganzen thread gekämpft. Toll, wie du von deinem ganzen Projekt schrittweise erzählst und auch noch alles bildlich fest hältst.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut jetzt richtig gut aus, super gemacht.
Hier ein Link von dem Siebfilter den ich diese Woche gebastelt hab.
Vielleicht ist ja sowas in der Art was für Dich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31679/?q=Siebfilter+eigenbau
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Markus!

Den Thread hab ich mit grossem Interesse gelesen vor paar Tagen aber da steht auch nicht drin was das für ein Sieb ist... ob Kunststoff oder Metall oder welche Maschenweite??? Ausserdem wird dann doch etwas kritik geübt. Aber ich stelle diese spezielle Frage nochmal im Technikbereich um hier mehrere Antworten zu erhalten. Hier ließt ja nicht jeder.

@ Sonja: Ich habe aufgehört die Arbeitsstunden zu zählen, auch die Tage... ich zähle mittlerweile auch keine Wochen sondern eher Monate. Das macht echt richtig viel Arbeit.
Der Thread ist ein wunderschönes Baubuch, den muss ich mir wenn ich fertig bin abspeichern. Auch enthält der Thread ganz gravierende Meinungsänderungen... war ich Anfangs total gegen einen Ufergraben und behauptete ich habe keinen Platz so ist nun ein stattlicher Ufergraben vorhanden usw.

Ich werd weiter berichten und damit bin ich schon bei der heutigen Fotodokumentation.

Heute bekam ich wieder ein paar Pflanzen:

 


Fast alle der Pflanzen kamen in den Ufergraben. Der Ufergraben war heut morgen beinahe komplett überschwemmt, ich habe alle Wurzeln entfernt und Pflanzen teilweise wieder rausgezogen (das geht weil das ist inzwischen so eine brutal sumpfige Pampe). Dann 4 Schubkarren gesiebten Mutterboden reingekippt und zwei "Hügel" und dazwischen eine Wasserstelle modelliert.

Nach der Bepflanzung und Dekoration mit Wurzeln und Steinen war das das Ergebnis:

 
 


In meinem Mörtelwannenfilter gehts übrigens zu wie im Ameisenhaufen, da wurlts nur so vor lauter kleinen braunen Tierchen, keine 2mm groß. Was das nur ist??

 



Ansonsten war heut einiger Libellenbesuch hier, auch eine Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen zwei grossen __ Libellen wurde am Teich ausgetragen...


 

 

 


Das wars für heute, ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## mcreal (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

da ich gerade nochmal deinen ganzen Thread durch gelesen habe,nochmal folgende Frage dazu:

In den Pflanzenzonen hast Du ja soweit alles mit Sand als Substrat aufgefüllt.
Was machst Du bzw. hast Du mit deinem Teichgrund in der Tiefzone gemacht?
Ebenfalls eine dünne Sandschicht oder die nackte Folie gelassen?

Ich rätsel da aktuell  wie ich das bei mir gestalte.(Teichgrund /Tiefzone)
Hierfür gibt es soviel viele versch.Meinungen darüber.
Der eine sagt,ne dünne Schicht feines Kies,der andere Sand oder eben nur die blanke Folie.

Für Kies oder Sand in der Tiefzone,spricht wohl,dass man damit besser bis auf den Grund sehen kann und damit auch besser die Fische sieht.
Dafür wühlen die Fischlein dann aber eventuell den Sandboden stark auf.
In dieser Hinsicht wäre dann wohl wieder der Kies besser.Hier setzen sich aber wohl wieder die Algen stärker fest.

VG
Mike


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Mike!

Ich habe nichts in die Tiefzone eingefüllt - da sammelt sich von ganz alleine Schlamm auch ohne "Startpackung".

Der Gedanke die Fische zu sehen wenn man hellen Kies oder Sand einfüllt gilt auch nur ein paar Wochen lang bis Algen und Schmodder den hellen Untergrund dunkel färben.


Durch das Einbringen von feinem Sand in den Teich der sich dann im Wasser verteilt und innerhalb von 2 Tagen absinkt sieht man bei mir übrigens kaum mehr schwarze Folie... alles sieht schon sehr gut aus obwohl das Wasser noch keine 4 Wochen drin ist. Im Beitrag 179 das 2. Bild zeigt was ich meine.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
hey, dass sieht doch schon richtig schick aus 

Mit meinem Ufergraben werde ich auch noch Kämpfen müssen....


----------



## mcreal (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Das Bild ist mir vorhin schon,als ich deinen Beitrag nochmal komplett angesehen habe,besonders ins Auge gefallen.Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus.
Aber das der Sand oder auch Kies,sowieso nicht allzu lange "hell" bleibt,stimmt natürlich auch wieder.
Wobei die Fischlein wohl auch gern etwas im Kies rum gründeln.

Was hast Du eigentlich an Sand genommen,selber angemischt oder diesen Spielsand/Bausand gekauft?

VG
Mike


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Wobei die Fischlein wohl auch gern etwas im Kies rum gründeln.


It's a matter of size...
Den großen Kies werden sie vielleicht mal 'anlutschen'... nur kleinere Körnungen werden sie gründeln... und je nach Gegebenheit kullert dann halt auch mal was beim ausspucken runter.


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,



> Was brauch ich da für Trennplatten? Und was nimmt man als Sieb?


 
 

für die trennplatten kannst du plexiglas oder bastelglas nehmen. die linke seite sollte höher sein wie die rechte ==> gefälle, darauf kommt dann das sieb. 

für den siebrahmen eignen sich pvc-profile recht gut und sind ned so teuer. zum tt bringe ich dir was mit: v2a ca. 0,5 mm und kunststoff ca. 0.2 mm maschenweite - dann kannst ja 2 siebe zum wechseln bauen


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

@mcreal
Ich habe den Sand genommen den ich als Aushub hatte. Überraschenderweise kam in einer Tiefe von ca. 60cm nach dem Kies gelber Sand. Den hab ich als Substrat verwendet und jetzt aktuell habe ich noch 4 Kisten 60x40x30 voll davon hier. Es geht also recht gut aus.

Eigendlich wollte ich den Sand mit Lehm mischen aber ich bekam auf einfachen Weg keinen Lehm.

@mitch
Das ist ja absolut prima!!


----------



## Kermand (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

tolles Teichprojekt - Hut ab!
Ich bin auch gerade am Ausheben und kämpfe mit schwerem Lehmboden und vielen Steinen!

Ich verfolge Deinen Thread mit großen Interesse - weiter so! 

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## pyro (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke Kerstin!

Ich bin nach dem Mutterboden auf Kies und anschließend auf Sand wie im Spielkasten gestoßen der ließ sich "schneiden" mit der Kelle wie Dönerfleisch vom Spieß. Bei Lehm und Steinen hätt ich einen Bagger kommen lassen - definitiv.


Langsam sollte ich mal meine Glaskugel beiseite stellen... neben den aktuellen offenen Dingen wie Ufergestaltung-Randabschluss, Filter und Steg sehe ich in Gedanken schon wieder eine weitere Baustelle. Einen zweiten Ufergraben - diesmal allerdings mit Torf und __ Moos + fleischfressenden Pflanzen und zwar genau in dieser Ecke da im Bild.

 


Aber bis 2013 werde ich schon fertig sein.... :beten


----------



## margarethe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen
gut dass wir alle etwas in uns haben das uns antreibt,sonst wäre so manches Projekt nicht entstanden.Ich kann dir nur meine Glückwünsche übermitteln,echt super,echt geil,wie du das durchziehst,Beharlichkeit wärt am längsten.So nun meine bedenken, der gesiebte Mutterboden,die Randabschlüsse(Teichfolien ende),was passiert bei starkem Regen, genau, die Folie wird unterspühlt,Erde im Teich und du wirst die Fadenalgen nicht mehr los.Ich würde den Mutterboden gegen Substrat tauschen.Den Uferrand,wie bei Markus bebildert,mit schweren Steinen befestigen und die Folie mindestens 15 bis 20 cm tief eingraben.All das ist mir schon passiert und wenn du mal Kois einsetzt und die dann mal irgend wann mal einige H.Eus wert sind,wird es teuer.Teichbau ist wie Hausbau, beim nächstenmal wird alles..............! mfg. Der Waldschrat


----------



## pyro (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



margarethe schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> gut dass wir alle etwas in uns haben das uns antreibt,sonst wäre so manches Projekt nicht entstanden.Ich kann dir nur meine Glückwünsche übermitteln,echt super,echt geil,wie du das durchziehst,Beharlichkeit wärt am längsten.So nun meine bedenken, der gesiebte Mutterboden,die Randabschlüsse(Teichfolien ende),was passiert bei starkem Regen, genau, die Folie wird unterspühlt,Erde im Teich und du wirst die Fadenalgen nicht mehr los.Ich würde den Mutterboden gegen Substrat tauschen.Den Uferrand,wie bei Markus bebildert,mit schweren Steinen befestigen und die Folie mindestens 15 bis 20 cm tief eingraben.All das ist mir schon passiert und wenn du mal Kois einsetzt und die dann mal irgend wann mal einige H.Eus wert sind,wird es teuer.Teichbau ist wie Hausbau, beim nächstenmal wird alles..............! mfg. Der Waldschrat




Hallo Waldschrat!

Danke fürs Lob aber die Kritik verstehe ich nicht ganz. Bezüglich Randgestaltung mache ich mir derzeit so meine Gedanken und bin noch bei keiner Lösung angekommen. Ich bin zwischen Pflastern, Porphyrplatten betonieren und ???. Auf jeden Fall bleibts nicht so wie es ist und ich achte drauf das es kein Wasser von aussen in den Teich spült.

Sicherlich erhält der Ufergraben einen Auslauf der tiefer als der Ufergraben selbst ist um bei starkem Regen zu vermeiden das Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich gelangt. Der Teich erhält auch einen Überlauf der idealerweise knapp unter Ufergrabenscheitel ist damit nicht alles Wasser über den Ufergraben und dessen Überlauf rausläuft.

Der Mutterboden ist ausnahmslos nur im Ufergraben und das sollte so korrekt sein wurde mir zahlreich bestätigt hier im Forum.

Bei der Pflasterlösung wird die Folie wohl am Pflaster abgeschnitten oder umgeschlagen, bei der Beton + Porphyrlösung wird die Folie einbetoniert denk ich jetzt mal. Eingraben will ich eigendlich nichts und an Kois denke ich auch nicht - zumindest momentan 

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## pyro (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute war Motocrossrennen - keine Zeit für den Teich aber die Bilder von gestern sind noch nicht online...


Die erste Schwertlilienblüte:

 

Da entsteht Uferwall Nr. 2:

 


Und ich bin 4 Wochen nach Teichbefüllung sehr zufrieden mit meinem Wasser nachdem es vor 14 Tagen doch ganz anders ausgesehen hat. Ich würd sagen Sichtweite über 1 Meter - würde am Boden Kies liegen könnt ich evtl. sagen Sicht bis auf den Boden.

 


Nachteil... bei so viel klarem Wasser sieht man die Falten doch noch recht genau und auch die Bachlaufpumpe ist sichtbar solange die Seerose nur ein paar Blätter hat. Damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## mcreal (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das sieht doch Pflanzentechnisch schon richtig gut aus.



pyro schrieb:


> Nachteil... bei so viel klarem Wasser sieht man die Falten doch noch recht genau und auch die Bachlaufpumpe ist sichtbar solange die Seerose nur ein paar Blätter hat. Damit kann ich aber leben.



Damit könnte ich auch leben.Besser als "umgedreht".

Du hattest doch deine Ufermatten auch "eingesandet",wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
"Wäscht" sich der Sand wieder so schnell raus?Weil auf der linken Seite,sehen die Ufermatten schon wieder "normal" grün aus.
Hattest Du darauf irgendeine Saat aufgebracht?

VG
Mike(der am WE hoffentlich auch  Wasser im Teich hat)


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Nachteil... bei so viel klarem Wasser sieht man die Falten doch noch


Hallo Jürgen,
ich seh schon... nicht nur ich habe mit Falten, auf Grund der Form, zu Kämpfen.

Was ist denn mit dieser größeren, rechts hinter der Seerose?
Die sticht mehr ins Auge als der Schlauch für den Bachlauf.


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> das sieht doch Pflanzentechnisch schon richtig gut aus.
> 
> ...




Ne, da ist noch viiiiiieeeeel Platz für Pflanzen. Ich hab im Hintergrund noch 2m Breite ohne Pflanze, links ist noch gar nix, vorn hab ich noch 2m und rechts ist auch noch gut 1m Flachwasserzone ohne Bepflanzung, Ufergraben ist erst halb voll und im erhöhten Wasserfallbecken muss auch noch was rein.


Ich habe lediglich die Ufermatte am Uferwall eingesandet - die Ufermatte am Teichrand nicht. Die enthält nur etwas Sand vom Substrat einfüllen bzw. als Unterlage der Steine. Ich habe keine Ufermattensaat und extra deswegen bei NG bestellen ist etwas dumm.


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich seh schon... nicht nur ich habe mit Falten, auf Grund der Form, zu Kämpfen.
> 
> Was ist denn mit dieser größeren, rechts hinter der Seerose?
> Die sticht mehr ins Auge als der Schlauch für den Bachlauf.




Naja, realistisch betrachtet gehts nicht ohne Falten und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis schon zufrieden. Im hinteren Bereich hab ich halt zwei grosse Falten - einmal die von Dir angesprochene und dann noch dort wo die Zaunsäule bzw. das Spiegelbild der Säule ist.

Wenn die Seerosen gut wachsen nächstes Jahr sieht man das nicht mehr - so mein Plan.

Ausserdem denke ich fällt das nur mir bzw. einem geschulten Auge auf. Viele bisherige Teichbesucher sagten gar nix zu den Falten.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Wenn die Seerosen gut wachsen nächstes Jahr sieht man das nicht mehr - so mein Plan.


Guter Plan ... ob er aufgeht? 


> Ausserdem denke ich fällt das nur mir bzw. einem geschulten Auge auf. Viele bisherige Teichbesucher sagten gar nix zu den Falten.


Du darfst nicht vergessen... es geht nichts über ehrliche und kritische Besucher.
"Schönreden" oder "nicht kritisieren" kann jeder...
Auf die, die sich dann trauen zu sagen "Schau mal... das sieht aber doof aus".. auf die kommt es an..


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Guter Plan ... ob er aufgeht?
> 
> Du darfst nicht vergessen... es geht nichts über ehrliche und kritische Besucher.
> "Schönreden" oder "nicht kritisieren" kann jeder...
> Auf die, die sich dann trauen zu sagen "Schau mal... das sieht aber doof aus".. auf die kommt es an..




1. Ich hoffe es die Seerose wächst normal schon schnell und bringt viel größere Blätter.


2. Das wird dann wohl mitch machen wenn er mich in 14 Tagen besucht. Ich weis noch gar nicht ob ich bis dahin fertig werden.... :beten


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl mitch machen wenn er mich in 14 Tagen besucht. Ich weis noch gar nicht ob ich bis dahin fertig werden.... :beten


Na dann zieh Dich mal warm an


----------



## margarethe (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,
haben wir auch falten, bleiben wir die alten.
kein gelände, berg oder tal,kommt ohne ein markel aus.
mfg.der waldschrat


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Na dann zieh Dich mal warm an



Bei den Temperaturen auch noch warm anziehn???? Ne 


Gestern und heut ging wieder ein wenig am Teich...

Ein zweiter Uferwall wurde gemauert für einen zweiten Ufergraben.

 


Bei dem Ufergraben handelt es sich aber um ein närstoffarmes Moorbeet - dementsprechend ist der Graben mit wenig zersetzem Hochmoortorf gefüllt.

 


Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar __ Moorpflanzen und 2-3 __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen dafür.


Inzwischen blüht auch die gelbe __ Iris:

 


Will jemand eine __ Seekanne - ich hab den Wunsch geäußert das ich gern ne gelbe Seerose will... das Ding ist nun bei mir eingetrudelt und das will ich nicht wirklich...


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen,

na mal sehen wie übernächstes wochenende das wetter wird  

so kalt kanns ja nimmer werden 

also wegen dem tt mußt du ned fertig werden  mit dem teich

schaut doch schon alles recht ordentlich aus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut alles schon recht gut aus
Hast Du gut hingebracht.


> Ein zweiter Uferwall wurde gemauert für einen zweiten Ufergraben.


ob das schon Dein letzter Ufergraben war?
Ich hab meinen auch immer wieder vergrößert, nur jetzt kann ich nicht mehr aus.
Obwohl mal den Nachbarn fragen, ob der etwas Grund verkauft 
LG Markus


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin.

Die ungewünschte "Seerose" ist keine __ Seekanne, sondern m.M.n. eine Teichrose.
Die kann eigentlich recht schön aussehen. Um welche genaue Art es sich handelt, wird man Dir evtl. bei der Pflanzenbestimmung sagen können.

Ich würde sie an Deiner Stelle behalten, wenn  im Teich dafür genügend Platz ist...


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Markus, das war der letzte Ufergraben... ich hab keine Idee mehr wohin ich sonst noch einen bauen soll. Ausserdem muss ich jetzt mit dem Thema Randgestaltung, Steg und Mörtelwannenfilter endlich in die Gänge kommen.
Diese 3 Themen schieb ich seit Tagen vor mir her.

Gestern habe ich zunächst am Teichauslauf gearbeitet. Der Überlauf vom Teich bei Starkregen ist nun ca. 1-2 cm unter der Uferwallhöhe. Ins grübeln komme ich bei dem Gedanken wie hoch der Überlauf vom Ufergraben sein sollte...
Unterhalb des Uferwalls ist klar damit kein närstoffhaltiges Wasser in den Teich läuft aber soll ich den Ufergrabenüberlauf höher, gleich hoch oder niedriger als als den Teichüberlauf machen?

Als kleine Randbemerkung muss ich erwähnen das der Ufergrabenüberlauf auf jeden Fall endlich ist da das Gartengrundstück nach leichtem gefälle wieder ansteigt. Der aktuelle Teichüberlauf geht raus zur Wiese da können unendlich viele Liter Wasser problemlos ablaufen.


@ Annett: Ich stell mal ein Foto rein in den Pflanzenteil... ich ging von einer __ Seekanne aus und die würde mir in meinem Teich zu stark wuchern.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich zunächst am Teichauslauf gearbeitet. Der Überlauf vom Teich bei Starkregen ist nun ca. 1-2 cm unter der Uferwallhöhe. Ins grübeln komme ich bei dem Gedanken wie hoch der Überlauf vom Ufergraben sein sollte...
> Unterhalb des Uferwalls ist klar damit kein närstoffhaltiges Wasser in den Teich läuft aber soll ich den Ufergrabenüberlauf höher, gleich hoch oder niedriger als als den Teichüberlauf machen?


Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe ihn bei mir ein kleines bisschen niedriger gemacht, als den vom Teich.

Evt. ginge auch gleichhoch... aber höher, wie im Teich würde ich ihn nicht machen, weil sonst das Wasser durch die Matten doch in den Teich wandert.


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen.

Auf jeden Fall etwas niedriger als den Überlauf vom Teich! Sonst ziehen dir die Matten bei ungleich hohem Wasserstand (Starkregenereignis) evtl. Ufergrabenwasser in den Teich.


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich habe ihn bei mir ein kleines bisschen niedriger gemacht, als den vom Teich.
> 
> Evt. ginge auch gleichhoch... aber höher, wie im Teich würde ich ihn nicht machen, weil sonst das Wasser durch die Matten doch in den Teich wandert.



... Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich? Geht das denn unter normalen Umständen?

Das ist noch nur möglich wenn ich im Teich ein Leck hätte, wenn das Wasser im Teich schneller verdunstet als im Ufergraben, wenn es über dem Ufergraben mehr regnet als überm Teich oder wenn ich den Ufergraben befüllen würde.

Das Leck will ich nicht hoffen - die anderen Möglichkeiten sind unwahrscheinlich...


Nach der normalen Arbeit gings heut erst mal in den Baumarkt - noch ein paar Dinge besorgen. Dann gings an den Überlauf und an die Randgestaltung seitlich.
Ich habe nun den Überlauf des Ufergrabens dennoch ganz leicht unterhalb des Teichauslaufs gemacht.


Hier die heutigen Fotos...


Mein Pflanzen- wareneingang und -aufzuchtstation:

 


Mein Moorbeet mit den ersten Pflanzen - einem Farn, einer winterharten Freilandorchidee und ganz normalen Blaubeeren aus dem Wald. Die Blaubeeren hatte ich in meinem alten Moorbeet auch - die wuchsen prächtig und die Ernte reichte zuletzt sogar für einen Kuchen.

 


Nachdem ich hier fertig war passierte etwas gaaanz ungewöhnliches und seltenes... Regen?!??!

 


Da es nur knapp 10 Minuten regnete und nicht mal der Staub richtig feucht wurde gings nach kurzer Pause weiter am Ufergrabenüberlauf.
Kurz vor 21 Uhr war ich fertig damit... ich glaub das Ergebnis ist ganz gut geworden. Morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal begutachten aber ich denke das kann man so lassen.

 
 


Bezüglich der Randgestaltung vorn am Rasen zerbreche ich mir gerade den Kopf...

Porphyrplatten betonieren oder Pflastersteine setzen????


Was hättet Ihr denn für Vorschläge für den Randabschluss an der Teichvorderseite zum Rasen hin? Ich bin für jeden Rat und Tip seeehr dankbar.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> ... Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich? Geht das denn unter normalen Umständen?
> 
> Das ist noch nur möglich wenn ich im Teich ein Leck hätte, wenn das Wasser im Teich schneller verdunstet als im Ufergraben, wenn es über dem Ufergraben mehr regnet als überm Teich oder wenn ich den Ufergraben befüllen würde.
> 
> Das Leck will ich nicht hoffen - die anderen Möglichkeiten sind unwahrscheinlich...


Hallo Jürgen,
unmöglich sind auch Pferde vor der Apotheke... mehr muss ich glaub ich nicht schreiben 

Annett hat es schon beschrieben... 
Beide Wasserstände sind (sei es aus Verdunstung, Regenfall, wasauchimmer) sehr dich beieeinander....
Nun gibt es (aus weiterem dummen Zufall) einen größeren Wassereintrag im Ufergraben und der Stand ist höher als im Teich....
Das 'überflüssige' Wasser wird unweigerlich in den Teich fliessen...da er gesättigt ist und der Wasserstand im Teich niedriger ist.


----------



## pyro (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Annett schrieb:


> (Starkregenereignis) .





Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> unmöglich sind auch Pferde vor der Apotheke... mehr muss ich glaub ich nicht schreiben
> .



Das Schicksal meint es schlecht mit mir... 

Nachdem jetzt die letzten Tage Dünger in den Teich kam vom Bauern sitze ich gerade eben wieder trocken vorm PC.

Zwischen 22 und 22.45 Uhr war bei uns ein sehr sehr heftiges Unwetter mit ca. 50 Liter Regen je QM.....

Die Fallrohre der Regenrinne schafften das Wasser nicht mehr weg, es ging über und hunderte Liter Wasser sind aus der Dachrinne heruntergeloffen... im Garten stand knöcheltief das Wasser, ich karrte Bretter, Steine und alles greifbare ran um die Teichfolie aufzustellen... die Regenwasserversitzgrube war binnen Minuten voll - mein Abflussrohr zur Wiese raus leistete volle Arbeit - die Dränagegrube war überlastet sodass das Erdreich weggeschmemmt wurde.

Morgen hab ich viel zu tun und ob weiteres närstoffhaltiges Wasser in den Teich kam kann ich nicht garantieren... Der Teichablauf funktioniert jedenfalls - den Ablauf vom Ufergraben muss ich doch noch tiefer setzen oder breiter machen damit hier mehr rauslaufen kann, der Wasserstand war teilweise bis Ufermatte ... dann auch noch ein weiteres Dränagerohr für den Garten...

Hier ein paar Fotos als die Lage etwas besser war...

Die Dachrinne die überläuft weil das Fallrohr die Wassermassen nicht schafft...
 


Zur Info... links ist der Teich...:shock

 

bzw. hier rechts und im Vordergrund der Ufergraben


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi jürgen,

 ups - das scheint ja grad nochmal gut gegangen zu sein. 



> dann auch noch ein weiteres Dränagerohr für den Garten...


 ja das wäre wohl ned schlecht.


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Also weder ich noch meine Mum können uns daran erinnern das es jemals so stark geregnet hätte das das Wasser aus der Dachrinne geloffen ist... 

Etwas Wasser könnte schon von aussen oder vom Ufergraben in den Teich rein sein. Gut das ich die überschüssige Folie aufgerollt hatte das sorgte anfangs schon für ne kleine Barriere und ich musste nur Steine und Bretter drunterlegen um die Folie aufzustellen.


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

puh,da hat es ja bei Euch aber richtig gehaust und geschüttet.
Da kam dein 1.Hilfe Einsatz aber gerade noch rechtzeitig,wenn man diese Bilder sieht.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
na, da hat es Dich ja richtig fies erwischt.

Die Ansammlung von Wasser UM den Teich zeigt aber auch, dass da auch ne Kleinigkeit nicht stimmt. 

Habt ihr versehentlich mal, früher oder beim Teichbau, lehmhaltige Erde in den Randbereich gebracht?
Oder war der Boden wirklich so ausgetrocknet, dass der das Wasser nicht verarbeiten konnte?

Ich hab es hier leider schon viel zu lange trocken (schlecht für den Garten, gut für den Teichbau  )... aber solche Pfützen habe ich in all den Jahren noch nie... egal ob Dauerregen oder Wolkenbruch.


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy das ist schon normal... Wasser fließt von oben nach unten... ich hab erstens ein Hanghaus und zweitens unten im Garten ein ganz leichtes Gefälle vom Haus weg.

Das Wasser lief von der Dachrinne runter auf den Weg ums Haus und dann ungehindert über den Rasen am Teich vorbei bis zu einer Mulde neben dem Teich und dort sammelte sich alles und versickerte Gott sei Dank. Wäre der Starkregen weiter gegangen hätte ich Hochwasser im Garten gehabt und das Wasser wäre in den Teich bzw. der Ufergrabenüberlauf hätte auch nicht mehr funktioniert.

Das Wasser knöcheltief im Garten steht kommt öfter vor, so 1-2x im Jahr... ich stell mal ein altes Bild rein...  das Wasser hier stammt aber aus der Versitzgrube die nach 7000 Litern Regen einfach voll ist und überläuft - um diesen Fall zu verhindern habe ich ein KG100 Rohr in die Wiese raus gebuddelt... heute lief das Wasser aber aus der Dachrinne raus + die Versitzgrube war auch voll und ich hätte noch viel mehr Wasser im Garten gehabt wenn nicht das Rohr in die Wiese raus gehn würde denn die Grube lief nicht über.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Aaaaah ich erinnere mich an die Bilder mit dem Pumpenschwengel...

Ungünstig ist es trotzdem


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy, damit muss ich leider leben... das sind so meine Probleme die ich beim Teichbau berücksichtigen muss. Es wäre ja zu schön wenn alles reibungslos geht. 

Der gestrige Tag zeigte mir das man aber nicht alles planen und berücksichtigen kann. Das Wasser aus der Dachrinne rausläuft da wär ich im Traum nicht drauf gekommen. Ich muss also meinen vorderen Randabschluss hoch ziehen... also die Pflastersteine oder die Porphyrplatten ungefähr auf der gleichen Höhe wie die Terrasse verlegen und dann mit Erde etwas auffüllen aber nicht zu viel sonst läuft mir das Wasser in einen Abstellraum und in den Wintergarten... da ist mal wieder Maßarbeit oder etwas Glück gefragt.


Gut, heute erst mal die Lage betrachten nach dem actionreichen Abend gestern...

Das Wasser lief aus der Dachrinne ins Beet und von da in den Weg...

 

... um die Ecke zur Treppe runter in den Garten...

 

... und dann über den Rasen in Richtung Teich.

 


Also erst mal das alles wieder sauber machen sogut es ging und dann gabs nach dem unfreiwilligen Test auch noch was am Ufergrabenüberlauf + Teichüberlauf zu ändern... jetzt sollte es passen.

 

 


Nachdem das fertig war ging es gegen 16 Uhr zu einem Termin mit jemandem aus einem anderen Forum von der GFP (Gesellschaft für Freischfressende Pflanzen) der rein zufällig nicht weig entfernt wohnt...

Ich hab ja ne Vorliebe für Fleischis und mein Moorbeet sah ja noch recht leer aus. Das hat sich nun geändert und ich bin darüber gaaaaanz stolz !!!!!  :freu

Eigenlob stinkt aber mir gefällt das Moorbeet jetzt erstklassig....

 
 
 

Für die, die es interessiert - folgende Pflanzen habe ich:
- S. flava `red` Thomas Carow
- S. flava var. cuprea, F10`Copper Top` Mike King
- S. oreophila, heavily veined Mike King
- S. x`Juthatip Soper` [(S. leucophylla x purpurea) x leucophylla `pink`]
- Dionaea muscipula
- Drosera intermedia
- Drosera rotundifolia
- Drosera filiformis
- verschiedene Moose




Da Ihr gern Bilder guckt hier noch eine Zugabe:


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
bzgl. Pflanzen sieht es ja schon recht bunt und gut aus.

bzgl. Wasserablauf.

Spontan würdemir nur noch einfallen, dass Du Drainagerohre in den Untergrund legst, damit das Wasser so schnell wie möglich abläuft. (falls Du nochmal umarbeitest)


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Andy!

Pflanzen kommen schon noch einige mehr... der Teich ist noch recht kahl, ich hab noch ein paar Meter Ufer ohne eine einzige Pflanze...

Zum Wasserablauf hab ich Dir eine Skizze gemacht - das Bild ist alt aber ich hab kein aktuelleres wo man das ganze besser sieht.

Dort wo die Palette mit dem ausgestochenen Rasen steht ist die tiefste Stelle des Gartens. Dort stand gestern ca. 10cm hoch Wasser. Das Dränagerohr müsste ich vom Teichauslauf beginnend unter dieser tiefsten Stelle führen und von da unter die Gartenmauer durch raus zur Wiese. Das ist wohl auf einen Nachmittag passiert und wird noch gemacht.

 

Die Themen Steg und Randabschluss sind aber jetzt derzeit wichtiger und hierzu auch mal eine Skizze...

Würdet Ihr mir zu Methode 1 oder Methode 2 raten? Das rote sollte bei Porphyrplatten Beton darstellen, bei Pflastersteinen Beton/Split.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hi jürgen,

#1 - stabil, aber keine möglichkeit mal später unter die folie zu kommen

ich würde #2 machen, falls du mal unter die folie guggn musst


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mitch, warum sollte ich unter die Folie gucken müssen??


Was mich an 2 etwas stört sind 2 Dinge:

- Falten in der Folie, der Abschluss wird also an mindestens 2 Stellen mit grossen Falten recht unschön.
- Folie muss ich recht kurz abschneiden - falls sich doch was setzt hab ich nix mehr über.


Vom betonieren her wäre 2 sehr gut weil da brauch ich eigendlich gar nicht betonieren... Platten/Pflaster in Kies/Split/Sand reinlegen und fertig.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

z.B. falls mal ein loch in der folie sein sollte - kommt aber ned oft vor 

also mach #1 - ja mit den falten ist es so dann einfacher


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich hoffe das ich niemals ein Loch suchen muss...

Ich weis nicht ob ich die Woche überhaupt dazu komme dann können wir uns am Freitag ja vor Ort darüber unterhalten.

Das mit Möbelhaus vorm Herby wird wohl nix da ich Freitag nachmittag evtl. auf den Kurzen von meiner Schwester aufpassen muss. Aber wir telefonieren Donnerstag wie besprochen.


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo.

Als hätte ich es geahnt... :shock Da hast Du ja echt nochmal Glück gehabt!
Wenn ich die Bilder von der überschwemmten Teichumgebung so sehe, weiß ich wieder warum unser Teich "etwas" aus der Umgebung herausgebaut wurde (3 - 15 cm - je nachdem welche Seite...) und generell leicht erhöht liegt. 
Auch wir hatten während der Bauphase 1-2 heftige Wolkenbrüche, sodass wir uns schon im Vorfeld diesbezüglich Gedanken machen mußten.

In diesem Spätwinter stand nach der Schneeschmelze tagelang der Hof teilweise unter Wasser (extrem hoher Grundwasserstand). Aber in den Teich lief da noch lange nichts.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja, ich werde vorn auch etwas höher gehen und noch ein zweites Dränagerohr verlegen... sicher ist sicher.


Hat ausser Mitch keiner eine Meinung zu meiner oben gestellten Randabschlussfrage? Ob Möglichkeit 1 oder 2 und ne kleine Begründung warum??? Wäre da sehr dankbar weil ich bin sehr hin und her gerissen.


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi.

Wie gut hält denn eine einbetonierte Folie in diesem Beton? 
Und zieht dieser Beton an dieser Stelle kein Wasser -> Frost -> Frostsprengung? 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, traue ich dem Ganzen nicht über den Weg und würde herkömmlich (Skizze 1) bauen. So ist auch unser Teichrand. Man muss sich nur zeitig genug Gedanken um die Falten am Rand machen... dort liegt auch bei unserem Teich die Folie nicht soooo optimal. :?


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus 

Auch ich habe nach Methode #1 verlegt ....

Eine Möglichkeit die Folie zu "verkleinern" wäre sie mit "Innotec Adheseal" zusammen zu kleben und dann nochmals am "Randstein" anzukleben


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Also bei Skizze 1 würde ich auch davon ausgehen, das sich der Beton mit Wasser (zumindest in der Oberfläche) besaugen kann.
Sprengen nicht unbedingt bei Frost, aber auf Dauer würde er vielleicht 'ermüden'.

Wie groß ist denn das Stück, wo da betoniert wird?
Sol doch für den Steg ein Standsockel sein, oder? oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Sorry ... Methode #2 ... 

Danke Andreas ... man sollte lesen


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Sorry ... Methode #2 ...
> 
> Danke Andreas ... man sollte lesen



Also doch richtig interpretiert....hab's zwar wieder gelöscht, weil ich mir nach deinem Posting nicht sicher war was ihr nun meint....aber egal...


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich glaube Ihr bringt Methode/Lösung 1 und Methode/Lösung 2 durcheinander... hier nochmal eine genaue Beschriftung mit der Bitte nochmal drüber zu schaun @ Annett, Helmut und Andy.

 


Kein Standsockel für den Steg... es geht um den Randabschluss vorn am Teich - quasi dort wo vorgestern das Wasser stand. Das ganze soll ca. 5m lang und 0,5m breit werden. Ich hab gerade im dunkeln noch Bilder gemacht damit Ihr wisst was ich meine...

 
 
 


Bei Lösung 1 - zwischen Wasserspiegel und eingemauerter Folie wären je nach Teichwasserstand mindestens 4 cm Höhenunterschied. Ich weis nicht aber ich denke da zieht es mir nicht so mächtig viel Wasser in den Beton rein... oder doch??


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Du hast recht... 





Annett schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, traue ich dem Ganzen nicht über den Weg und würde herkömmlich (Skizze 1)_*EDIT: Skizze 2 natürlich  *_bauen. So ist auch unser Teichrand. Man muss sich nur zeitig genug Gedanken um die Falten am Rand machen... dort liegt auch bei unserem Teich die Folie nicht soooo optimal. :?


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo jürgen

noch eine möglichkeit

  

mach das fundament für die platten etwas dicker, lege die platten oben drauf, befestige die folie am fundament mit einem streifen  pvc, pe oder was du grade da hast

von den falten sollte dann nix mehr zu sehen sein wenn die platten oben etwas in den teich ragen


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

An sowas ähnliches habe ich auch gerade gedacht mitch... allerdings ohne die Folie zu befestigen, einfach die Platten 3-4 cm überstehen lassen.

Wie dick würdet Ihr das Betonfundament machen? Reichen 5cm wenn ich unter das Fundament noch ca. 5cm Kies gebe?


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

solange kein panzer rüberfahrt sollten die 5cm reichen, 

ned vergessen - eisen - am besten eine estrichmatte in streifen zwicken und mit in den beton geben


----------



## pyro (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Was ist eine Estrichmatte??

Aber guter Tip, Eisen muss ich mir noch kaufen da ich fast nichts mehr hier habe.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
Ich hab ja auch so eine Stelle am Ufergraben wo ich die Folie so abschliessen muss.
Ich will da später einmal Porphyrplatten verlegen und ich mache es so wie auf Skizze 2.
Vllt. klebe bzw. punkte ich die  Folie ab und zu an die Porphyrplatten an.


> Was ist eine Estrichmatte??


Eine Estrichmatte wird unter den Estrich gelegt auf denen dann die Rohre für die Fussboden
heizung geklipst wird. Ist eigentlich ähnlich wie eine normale Armierungsmatte ist nur
schwächeres Eisen und hat meist einen Gitterabstand von 10 cm.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Am TT haben sich mehrere ein Foto der aktuellen Gesamtansicht bzw. größere Ansichten meiner Gartenteichbaustelle gewünscht... 

Viel Spass beim betrachten und dann aber bitte auch Kritik zurück.


----------



## danyvet (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gefällt mir gut! Dafür, dass dein Teich erst ein paar Wochen alt ist...
der wird nächstes Jahr richtig toll aussehen!


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Danke für die Bilder 

Schaut richtig gut aus ... und wie Dani schon geschrieben ... nächstes Jahr wenn alles kräftig wächst ... wird ein sehr schöner Teich


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen.

Wir hatten uns zwar nicht über Deinen Teich(bau) unterhalten, aber trotzdem Danke für die Bilder...

Mir persönlich sind es noch viiiiel zu wenig Pflanzen (was optisch aber auch täuschen kann). 
Wenn Du möchtest, könnt ich Dir von einigen Sachen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewöhnliche_Sumpfbinse , Typha minima, die schon mal irgendwo angesprochene rosa Seerose (

 30-50 cm Tiefe), __ Nadelkraut, __ Schwanenblume und evtl. anderes mehr) noch Ableger zusammen stellen und per Post zusenden. Im Vorfeld des TT fehlte mir leider etwas die Zeit dafür, Ableger zu machen. 
Damit wird Dein Teich sicherlich nicht gleich "voll", aber je mehr Vielfalt, desto eher die Chance, für den eigenen Teich die wirklich brauchbaren Pflanzen zu finden.


----------



## pyro (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Annett,

da hast Du schon recht, es geht halt nicht alles sofort - im Baumarkt kann man da viel Geld lassen ehe man was sieht... ich habe hinten am Zaun noch gut 2m Lücke, links wo mein Moorbeet ist und das erhöhte Becken ist noch keine einzigste Pflanze auf gut 5m Ufer, vorne sind noch 2m ohne Bewuchs und rechts hab ich auch noch nen knappen Meter frei... auch im Ufergraben sind noch genug Freiflächen...

 

Ich freue mich sehr über Pflanzen aller Art, das ganze können wir ja per PN besprechen.

Seerosen habe ich derzeit eine weisse Seerose unbekannter Art, eine rote Attraktion und eine gelbe von Thundergirl unbekannter Art. Die weisse steht auf 80cm, die rote auf 75, die gelbe kommt auf 50. Das braune ist der Steg und der schwarze Pfeil ist eine leichte Ströhmung durch den Wassereinlauf. Ich hätte im Bereich des Stegs 50cm Wassertiefe, 30 cm sind es an der Ecke links oben dort wo der Schlauch aus dem Teich herausgeht. Ich weis nicht ob 4 Seerosen zu viel sind... andererseits will ich in die Ecke dort hinten auch Tannenwedel haben und dann sieht es so aus wie auf Deinem Bild....

 


Vermutlich in ca. 14 Tagen schaff ich es zu einer Forenuserin Nähe Donauwörth die auch so manches abzugeben hat dann sieht das ganze hoffentlich auch nicht mehr so kahl aus.


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi pyro,

wenn du dich auf die weite Reise zu mir machen willst, 3-4 große Kübel mit einpackst, kannst du Ableger haben, sodass du anschließend deine Teich mit Grünzeugs zupflastern kannst


----------



## pyro (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Eugen!

Ich weis nicht ob Du mitbekommen hast welches "Auto" ich habe... da passt seeehr viel rein. 

Es wäre dann zwar echt nett auch eine oder zwei Runden mit Dir zu geocatchen (schreibt man das so richtig?) weil beim TT keine Zeit dazu war aber Wer... ist doch ziemlich weit weg, da brauch ich schätzungweise Diesel für ca. 100 Euro.

Ich merks mir mal, da ich schon 2x beruflich in Wer... war ergibt sich vielleicht schneller was als mir lieb ist. Danke fürs Angebot auf jeden Fall!!

Gibt es sonst von Dir Kritik am Teich??

Jürgen


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



> Gibt es sonst von Dir Kritik am Teich??


 

der teich passt  und das grünzeugs wächst ja noch


----------



## danyvet (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

öööhmm.... wäre vielleicht klug gewesen, die Pflanzentauscherei am TT zu machen 

Mit der __ Wasserpest, die du von mir (und mitch?) hast, hast du nächstes Jahr jedenfalls sicher einen schönen Unterwasserrasen  oder spätestens übernächstes Jahr ist dann die Tiefenzone voll damit


----------



## pyro (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

öööhm, Dany das hab ich ja im Pflanzentauschthread versucht durch mehrere Posts... aber wie mir durch mehrere TT-Teilnehmer versichert wurde war diesmal eine sehr sehr reduzierte Tauschbörse am TT. Kann man nix machen - ich hab mich über das was ich bekommen habe SEHR gefreut.

__ Wasserpest habe ich inzwischen genügend und hoffe der gehts gut bei mir. 


Mal schaun ob ich demnächst irgendwo einen kleinen Molch entdecke...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
hab gerade die ganzen neuen Bilder angschaut,
Deine Anlage schaut inzwischen sehr gut aus . 
Wenn jetzt die Pflanzen noch durchstarten, dann hast Du nächstes Jahr ein richtig schönes
kleines Paradies.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gaaanz langsam gehts bei mir weiter...

Ins Moorbeet kamen noch 2 weitere __ fleischfressende Pflanzen, am Teichüberlauf habe ich noch einen Zwergrhododendron gepflanzt und eine Sumpfpflanze. Das Teichwasser wurde nach der Düngerattakte vor wenigen Wochen in den letzten Tagen wieder absolut klar und ich hab wieder nen guten Meter Sichttiefe.

Heute habe ich mich entschieden das Holz für den Steg doch zu streichen... ich habe nämlich ein Holzöl auf Naturbasis im Geschäft gefunden und dachte mir das könnte passen.

Also wurde heut nachmittag gesägt und gestrichen...

 



Gut, und nun ab ins Bad und Bett... um 5 Uhr gehts auf Richtung Österreich nach Leogang rauf auf den Asitz.

Weiterhin bin ich hier im Forum auf etwas interessantes gestoßen... ich dachte bei Teichpumpen immer die Förderhöhe geht von Pumpe bis Auslauf - jetzt lese ich es geht von Wasserspiegel bis Auslauf. 
Ja wo soll man denn dann am besten die Pumpe plazieren??? Aktuell hängt meine einfach so im Teich in einer Tiefe von ca. 50cm. Soll ich die Pumpe auf den Boden (1,4m) setzen? Aber was ist dann mit der Wassertemperatur - die wird dann doch durcheinandergebracht??

Hier mal ein Bild von der Pumpe derzeit:


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,


der beste Platz für die Pumpe ist dort wo am meisten Dreck ist, und der sammelt sich an der tiefsten Stelle ==> bei dir dann -140 cm. 

Wegen der Temperaturvermischung würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, dafür sind unsere Gartenteiche einfach zu klein.


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mitch schrieb:


> Wegen der Temperaturvermischung würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, dafür sind unsere Gartenteiche einfach zu klein.



Ich weiss nicht... da hör ich mir noch mehrere Meinungen dazu an. Der Temperaturunterschied ist doch schon auf Armtiefe spürbar...

Aber jetzt gute Nacht allseits!


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Weiterhin bin ich hier im Forum auf etwas interessantes gestoßen... ich dachte bei Teichpumpen immer die Förderhöhe geht von Pumpe bis Auslauf - jetzt lese ich es geht von Wasserspiegel bis Auslauf.
> Ja wo soll man denn dann am besten die Pumpe plazieren??? Aktuell hängt meine einfach so im Teich in einer Tiefe von ca. 50cm. Soll ich die Pumpe auf den Boden (1,4m) setzen? Aber was ist dann mit der Wassertemperatur - die wird dann doch durcheinandergebracht??


Hallo Jürgen,
sicher kann man die Pumpe auch auf eine "Zwischenhöhe" hängen.
Doch was passiert dann?

Genau.. .sie saugt nämlich mal gar nichts am Bodenbereich ab.
Klar kommt es da auf die Wasser und ggf. Fischbesatz und deren Fischbewegungen an, die ggf. Zeug nach unten befördern.
Aber in die Mitte gehängt, wird Dir sehr viel schneller der Teichgrund vermoddern und Du wirst einen Teich-/Schlammsauger benötigen.

Das (Filter)System lebt davon, dass soviel wie möglich abgestorbenes Material und ggf. Fischexkremente gut abgesaugt werden...
Die muss man dann mit Siebfilter und das ganz Feine mit dem nachgeschalteten Filter ausscheiden bzw. bearbeiten.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
wenn eine Umwälzung per Pumpe Schlamm vermeiden (und damit so etwas wie "Filterung" machen) soll, dann bringt sie das gesamte Teichwasser in Umlauf, und es gibt weniger Temperaturunterschiede. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit, das mit und ohne Fische im Teich beobachten zu dürfen und konnte im Vergleich zu anderen Teichen feststellen, dass mein Teich sich im Sommer stark erwärmt, was aber keine negativen Auswirkungen auf das teichleben hatte. Der positive Effekt des "klaren" Wassers überwiegt einfach de daraus resultierenden Nachteile, die man bei erhöhter Wasertemperatur hat. 
Ich würde daher das etwas andere Temperaturprofil eines gut gefilterten Teiches nicht als Nachteil sehen.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht... da hör ich mir noch mehrere Meinungen dazu an. Der Temperaturunterschied ist doch schon auf Armtiefe spürbar...


Sicher spürst Du das... und die Fische natürlich auch.

Aber zur aktuellen Zeit ist das, meiner Meinung nach, beobachtenswert, da, je nach Temperaturschwankungen, es mitunter Risiken (Erkankungen) gibt, aber nicht zwingend tragisch bzw. muss es nciht zu problmen führen

Das vermischen von Termperaturzonen (wo ja auch immer wieder gerne gestritten wird) ist besonders im Winter ein Thema...
Pumpst Du das wärmere Tiefenwasser durch den Filter und lässt es an der Teichoberfläche wiede reinlaufen, dann kühlt das zwangsläufig ab und wird auf Dauer eine kältere Tiefentemperatur bedeuten.
Deswegen nimmt man ja auch den Skimmer ausser Betrieb, regelt den BA runter und leitet das (wintergefilterte Wasser) unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche wieder ein.


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hallo andreas,

im winter sollte man es wirklich vermeiden das wasser zu vermischen ( +4°C ) - aber im sommer ist das ned so schlimm - meiner meinung nach 

dann haben die tief unter der wasseroberfläche lebenden pflanzen auch ned so kalte füße  und wachsen besser


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mitch schrieb:


> im winter sollte man es wirklich vermeiden das wasser zu vermischen ( +4°C ) - aber im sommer ist das ned so schlimm - meiner meinung nach
> 
> dann haben die tief unter der wasseroberfläche lebenden pflanzen auch ned so kalte füße  und wachsen besser


Ich hab mich zwar primär auf schwimmende Bewohner mit Flossen bezogen, aber genrell hab ich glaub ich nix falsches geschrieben, oder?


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

OK, ich danke Euch... aktuell höre ich recht eindeutig raus das ich die Pumpe auf den Boden setzen soll. Ich brauche dann einen neuen Pumpenschlauch mit ca. 5 Meter Länge. Aktuell habe ich 2,5m und 1" - soll ich bei der doppelten Länge lieber auf 1 1/4 " hochgehen um die Reibungsverluste im Schlauch auszugleichen oder spielt das bei 5m noch keine große Rolle?

Mehr als 1 1/4 " geht nicht weil meine kleine Pumpe (2000l/h) keinen größeren Anschluss vorsieht.


----------



## danyvet (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo pyro,

Warum willst du denn eine pumpe? :shock
Das ding zerhächselt dir doch die viecherl!! Und solange du keine größeren fische hast, brauchst du doch das ganze technikklumpert nicht :shock


----------



## pyro (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Dany, ich will keine Pumpe... ich habe eine Pumpe weil es ist mühsam mein Filterbecken mit Wassereimern zu füllen. Das Wasserplätschern ist schön und beruhigend. Kleine Viecherl überleben die Pumpe und grosse kommen erst gar nicht ins Pumpengehäuse - also nicht aufregen, alles ist gut.


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, die Düngeattake von dem Bauern scheint überstanden zu sein - kann hiermit klare Sicht bis auf den Boden (1,4m) melden!

Allerdings wachsen seit einer Woche etwas komische Algen. Diese Algen wachsen ausschließlich auf dem Sandsubstrat im Flachwasserbereich, sind meist etwas größer als ein 2 Euro Stück, sind anfangs grün und bilden dann Luftblasen. Sind genug Luftblasen gebildet verlieren die Algen den Bodenkontakt, schwimmen auf und lassen sich mit einem Kescher entfernen.

Was ist das? Ist das normal?

 



Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder - der Steg steht leider mangels Freizeit noch immer nicht....


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Am Abend wurde ich heute nochmal richtig fleissig und hab bis zur Dunkelheit gearbeitet...

Was wäre ich ohne Traversen ? 

 

 


Das hier sind die Standfüße vom Steg, der Balkonkasten steht auf den versenkten Terassenplatten im Teich. Die Idee ist von mitch und wurde von mir für gut befunden.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Was wäre ich ohne Traversen ?


Gaaanz einfach... NASS


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

na da geht doch was voran  , das dauert bestimmt nimmer lang und du kannst deinen Mittagsschlaf auf dem steg machen


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Super!! Du wirst sehen, der Steg peppt deinen Teich TOTAAAAAAL auf!! Ich möcht meinen nicht mehr missen. Ohne Steg hätt ich zwar mehr Zeit für andere Dinge, denn dann würd ich nicht den ganzen Tag am Teich verbringen  aber der Teich hätte für mich VIEL VIEL weniger Erholungswert und "Wellnesspotential". Kann mir nicht vorstellen, nur immer am Ufer rumzukrebsen. Da verginge mir die Lust reinzuschauen. Sieht man ja nix (im Vergleich dazu, was man vom Steg aus sieht)


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja so ein Steg hat schon was... allerdings habe ich mich gestern schon gefragt ob der Steg nicht doch eine Nummer zu gross ist für meinen Teich. Ich glaub ich hab zu klein gebaut... 

Ne der Steg ist insgesamt 2,5m lang, wird ca. 2m in den Teich schauen bei einer Breite von 82cm. 

... also ideale Isomattengröße.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,


> Ich glaub ich hab zu klein gebaut...


frag doch den Bauern von nebenan, ob er einen Streifen abtritt 
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nene Markus... es gibt andere Baustellen auch noch am Haus. Der Teich muss langsam fertig werden.


Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange ich den betonierten Standfuß aushärten lassen soll/muss ehe ich das ganze im Teich versende?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
ich würde den Fuß schon jetzt im Teich versenken. Der Beton ist nach einigen Tagen bereits über einige cm durchgehärtet. Eine alkalische Auslaugung verhindert das nicht unbedingt, doch Dein Teich erscheint mir robust genug, bei dem, was Du an Pflanzen und Substrat drin hast, und wie Du das Wasser bewegst.


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich hab meine Betonfüße nur 1 oder 2 Tage aushärten lassen (glaube ich, sicher nicht länger, aber es ist ja schon wieder 2 Jahre her und ich kann mich echt nicht mehr erinnern )


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich komme gerade vom Feuerwerk bei Regen heim... morgen wirds wieder nix mit Teichbau da alle Kabel, Stative usw. geputzt und gereinigt werden müssen. Das geht vor...

Wenn ich am Montag wieder Zeit für den Teich habe reicht die Aushärtezeit des Betons ... sind ja dann ca. 5 Tage gewesen...

Ich freue mich schon auf den Steg!!


----------



## pyro (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute kam der betonierte Balkonkasten + 2 Rohre ins Wasser und der Steg wurde gebaut. Alles passt nur am Ende wurde die Zeit knapp und der Akku leer - morgen wird fertiggebaut.


Wenn ich ganz vorn am Steg stehe und mein Körpergewicht von links nach rechts verlagere wackelt der Steg leicht - das liegt vermutlich daran das ich zwischen Betonfundament und Stegfundament einige Lagen 500er Vlies habe das nachgibt. Somit wäre an dieser Stelle zum Schutz der Teichfolie wohl eine feste Gummimatte doch besser gewesen für einen stabilen Stand.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos im Anhang. Da ich klare Sicht bis auf den 1,4m tiefen Grund habe sieht man das Fundament recht gut.


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

der Steg ist klasse geworden  - wackeln: du sollst ja auch ned auf dem Steg tanzen 

[OT] gib mal etwas Algendünger in den Teich, das Wasser ist ja viel zu klar, man kann ja den Grund sehen [/OT]


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Den Grund zu sehen ist kein Problem... aber man sieht jedes kleinste Fältchen in der Folie und da sich mittlerweile schon ein paar feine Sandablagerungen gebildet haben sieht das inzwischen markanter aus als vor 8 Wochen wo nur frisches Leitungswasser im Teich war.

Aber ich glaube ich bevorzuge dennoch dieses Klare Wasser und die Falten statt grüner Algenbrühe.


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
sieht klasse aus der Steg


pyro schrieb:


> ...Alles passt nur am Ende wurde die Zeit knapp und der Akku leer


neee neee nee  wie kann denn nem Bastler und Schrauber sowas passieren?! 

Kein 2. Akku am Start? Wenn mir sowas passiert und meine 2 Schrauber mich "verlassen" greife ich, wenn es einfach um's fertig machen geht, einfach zur Bohrmaschine und lass die mit Fingerspitzengefühl Schrauben...
Für die paar Bretter hätte das sicher auchgeklappt.


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich habe leider keinen 2. Akku... mit meiner elektronischen Bohrmaschine hätte ich den Rest schon noch fertig machen können aber dann war das Zeitproblem da. Leider hat es nachmittags immer wieder mehr oder weniger stark geregnet und ich musste immer wieder meine Arbeit unterbrechen.

Heute mach ich den Rest fertig und da Sonne gemeldet ist kann ich vielleicht sogar mal probeliegen.


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Heute mach ich den Rest fertig und da Sonne gemeldet ist kann ich vielleicht sogar mal probeliegen.


Ok...dann hätteich gern auch ein Foto...
Am besten Rücklings mit Badehose und Sonnenbrille auf'm Steg liegend (soll ja cooool aussehen)


----------



## danyvet (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Super, pyro!! 
Wirst sehen, einen Steg zu bauen war die richtigste Entscheidung, die du am Teich treffen hast können 
Meiner wackelt auch, aber das ist kein Problem. Auch 2 Personen hält das Ding locker aus. Zu dritt war ich noch nicht drauf....
Aber das ist ja auch MEIN Revier! Auf meinem Steg hat niemand ungefragt was verloren


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

der Steg ist wirklich toll geworden


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Ok...dann hätteich gern auch ein Foto...
> Am besten Rücklings mit Badehose und Sonnenbrille auf'm Steg liegend (soll ja cooool aussehen)



Das sollst Du bekommen allerdings musst Du Dich da noch etwas gedulden. Ich habe zwar heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den Steg fertig gebaut... kaum war die Arbeit getan zog es zu und es wurde windig und kühler.

Trotzdem kann ich Euch wieder ein paar Fotos präsentieren...


Wenn es so bleibt dann wäre das spitzenmäßig!

 
 


Der Stegabschluss zur Terrasse hin. Rechts im Bild den Teichabschluss zum Rasen hin ist der nächste Bauabschnitt. Da bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher was ich hier machen soll... betonierter Weg mit Porphyrplatten, Kies + Steine, Pflastersteine, Mähkante, Terrassenholz.... ????
Auch weis ich nicht ob ich diese gerade Linie lasse oder noch eine Ausbuchtung mache. Die Folie wäre noch gross genug... die reicht bis an die untere rechte Bildkante.

 


Beim Netto Markt gibt es derzeit __ fleischfressende Pflanzen für 2,99 Euro. Die Pflanzen sehen zu dem Preis recht gut aus - darum hab ich mir zwei mitgenommen und ins Moorbeet gepflanzt. Ich glaube ich werde speziell zum Moorbeet mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Das Beet gefällt mir inzwischen fast am allerbesten vom ganzen Gartenteich, die Pflanzen wachsen herrlich und es sieht einfach toll aus... kann die Nachahmung nur empfehlen!!!

 


Leider war zum gemütlichen Teil die Sonne weg... Liegekissen, Cuba Libre steht bereit - das Kopfkissen flog gleich mal in den Teich und hängt nun durchnässt auf der Wäscheleine.


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Der Steg hat was.Sehr schön.
Was machst Du denn in Sachen Pflege dieses Holzsteges?
Ölen oder ergrauen lassen?

Bin momentan auch dringend auf der Suche nach einem schadstofffreien Holzöl.
Wobei komplett schadstofffrei wird es wohl nichts geben,aber so gut wie möglich halt schadstoffarm.


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Über die Holzbehandlung habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht... das Lärchenholz ist nicht das Hauptproblem - die Kiefernbalken eher.

Deshalb musste ein Schutzanstrich her aber was???

Nach einigen Informationsgesprächen wurde es dann ein Holzöl aus natürlicher Leinölbasis. Ich habe die Balken und Bretter 2x damit gestrichen, gut abtrocknen lassen und dann 3x mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abgewaschen und es hat auch ein paar Stunden drauf geregnet. Ich meine damit sind die größten flüchtigen Schadstoffe falls es welche gibt abgewaschen worden.

Jetzt muss ich halt schaun wie lange der Steg bzw. die Kiefernbalken halten denn in montiertem Zustand streichen mach ich nicht.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Der Stegabschluss zur Terrasse hin. Rechts im Bild den Teichabschluss zum Rasen hin ist der nächste Bauabschnitt. Da bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher was ich hier machen soll... betonierter Weg mit Porphyrplatten, Kies + Steine, Pflastersteine, Mähkante, Terrassenholz.... ????
> Auch weis ich nicht ob ich diese gerade Linie lasse oder noch eine Ausbuchtung mache. Die Folie wäre noch gross genug... die reicht bis an die untere rechte Bildkante.


Holz würde ich für diesen Bereich nicht wählen...
Ich finde, dass der Steg das Dominierende Holzelement am Teich bleiben sollte.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe (hab auf die Schnelle nur 2-3 Fotos gesehen, wo die roten Pflastersteine drauf sind.....)
Die raus reissen und das ganze in Polygonplatten legen (hab beim nachbarn gesehen, ist ne sau arbeit das mit Fuge zu verlegen ) könnte ein harmonisches Bild für Weg und Hüttenbereich sein.
Daraus hervor sticht dann der Steg.

Weiss halt nicht wie lange der Weg am Teich vorbei ist, oder wie lange Du ihn machen würdest/müsstest.
Mach doch morgen nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von der Ecke, damit man einen besseren Eindruck davon bekommt...
Geeignete Bilder, um sich das vorstellen zu können, findet man nur mühsam im Thread.


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Über die Holzbehandlung habe ich mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht... das Lärchenholz ist nicht das Hauptproblem - die Kiefernbalken eher.
> 
> Deshalb musste ein Schutzanstrich her aber was???
> 
> Nach einigen Informationsgesprächen wurde es dann ein Holzöl aus natürlicher Leinölbasis



Hast Du mal den Hersteller für mich?


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Andy, es gibt schon so Randfotos von früher... hier im Anhang. Ich kann aber gern morgen aktuelle machen.
Das braune Terrassenpflaster wird keineswegs rausgerissen... das hab ich ja erst vor ein paar Wochen verlegt.

Mike, Dose steht draussen in der Werkstatt ... schau morgen nach.


----------



## plumroy (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Schutzanstrich: Hast Du mal den Hersteller für mich?


@Mike
Da kann ich aushelfen: "Auro" ist z. B. eine Firma, die das auf Leinölbasis herstellt. Gibt es in Naturstoffbauläden o. ä., nicht aber im Baumarkt oder in der Baustoffhandlung. Nicht beim Preis erschrecken, das Zeug ist sehr ergiebig.

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Mike, Dose steht draussen in der Werkstatt ... schau morgen nach.



oki.Danke.



plumroy schrieb:


> @Mike
> Da kann ich aushelfen: "Auro" ist z. B. eine Firma, die das auf Leinölbasis herstellt. Gibt es in Naturstoffbauläden o. ä., nicht aber im Baumarkt oder in der Baustoffhandlung. Nicht beim Preis erschrecken, das Zeug ist sehr ergiebig.
> 
> Gruß
> Ludger



Hm,Naturstoffbauläden...was es so alles gibt.Habe bis ich jetzt in unerer Umgebung noch nicht gesehen.
Werde mal googeln gehen.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mike.

In Leipzig wüßte ich sofort einen: "Bau- und Farbenkontor". 
Die haben eine sehr umfangreiche, informative HP - der Chef mag mit den Kunden nicht immer über den "Urschleim" sprechen (Zeit ist Geld), sondern lieber über verzwickte Details. So ähnlich hat er uns das jedenfalls vor einiger Zeit mal verklickert.

Vielleicht ist da ja was passendes dabei: http://www.naturfarben-leipzig.de/naturfarben/lacke-oelfarben+lasuren/oele/


----------



## mcreal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Annett,

danke für diesen Tip und Link.
Hm,zur größten Not falls ich bei mir in der Nähe nichts wirklich passendes finde,wäre Leipzig von der Entfernung her noch vertretbar.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mike.

Ich weiß nicht wie groß das Angebot für Terrassenholz ist.
Wir hatten hier bei der Haussanierung ein Fachwerk freigelegt und das Holz mit einem entsprechendem Öl behandelt, da es sichtbar bleiben sollte. 
Vielleicht rufst Du da mal kurz an und schilderst Dein Problem. 
Evtl. nennen die dann ein paar Herstellernamen (notieren) und Du kannst Dich so weiter bis zu den gewünschten Informationen hangeln.
Telefonieren ist ja heutzutage im Vergleich zum Autofahren um Längen günstiger...


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wie versprochen hier mal Infos zu dem Holz-Pflegeöl...

Herstellerfirma steht drauf FLT Handel und Service GmbH, Postfach 1645, 48651 Coesfeld

Das Öl ist für Kinderspielzeug auch geeignet und das war bei mir der entscheidende Punkt. Kinder nehmen ja alles in den Mund ...

Ich hab eine 2,5 Liter Dose gekauft und hab bisher maximal 0,5 Liter verbraucht. Das Zeug ist wirklich ergiebig.
Die Trockenzeit wie oben schon angemerkt ist sehr lang - 12 bis 24 Stunden !!!



Sonnenschein, schönstes Wetter und gerade keine Zeit für den Teich... grrr... ich glaub aber ich zwacke schnell 5 Minuten ab.


----------



## mcreal (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Info.
Das mit dem "geeignet" für Kinderholzspielzeug,darauf habe ich auch schon geachtet.
Darauf verläßt man sich dann zumindest,dass das Produkt dann doch ziemlich frei von Schadstoffen sein sollte.

Hast Du das Öl in einem (bekannten) Baumarkt gekauft?

Habe gerade gelesen,das die Ihre Produkte hauptsächlich über "Bauspezi" Märkte vertreiben.
Da gibt es auch einen in meiner Nähe.


----------



## plumroy (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mike,
ansonsten schau mal für Auro hier: http://www.auro.de/produktsuche/produkt.php?cat=5
oder hier: http://www.auro.de/haendlersuche/index.php
bzw. hier: http://www.auro.de/haendlersuche/haendler.php
Gruß
Ludger

Ps.: Ich bin nicht am Umsatz beteiligt, benutze das Zeug aber schon seit 20 Jahren für Möbel u. ä.


----------



## pyro (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich hab das Öl in einem kleinen örtlichen Markt gekauft.


----------



## pyro (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Liebes Forum, ich habe seit heute 2 Probleme und brauche Hilfe...

1. In meinem Ufergraben befinden sich 2 Pflanzen (__ Mädesüß und __ Hibiskus) mit Schädlingsbefall. Läuse bzw. auf Mädesüß auch so ein weisser Befall... was tun? Rausreissen, zurückschneiden, abwaschen...?

Fotos kann ich nachreichen falls benöigt...


2. In meinem Ufergraben-Moorbeet werden 2 junge Pflanzen von __ Schnecken o.ä. Mistviechern angeknabbert. Ich war gerade wieder mit der Taschenlampe draussen um das Viech zu killen aber ich sehe nichts. Was könnte man da machen?


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heuer ist durch den trockenen Winter/Frühling ein extremes Blattlausjahr. Da kannst du kaum was dagegen tun, vor allem in Teichnähe würde ich nix spritzen. Abwaschen vielleicht. Überall anders im Garten bekämpfe ich die Blattläuse mit Schmierseifenlösung, aber ich weiß nicht, wie sich das auf den Teich auswirken würde.

Gegen __ Schnecken kannst du einen sündhaftteuren Schneckenzaun installieren. Oder besser: einfach nur das planzen, was die Schnecken in Ruhe lassen 
Alles andere ist zwecklos.


----------



## plumroy (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo pyro,

Marienkäfer, Florfliegen u. a. sind hervorragend zur Bekämpfung von Blattläusen und anderem Getier dieser Größenordnung geeignet, ohne dass man Chemie benutzen müsste. Nähere Informationen hierzu hat z. B. Wikipedia.
Hier gibt es ein Beispiel  von vielen für einen Handel mit den entsprechenden Larven, die man dann im Garten aussetzt. So weit ich weiß, muss man nur beachten, dass manche dieser Nützlinge eher in einem trockenen Klima, andere eher im feuchten Klima leben und "agieren". Vielleicht kannst Du damit etwas anfangen!?

Grüße
Ludger


----------



## pyro (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gerade komme ich wieder vom nächtlichen Kontrollgang ins Haus und melde... keine Schnecke am Moorbeet.

Jemand hier aus dem Ort hat mir geraten Holzspäne am Moorbeet zu verteilen denn die Sägespäne sind meist trocken und stachelig das mögen __ Schnecken nicht.

Wegen Blattläusen werde ich mich morgen kümmern... die stark betroffenen Sachen werde ich stutzen und den Restbestand mit Abwaschen etwas minimieren.


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Jemand hier aus dem Ort hat mir geraten Holzspäne am Moorbeet zu verteilen denn die Sägespäne sind meist trocken und stachelig das mögen __ Schnecken nicht.


Hallo Jürgen,
an sich klingt das logisch, doch die Späne weichen doch sehr schnell auf werden gammelig
Und so richtig passt das nicht zu der Erkenntnis, dass Schnecken auch über Rasierklingen und Glasscherben wandern können...
Evt. hat er die erkenntnis daraus, dass es sich um eine bestimmte Holzsorte handelt, die zu Eigenschaften führt, die Schnecken nicht mögen bzw. riechen können?! 

Nachtragder es geht speziell um "viele spitze Punkte", die eine Schnecke passieren müsste....
Nur bei einfachen Sägespänen würde ich das so nicht als problem für eine Schnecke sehen...oder sie kann das bappige Zeug nicth abhaben, was sie damit erzeugt.
Oder meint der Ratgeber sogar so rundgebogene Sägespäne, wie sich mitunter beim hobeln entstehen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
die __ Schnecken würd ich absammeln dass Sägemehlspäne helfen hab ich noch nicht gehört.
Gegen Blattläuse würde ich Seifenlauge nehmen, allerdings würde ich das nicht am Teich machen sondern die Pflanzen ausgraben.
Zeitweise hab ich auch die Blattlause zerdrückt und abgestriffen ist zwar mit zeitlichem
Aufwand verbunden - aber hilft.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Jetzt muss ich mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen kaum Zeit für den Teich fand vor lauter Arbeit...

Inzwischen habe ich Unterstützung von der Natur erhalten beim Thema Blattläuse.

 

Heute habe ich mit dem Randabschluss zum Rasen hin beim Ufergraben begonnen. Anstatt gerundete Mähkanten zu kaufen habe ich vorhandene Pflastersteine verwendet und gleich noch ein paar cm aufgeschlagen.

 

 

 

Beim Pflasterstein in die Erde klopfen bitte darauf achten das der Daume nicht zwischen Stein und Gummihammer kommt. Wer wissen will wie das so ist - ich kann das leider aus Erfahrung berichten. Ein Foto erspare ich Euch... sieht wirklich sehr unansehnlich aus.


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Tja... wie war das nochmal mit der Teicherweiterung???  

Das geschah heute nachmittag aufgrund eines spontanen Einfalls...

 

 

 

 

 


Über den Uferbereich an der Stelle habe ich mir ja lang Gedanken gemacht und wir haben das hier auch oft diskutiert. Wie findet Ihr die aktuelle Lösung??


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Pyro,
das ging aber schnell bei Dir! Gefällt mir gut, Deine Ecke. Ich habe auch zwei viel kleinere Pflanzenecke weitab vom Filter, die in Richtung "Fadenalgensammelbecken" mutieren. Ich will Dir damit keine Angst machen, sondern will neugierig sein, wie man das mit der richtigen Bepflanzung in den Griff kriegen kann. Das ist eins meiner nächsten Projekte.


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

In meinem Bachlauf und in einer Ecke vom Teich sammeln sich seit Wochen ne Menge Fadenalgen die ich mit einem Stecken immer wieder herausfische. Das Rezept für eine richtige Bepflanzung hätte ich auch gerne.

Ausserdem würd mich interessieren warum bei mir __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest verfault bzw. kümmerlich wächst. In einer Mörtelwanne die den Regen auffängt wächst beides glänzend, im Teich negativ.


Du hast nun aber automatisch den nächsten Punkt angesprochen... Bepflanzung!


Ich habe nun einige unbepflanzte Quadratmeter Teichfläche. Pflanzhöhe/tiefe geht von + 5 bis -50cm und ich freue mich über Pflanzenangebote. 

Hätte jemand was für mich? Versandkosten werden natürlich ersetzt!!!


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> In meinem Bachlauf und in einer Ecke vom Teich sammeln sich seit Wochen ne Menge Fadenalgen die ich mit einem Stecken immer wieder herausfische. Das Rezept für eine richtige Bepflanzung hätte ich auch gerne.
> 
> Ausserdem würd mich interessieren warum bei mir __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest verfault bzw. kümmerlich wächst. In einer Mörtelwanne die den Regen auffängt wächst beides glänzend, im Teich negativ.


Hallo Jürgen,
wie wäre es denn mal mit aktuellen Wasserwerten?
Ich kenn mich da natürlich auch nicht aus, aber vielleicht wird aus PH, KH,GH und den anderen ersichtlich ob es vielleicht daran liegt.


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> wie wäre es denn mal mit aktuellen Wasserwerten?
> Ich kenn mich da natürlich auch nicht aus, aber vielleicht wird aus PH, KH,GH und den anderen ersichtlich ob es vielleicht daran liegt.



Ich hab nix zum messen der Wasserwerte... kann also keine Angaben machen, sorry.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich hab nix zum messen der Wasserwerte... kann also keine Angaben machen, sorry.


Hallo Jürgen,
tja, dann vielleicht doch anfänglich mal in einen einfachen streifentest investieren.
Ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber gibt einem erste Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## pyro (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> tja, dann vielleicht doch anfänglich mal in einen einfachen streifentest investieren.
> Ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber gibt einem erste Anhaltspunkte.



Ich schau mich mal um was es da so gibt bzw. frag heut abend meinen Onkel der bei der Trindwasserversorgung arbeitet ob es möglich ist das er ein paar Messungen in der Arbeit machen lässt...

Ich hab nun noch ein paar Steine im Teich plaziert und jetzt brauch ich jede Menge Pflanzen.


----------



## pyro (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier zeige ich einmal eine aktuelle Gesamtansicht meiner Baustelle die sich mittlerweile seit Oktober 2009 zieht und nahe am Abschluss ist - gott sei dank.

Geht man vom Hof am Haus entlang in den Garten erwartet einem dieser Anblick:

 

Zu meiner grossen Freude habe ich heute den bislang größten Teichbewohner entdeckt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn er dauerhaft bleibt.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Zu meiner grossen Freude habe ich heute den bislang größten Teichbewohner entdeckt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn er dauerhaft bleibt.


Wird er nicht...ist eine __ Erdkröte... aber wenn sie sich wohl genug gefühlt hat bzw. ggf. Nachkommen, dann könnte sie zumindest zu einem ständigen Besucher werden.


> Geht man vom Hof am Haus entlang in den Garten erwartet einem dieser Anblick:


Ist ja wirklich grauenhaft... was für eine Verschwendung...das hast Du völlig falsch geplant

VIEL zu viel Grün im Hintergrund... da ist ja noch soooo massig Platz....

Ach hups...da steht ja ein Zaun dazwischen  

Sieht klasse aus


----------



## pyro (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Tja, der Zaun... den muss ich noch korrekt anbringen wenn ich nicht mehr zum Pflanzen einpflanzen an den Teich muss. Auch den Mörtelwannenfilter der sich hinter dem Steinhaufen versteckt ist noch zu bauen. Dann kommt Zaun + Schilfmatte dort hin.

Eine __ Erdkröte??? Ich dachte bislang das Erdkröten ganz anders aussehen und das ein __ Teichfrosch sei...??


Andy, ich weis das das speziell für Dich viel zu viel Grün im Hintergrund ist ... aber ich will mit Deinem Ausblick trotzdem nicht tauschen. 

Platz wäre da für einen ca. 5000qm grossen Fischteich, der Grundwasserspiegel unten an der Wiese ist sehr hoch, es läuft sogar ein Bach entlang mit diversen Quellen. Die Voraussetzungen für einen Naturteich wären also bestens aber ich glaub der Bauer hat doch lieber seine Wiese.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Eine __ Erdkröte??? Ich dachte bislang das Erdkröten ganz anders aussehen und das ein __ Teichfrosch sei...??


Na, dann click doch mal die beiden Unterstrichenen Tiere an...
Im Lexikon sind Bilder dabei.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus

Ich denke es ist weder ein __ Teichfrosch noch eine __ Erdkröte 

Mmn. ein Gras- oder Springfrosch ... wobei ersteres eher zutrifft ...


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Mmn. ein Gras- oder Springfrosch ... wobei ersteres eher zutrifft ...


Hallo Helmut,
da stimme ich dann auch für den __ Grasfrosch


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich würd mich dann auch für __ Grasfrosch entscheiden. Wobei der wohl auf Durchreise war denn heute habe ich Ihn nicht gesehn am Teich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
Deine Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut, sehr stimmig.
Bei Deinem Teichbewohner handelt es sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um einen __ Grasfrosch,
von denen hab ich im Frühjahr so ca. 10 Stück am Teich, wobei die nach der Laichzeit
fast alle das Weite suchen. Ab und an sehe ich dann wieder einen am Teich.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Ich weis jetzt ganz sicher welcher Frosch hier ist... ein toter Frosch...

 

Ich hab mich soooo gefreut als ich den am Wochenende entdeckt habe und nun find ich das auf der Terrasse...


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ach, das ist aber traurig 
Was war denn da für ein Schädelbohrer am Werk??
Jetzt könnte man aber die Fersenprobe machen, ohne den Frosch zu verängstigen oder ihm weh zu tun *seufz*
Ich hab letztens auch ein Krötenbaby zertreten am Weg gefunden. Entweder ich oder die Hundsimaus war es  war auch ganz traurig


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So voll wie derzeit war mein Teich noch nie, der Teichwasserstand überflutet fast den Uferwall zum Ufergraben hin - es regnet seit ca. 20 Stunden ununterbrochen und noch ist kein Ende in Sicht. Davor im Nässeschutzanzug mal die Überläufe kontrolliert - funzt alles.

Auch der Überlauf der Regenwassersickergrube vom Hausdach funktioniert einwandfrei. Hätt ich das nicht würd mein Garten erheblich unter Wasser stehn.

Positiver Nebeneffekt meines Kontrollgangs... ein neuer __ Grasfrosch hat sich eingefunden und schaut recht dumm zwischen den Pflanzen weils so viel regnet.


----------



## pyro (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nach dem tragischen Todesfall vor ein paar Tagen gibt es ein Happy End... ich hab wieder einen Frosch am Teich - heute fotografiert:

 

Nun noch ein paar Pflanzenbilder, das Moorbeet ist und bleibt mein Highlight am Teich, kann das nur jedem empfehlen auch sowas zu integrieren:

Drosera Intermedia:
 

__ Venusfliegenfalle:
 

S. x 'Juthatip Soper:
 

__ Pfeilkraut:
 

Dieses Zeug wächst nun leider auch an einigen Stellen. Aber Gott sei dank erwarte ich in den nächsten Tagen zwei Pakete Pflanzen.
 


Falls noch wer Pflanzen anbietet, gerne eine PN an mich schreiben.


----------



## pyro (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ein paar aktuelle Fragen und Fotos:

Meine __ Frösche:
 
 

__ Libellen:
 

Das Moorbeet:
 

Der Ufergraben:
 

Ein Blick vom Steg in die Ferne:
 

Zu diesem Bild habe ich nun eine Frage. Ganz unten in der tiefsten Zone seht Ihr eine runde dunkle Form Fadenalgen + __ Hornkraut. Soll ich diese Fadenalgen mit einem Stab herausfischen oder ist das OK wenn sich da unten die Algen tummeln?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut alles prächtig aus!
Besonders angetan haben´s mir Deine __ Moorpflanzen, mal schauen
ob ich mir so etwas auch noch zulege?
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Markus wenn ich dir beim Moorbeet helfen kann dann gern. Ist zwar auch neu für mich aber es geht gut und sieht klasse aus.

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder zum anschaun... schade das noch keine Seerose blüht.


----------



## rabe62 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

das Moorbeet sieht wirklich klasse aus. (Der rest natürlich auch  ) (Und steht bei meinen Planungen mit auf der Liste.) 
Darf ich fragen wo Du diesen weissen Torf her hast?


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

schaut echt schon super aus! 
der Steg schaut schon recht intensiv genutzt aus  schon klasse, so ein Steg. Ich liebe meinen


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

hey, es hat ja noch niemand deine Frage wegen der Fadenalgen in der Tiefe beantwortet!
Na, dann mach ich das mal: RAUS damit  prinzipiell sind sie ja nicht schlecht, weil sie auch Sauerstoff produzieren, aber, wenn sie absterben, werden sie zu Dünger und das fördert im Frühjahr die Schwebealgen, bzw. auch neue Fadenalgen. Die Nährstoffe sollten für die Pflanzen zur Verfügung stehen und nicht für die Algen  also, wenns leicht geht, raus, aber Streß musst du dir keinen machen deswegen


----------



## pyro (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ralf, das ist Sand nicht Torf... schau bitte einige Seiten zurück, der Sand war bei mir Aushubmaterial in einer Tiefe ab ca 50cm. Ich wohne in einem Gebiet mit Flugsand aus der Eiszeit. Der Sandaushub hab ich zur Seite gelegt und als Substrat verwendet. Ist gut bislang, schaut in echt klasse aus.

Dany- tagsüber lieg ich auf dem Bauch und schau ins Wasser - nachts auf dem Rücken und schau in die Sterne... gestern und heute hab ich schon eine Sternschnuppe gesehen.

Ich hole dann morgen die Algen raus. Wasserpritscheln bei dem Wetter ist eh super.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> ...Ich wohne in einem Gebiet mit Flugsand aus der Eiszeit. Der Sandaushub hab ich zur Seite gelegt und als Substrat verwendet.


Hallo Jürgen,
wenn ich das so lese, muss ich spontan an die Urzeitkrebse aus den Yps-Heften denken


----------



## pyro (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> wenn ich das so lese, muss ich spontan an die Urzeitkrebse aus den Yps-Heften denken





Die kenne ich auch noch !!!!

Hatte ich auch.


----------



## rabe62 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

habs zwar gelesen aber gedanklich einem anderen Teil zugeteilt. Wenn das nur sand ist ist es aber "nur" ein Sumpfbeet, oder? zum moorbeet gehört doch torf oder liege ich da vollkommen falsch und es geht nur um nährstoffarmut?


----------



## pyro (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



rabe62 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> habs zwar gelesen aber gedanklich einem anderen Teil zugeteilt. Wenn das nur sand ist ist es aber "nur" ein Sumpfbeet, oder? zum moorbeet gehört doch torf oder liege ich da vollkommen falsch und es geht nur um nährstoffarmut?



Ich fürchte wir sprechen von verschiedenen Dingen... welches Bild meinst Du?

Im Moorbeet habe ich wenig zersetzten braunen Hochmoortorf, ungedüngt, vom Landhandel weil der meiste Baumarkttorf ist gedüngt.


----------



## rabe62 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi, Jürgen, 

ich meinte das Beet mit den fleischfressenden Pflanzen. Also doch Moor 


(Ich glaube, ich muss mal 'ne Pause mit dem Lesen machen. So langsam komme ich durch einander  )


----------



## pyro (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gut, aber der Torf ist nicht weiss sondern braun.

Ich hab dann noch Holz und helle Steine drauf liegen.


----------



## pyro (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom Sonntag.

Im Baumarkt gab es die Tage einen Wasserpflanzenausverkauf da habe ich nochmal gut zugeschlagen. Bis jetzt wächst alles gut und der Teich macht keine Probleme. Nur mein Bachlaufbecken - dort wachsen Schleimalgen und ich weis nicht was ich dagegen tun kann .... Vielleicht bekomme ich einen Ratschlag von Euch..,


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,
schaut super aus 
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen!

Was ist denn das grüne auf dem letzten Bild? Ist das schon Ufer oder noch Wasser mit irgendeiner wuchernden Schwimmpflanze drauf? Ich kann das am Foto nicht ausmachen...


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
erst mal ein großes Lob an Dich - Dein Teich ist wirklich toll geworden! 
Da sollten Dich ein paar Algen im Bachlauf doch locker kalt lassen... . Da muss man ja dreimal hingucken, um sie auch wirklich zu sehen! Ich werde wohl auch noch Jahre brauchen, um die richtige Pflanzen-Kombi zu finden, mit der ich solche Sachen vermeide oder reduziere... .
Das wird mich noch eine ganze Weile beschäftigen, vermute ich mal. Aktuell entferne ich gerade meinen Kies aus dem Teich, und gebe den Pflanzen "richtige" Erde. Das mangelhafte Wachstum in diesem Jahr hat mich so geärgert, dass ich ihnen nun einen "guten Boden" bereite. Ich bin schon gespannt auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Bibo-30 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen

Hab Deine Baudoku von Anfangan mitverfolgt....aber irgendwie nie was geschrieben *schäm* 
aber nu...
Dein Teich ist wirklich total toll geworden 
Auch den Ufergraben und das Moorbeet finde ich klasse


----------



## pyro (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen!
> 
> Was ist denn das grüne auf dem letzten Bild? Ist das schon Ufer oder noch Wasser mit irgendeiner wuchernden Schwimmpflanze drauf? Ich kann das am Foto nicht ausmachen...



Hallo Dany!

Diese Schwimmpflanze ist eigendlich eine Unterwasserpflanze - hast Du am TT von mir bekommen: __ Wasserstern

Das Bild zeigt die Wasserfläche im Ufergraben und vorne hin der Ufergrabenüberlauf. Je nach Wasserstand im Teich is dort ein wenig Wasser.


----------



## pyro (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Da sollten Dich ein paar Algen im Bachlauf doch locker kalt lassen... . Da muss man ja dreimal hingucken, um sie auch wirklich zu sehen!




Leider gucke ich aber verstärkt auf diesen "Schandfleck"..... Wenn ich die Algen nicht ständig abfische wird das ein Drama. Pflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserstern wachsen dort auch nicht. Für mich unverständlich aber ich weiss, Kritik auf hohem Niveau aber ich setze gern den Maßstab hoch...


Danke an alle anderen fürs Lob. Ich bin gespannt wie sich weiterhin alles entwickelt, wie der Winter wird usw. Ich werde sicher von Zeit zu Zeit berichten.


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ah! __ Wasserstern! Sehr schön. Schade, der den ich von dir bekommen hab, hats leider nicht überlebt. Vielleicht ist beim Transport das Wasser mal zu heiß geworden, jedenfalls wollte ich ihn 2 Tage später einpflanzen (vorher bin ich nicht dazugekommen), aber da war er schon tot. Das Wasser roch faulig-schweflig und die pflanze war größtenteils schon braun


----------



## pyro (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Dany, wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder sehn bring ich wieder was mit. Wie Du siehst gefällts dem in meinem Ufergraben sehr.


Aktuelle Fotos habe ich derzeit nicht, der Teich ist randvoll da es am So und Mo nur geregnet hat. Viel daran gearbeitet habe ich auch nicht da ich noch immer mit meinem Urlaubsandenken kämpfe (2 Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, seit 5 Wochen linke Hand + Arm geschient und eingebunden).

Die Pflanzen werden gelb-braun und ich schneide zurück, Seerosen bringen nur noch wenig Blätter, leider war dieses Jahr noch keine Blüte da. Teichwasser ist klar bis auf den Grund, das Algenproblem im Bachlauf hat sich gebessert seitdem ich fast alle Unterwasserpflanzen entfernt habe. 

Neben Teich, Gartenhausterrasse und Steingarten gibt es seit ca. 3 Wochen die geplante Lagerfeuerstelle und die wurde schon intensiv genutzt.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Für den Bachlauf kann ich Dir __ Brunnenkresse empfehlen. Gibts als Samen in jedem Gartencenter zu kaufen und wächst hauptsächlich nur in Fließgewässern. Erfriert im Winter, sät sich aber selbst jedes Jahr wieder neu aus.
Ich habe in meinem Pflanzenfilter welche ... und die wuchert ohne Ende.
Kannste wie Gartenkresse essen ... schmeckt auch ähnlich.

Dein Teich ist nicht das, was ich mir bauen werde (Koiteich ohne Pflanzen) ... aber sieht echt toll aus. Schön grün und bepflanzt ... eine Wohlfühloase, Klasse.


----------



## pyro (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Bei uns wars am WE eiskalt mit erstem Schnee/Graupel und Eisregen. Dieses Jahr wird nichts mehr gepflanzt oder gesäht. Ich muss mich nun schnell informieren was ich mit meinen Fleischfressenden Pflanzen mache aber vermutlich werde ich sicherheitshalber ein paar Pflanzen rausbauen und im kalten Wintergarten überwintern. Ebenso hab ich im Ufergraben 1-2 nicht ganz winterharte Pflanzen die raus müssen.

Nächstes Jahr kann ich gern nach __ Brunnenkresse sehen - bin aber dann auch sehr gespannt wie sich alle sonstigen Pflanzen entwickeln und den ersten Winter überstanden haben.


Ein Teich ohne Pflanzen, mit steilen Verlauf, steril mit Kois sehe ich mir gern an... aber bin dann doch froh wenn ich mich in meine "Wohlfühloase" zurückziehen kann... also mit ner Isomatte am Steg liege und herumgucke was sich alles rührt bei mir. Da gibt es echt viel!!


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass zeige ich hier nochmal alte Fotos weil ich eine Frage zu meinem Wasserfallbecken habe.





pyro schrieb:


> Also heute hab ich echt Rekordverdächtig gearbeitet...
> 
> Ausgangsstand:
> 
> ...





So nun die Frage... was soll ich mit dem Becken nun im Winter machen?

Das Wasser wird aufgrund der geringen Tiefe komplett durchfrieren - wird der Eisdruck eine Gefahr für meine Gartenmauer, für den betonierten Unterbau oder wirft mir der Druck evtl. sogar Steine der Böschung in den Teich??

Soll ich das Wasser auf wenige cm tiefe ablassen?

Was soll ich mit den Tieren machen die in dem Becken leben?


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
ich hab' mir Deine ilder noch mal angeschaut  und finde, dass Du in dem Becken schön schräge Wände hast . Da kann sich wohl nicht viel "Eisdruck" bilden.
Um die Tiere würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Gerade die größeren Amphibien sind so groß geworden, weil sie in den letzten Wintern die richtige Entscheidung getroffen haben... . Die "dummen" kleineren Tiere haben halt Pech - denen würde es in der freien Natur nicht anders gehen. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Dein Becken im Falle einess kalten Winters von solchen nicht "übervölkert" wird.


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Rolf, deine Antwort versteh ich nun nicht ganz...

Hier in dem Bild siehst Du den Ausgangszustand:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/83725

links ist eine Gartenmauer - die fällt senkrecht ab
rechts siehst Du den gemauerten Unterbau, der Beton ist ca. 45 Grad und die Gehwegplatten bzw. Randplatten sind senkrecht.

Ich habe also bei meinem Wasserfallbecken links und rechts auf jeweils gut 1,5m eine senkrechte Einfassung und deshalb habe ich Bedenken ob mir da das Eis nicht irgendwas verschiebt, sprengt oder so.

Bei den Tieren gehts halt um __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Schnecken...

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Halo Jürgen,
bei aller umständlichkeit in meiner Antwort - Dein "Beckenprofil" sieht geeignet aus ! Sollten da __ Rückenschwimmer etc. sich dort eingenistet haben, und den Winter nicht überleben - in der Masse ist das sicher nicht mehr, als über den Wind an Nährstoffen übers Jahr eingetragen wird!
Selbst diese Tiere haben gewisse Überlebensstrategien, die auf den Gegebenheiten in der "realen" Natur beruhen - anderenfalls gäbe es diese Tierarten nicht.
Darum bleibe ich bei meiner posiiven Einschätzung, unabhängig von dem Fakt, dass dann in Deinem Becken im Frühjahr womöglich einige Leichen anfangen zu verwesen.


----------



## pyro (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

OK, dann mach ich mir keine Gedanken zu den Tierchen mehr. Ich werd trotzdem den Wasserstand etwas absenken um paar cm dann ist der Eisblock nicht so massiv und lässt die Mauer, den Beton und die Steine hoffentlich in Ruhe.


----------



## pyro (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute habe ich eine fleischfressende Pflanze für meinen Teich geschenkt bekommen. In der Flachwasserzone schwimmt nun Utricularia australis.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verkannter_Wasserschlauch

Schauen wir mal wie das nächstes Jahr alles wird.. Das Thema __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen am Teich hat es mir angetan, da wird nächstes Jahr noch mehr experimentiert. Ich finde das eine geniale abwechslung zu den normalen Teichpflanzen.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich finde das eine geniale abwechslung zu den normalen Teichpflanzen.


Hallo Jürgen,
Klar kann man da sicher viel machen.... 
Aber Du solltest Dich auch mit der Handhabung der Pflanzen auseinander setzen...
Was bringen Dir die Pflanzen, wenn sie ggf. erfrieren?!

Ich kenne mich mit Pflanzen auch eher weniger aus, aber prüfen und ggf. schüten oder nach drinnn nehmen kam Dir ja schon selber in den Sinn


----------



## pyro (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> Klar kann man da sicher viel machen....
> Aber Du solltest Dich auch mit der Handhabung der Pflanzen auseinander setzen...
> Was bringen Dir die Pflanzen, wenn sie ggf. erfrieren?!
> ...




Hi Andi!

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Wie gehts Deinem Teich. Ich hab zu meiner Schande schon lange nichts mehr in Deinem Thread gelesen...

Glaub mir ich setze mich sehr wohl mit dem Thema überwinterung auseinander. Die ersten Pflanzen haben schon den Weg vom Moorbeet in den Wintergarten gefunden. Bei 3-4 Sarracenien muss ich mich noch entscheiden was ich jetzt mache oder ob ich einen riskanten Versuch starte... der Rest ist absolut winterhart und bleibt draussen.

Der __ Wasserschlauch den ich vorgestern geschenkt bekam ist auch absolut winterhart, bildet Winterknospen die auch komplett einfrieren dürfen. Wenn Du den Link zu Wikipedia anklickst dann kannst Du lesen das diese Pflanze auch in der Natur in Deutschland, Österreich und in der Schweiz vorkommt. Also mach ich mir zu dieser Pflanze absolut kein Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## pyro (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier auch mal wieder Fotos vom aktuellen Zustand. Das Eis war heute schon geschmolzen bzw. die hauchdünne Schicht sieht man auf den Fotos nicht. Die meisten Pflanzen im Teich sind bereits gelb bzw. braun. Im Ufergraben ist noch mehr grün vorhanden.

 

 



Eine größere Aktion heute war mein Moorbeet winterfest zu machen. Meine Venusfliegenfallen habe ich bereits vor einigen Tagen schon ausgebaut, die sind am empfindlichsten und unter -5 Grad sind die idR. hinnüber.

Die Sarracenien gelten als mehr oder weniger winterhart. Da die Lage bei mir nicht vor eisigem Ostwind schützt, da es hier idR wenig isolierenden Schnee gibt habe ich mich entschlossen die weniger winterharten Pflanzen bzw. Jungpflanzen in ein Moorbeet umzusiedeln und im kalten Wintergarten zu überwintern.

Ins Moorbeet kamen dann noch ein paar Töpfe mit Samen einer schweizer S. purpurea die nur nach einem Winter keimt sowie ein paar P. grandifolia Brutschuppen. Das ganze wurde dann mit Tannenzweigen abgedeckt, eine Folie und Schaumstoff drüber.


----------



## pyro (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Aktuelle Bilder von heute nachmittag.


----------



## pyro (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nach 3 strengen Nachtfrösten im zweistelligen Minusbereich misst die Eisdicke derzeit geschätzte 4-5cm. Am Wochenende soll Schnee hinzukommen dann haben die Pflanzen eine zusätzliche Isolationsschicht ehe es nächste Woche in den Dauerfrost geht. Derweil müssen Tannenzweige für etwas Schutz vor den strengen Nachtfrösten sorgen.

In der Sonne ist es - trotz erkältung - ganz schön am Teich. 3. Foto ist die Cam aufs Eis gestellt - eine interessante Perspektive.


----------



## pyro (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Tagesaktuelle Aufnahmen, leider in der Dämmerung gemacht...


Gesamtansicht:

 

Mein Steg ist zum Schutz vom Holz und als kleine Isolierung mit einer Gewebeplane abgedeckt. Das Moorbeet hat seit heute eine ca. 30cm hohe Schneeschicht die als Isolierung dient für die bevorstehende Kälte. 

 

Zwischen Steg und Ufergraben befindet sich eine Mooskugel. Ich habe im Mai eine kleine Hand voll __ Moos aus einem schon fast vertrockneten Überflutungstümpel entnommen und hier eingesetzt. Das Moos wuchs kräftig und misst derzeit einen Durchmesser von ca. 40cm. Das Moos produziert Sauerstoff am laufenden Band - das Eis sieht über dem Moos aus wie Luftschokolade oder ein Emmentaler Käse. Das sieht man auch hier auf dem Bild etwas, das Eis hat hier Risse...

 

Ich find das Moos super und glaube mein klares Wasser ist mit ein Verdienst dieser Pflanze.


----------



## pyro (6. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Der Schnee ist weg, das Eis taut langsam und meine Neugierde wuchs was denn im Moorbeet los ist... sind meine Pflanzen aufgrund Tiefsttemperaturen unter -26 Grad erfrohren?? Sind die Pflanzen vertrocknet??

Um diese Fragen zu beantworten deckte ich heute mein Moorbeet ab und siehe da, die Pflanzen die ich zum Test draussen ließ überstanden den Winter sehr gut. Ein paar __ Sonnentau-Winterknospen waren mit Schimmel befallen und wurden sofort entfernt. __ Fettkraut null Ausfall, bei den __ Schlauchpflanzen fault nur eine Jungpflanze die ich im Sommer 2011 in einem Supermarkt gekauft habe... das liegt jedoch eher an der Qualität dieser Billigpflanzen aus dem Discounter...

Ich würde sagen... erster Winter trotz Tiefsttemperaturperiode überstanden, alles gut gegangen, mit dem Ausfall kann ich leben.

Nach der Bestandsaufnahme kam wieder ein leichter Schutz aus Tannenzweigen und Folie über die Pflanzen.

Als Bildanhang das Beet gesamt und die von Schimmel befallenen Pflanzen im Detail.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie es dann aussieht, wenn alles wieder kommt... 
aber es klingt erstmal positiv


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen,

na das klingt doch erstmal gut, ich lese besonders aufmerksam Deine Erfahrungen
mit dem Moorbeet, da dieses bei mir heuer auch noch in Planung ist, aber das dauert
noch ein paar Monate, da andere Gartenprojekte noch wichtiger sind.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (19. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich habe in meinem Moorbeet ein kleines Schimmelproblem bei 4 Sonnentaupflanzen und im Überwinterungsquartier an 2 Venusfliegenfallen, ansonsten scheint alles gut gegangen zu sein trotz des heftigen Winters. Die Sarracenien schieben die ersten Blüten aus dem Rhizom, denen geht es sehr gut.


Mich drücken jetzt aktuell 3 Fragen und ich erhoffe mir hier ein paar Kommentare dazu:

1. Mein Wasserfallbecken frohr komplett durch. Damit sind auch viele Lebewesen wie Libellenlarven, __ Käfer, __ Rückenschwimmer mit erfrohren. Das Wasser im Becken hat einen Film, es ist trüber als im Teich...
Soll ich das Wasser tauschen, alles saubermachen oder was würdet Ihr machen?


2. Bei Obi gibt es einen Teichschlammsauger für 70 Euro im Angebot. Ist so ein Gerät empfehlenswert um Blätter, Tannennadeln oder Ahornsamen vom Substrat abzusaugen?


3. Ich überlege ob mein Teich fischlos bleiben soll oder welchen Besatz ich reingeben könnte damit sich ein bisschen was rührt - ich in 3 Jahren aber nicht 100 Fische im Teich habe.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

zu 1.
ich würde es so belassen, vllt. im nächsten Jahr versuchen, wenn die Pumpe abgestellt wird,
das Becken zu entleeren, dann hättest Du keine Todesfälle mehr.

zu 2. 
ich persönlich habe keinen, mache diese Arbeit mit einem  1 € Kescher (die gibts z. B. bei
der Firma mit den 3 Buchstaben, wo Verona Feldbusch Werbung macht).
Mit so einem Schlammsauger hätte ich Angst, dass ich zuviel Libellenlarven und andere
UW - Bewohner kaputt mache.

zu 3. 
bei Deiner Teichgröße und naturnahen Ausrichtung, kommen in meinen Augen nur
__ Kleinfische in Betracht. Ich bin ganz vernarrt in meine __ Moderlieschen, und kann sie jedem
nur empfehlen. Da diese Fische auch den Froschlaich und auch Molchlaich in Ruhe lassen
ist dies die ideale Ergänzung.
Dass da aber nach 2 Jahren schon 100 Fische drin sein können macht auch nichts aus,
da sie vom Lebendgewicht dann vllt. dem von 2 - 3 Goldfischen entsprechen.
Die Moderlieschen haben ja keine so lange Lebenserwartung ( in Lexika liest man selten
älter wie 3 Jahre) .
Ich korrigiere diese Angaben nach oben, da meine ältesten definitiv nun schon im Mai 
4 Jahre alt werden - (ich sage 3 - 5 Jahre Lebenserwartung)
Als Fisch zum Beobachten finde ich sie ideal, da sie sehr lebendig sind und meist in
Oberflächennähe sich aufhalten - ein Highlight ist das Springen nach Insekten am
Morgen und Abends.

LG Markus


----------



## RKurzhals (20. März 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
erst mal vielen Dank für Deine Infos und die Bilder ! Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie andere Teiche über den Winter gekommen sind, und es tröstet sehr, dass man nicht der Einzige ist, wo es Ausfälle gibt (auch wenn ich kein so tolles Morrbeet habe). 
Ich habe mir mal einen preiswerten Schlammsauger geborgt, und fand das Teil ganz brauchbar. Es hat Blätter und Schlamm recht gut vom Boden entfernt. Das hierdurch auch Insektenlarven und andere Tiere aus dem Teich geworfen werden, ist tragisch, aber damit kann ich leben .
Ich würde den Teich nicht klinisch sauber saugen, daher bleibt für viele eine Chance.
Und damit bin ich schon beim Thema Fische. Bevor meine __ Sonnenbarsche und Rotfedern fröhlich umhergeschwommen sind, konnte ich Libellenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer, und zeitweise auch Teichmolche, __ Kröten und __ Frösche beobachten.
Letztes Jahr habe ich zwar gesehen, dass viele Libellenlarven aus meinem Teich geschlüpft sind, aber mit dem Beobachten war es nahezu vorbei. Nur zufällig habe ich mal was zu sehen bekommen. Die Fische leisten ganze Arbeit, besser als jeder Teichsauger . 
Im Rückblick ist es daher für mich Ansichtssache, ob ich sehr viele Insektenlarven etc im Teich habe, die ich auch Gästen mal zeigen kann, oder eben die Fische.


----------



## pyro (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Heute einmal wieder ein Update.

Im Moorbeet hatte ich bis Mitte April an vereinzelten Pflanzen ein Schimmelproblem. Das ist inzwischen überstanden. Alle Pflanzen sind wohl auf und wachsen. Auch meine Moororchidee hat schon zwei Triebe nach oben geschickt.

Um Ostern rum hatte ich eine erste Algenblüte in diesem Jahr. Das Wasser war grünlich, die Sichttiefe lag bei ca. 50 - 70cm. Seit Mitte April klärte sich das Wasser und aktuell könnte ich vermutlich 4m tief sehen wenn mein Teich so tief wäre - absolut klares Wasser!! 

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht, Vergissmeinnicht, Wiesenschaumkraut und __ Kuckuckslichtnelke ebenso. Von den 2 Krebsscheren die ich zum TT 2011 bekommen habe sind inzwischen mit Jungpflanzen 8 Stück geworden!! Auch die restlichen Pflanzen wachsen mit wenigen Ausnahmen gut. Das __ Hechtkraut, das __ Pfeilkraut lässt auf sich warten, da läuft gar nichts.
Ich bin sehr auf die Seerosen gespannt - letztes Jahr gabs ja noch keine Blüte.

Demnächst wird dann mein Mörtelwannenfilter in Angriff genommen. Ich will mir auf Ebay Filtermatten kaufen, diese zurechtschneiden und dann in die Mörtelwanne einbauen. Auf die Filterwanne kommt dann noch ein kleiner Siebfilter.

Genug geschrieben, hier noch 2 Fotos von heute nachmittag. Der erste längere Liegetest auf dem Steg wurde heute auch vollzogen.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

schaut doch alles richtig gut aus, es muss nur erst immer etwas wärmer werden dann kommt die Natur schon in Gang. 

Hast du die Matten schon geordert, nimm am besten nur 10 ppi (die groben)


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ne, Matten hab ich noch nicht geordert, das mach ich morgen oder übermorgen.

Ich hätte an Grob und Mittelgrob gedacht. Du meinst ich soll nur die groben kaufen?


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

alle nicht groben Matten setzen sich zu schell zu (überlauf gefahr / zu wenig Durchfluss)
grobe sind auch leichter zu reinigen,


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Naja, ich will die Matten eh nicht bis ganz oben rauf gehen lassen sondern nur bis knapp über dem Wasserspiegel. Ist die Matte zu dann läuft das Wasser halt oben drüber über die Matte aber noch lange nicht aus der Mörtelwanne raus.

Aber ich denk ich bleib eh bei den groben Matten weil dann muss ich nicht so oft reinigen und da mein Wasser eh superklar ist brauchts eigendlich auch garnix filtern...


----------



## pyro (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Für meinen Mörtelwannenfilter in Eigenbau habe ich nun eine Filtermatte 10ppi bestellt sowie 5 normale Filterbürsten und 5 Bio-Cross-Filterbürsten. Das ist mehr als genug um die Mitte der Mörtelwanne zu füllen.

Der Auslauf besteht ja schon lange aus einem 40mm Rohr mit 90° Winkel nach unten in eine Filterpatrone.


Bezüglich dem Einlauf muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen. In einem anderen Thread stellte der Gartenteichumbauer eine Lösung mit 2 Kübeln ineinander vor als Vorfilter - mitch zeigte seinen Siebfilter mit schrägem Filtersieb als Vorfilter.

Beide Möglichkeiten könnte ich realisieren, welche besser ist das weis ich noch nicht.

Die Pumpe hat einen Ansaugkorb mit ca. 4mm grossen Löchern. Es kommt also maximal Unrat von 4mm Größe an. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt das auch einige Libellenlarven und anderes Kleintier durch die Pumpe in den Filter gerät.
Die Pumpe soll bei mir nicht im Dauerbetrieb laufen sondern täglich nur maximal 4-5 Stunden. Beim Siebfilter wäre das wohl der Tod für diese kleinen Tierchen. Bei der Eimerchenlösung wäre hingegen immer Wasser zum überleben hier und ich fische diese kleinen Lebewesen von Zeit zu Zeit aus dem Filter raus...

Fragen über Fragen... Diskussion bitte, was ist Eure Meinung??


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
ich reinige bei mir in etwa wöchentlich den Einlauffilter zum TF (5 mm Siebweite), wobei nach einer Woche der Durchlauf noch nichtz zusammengebrochen ist, es sieht halt nur schlimm aus ). Der Skimmer hat eine ähnliche Maschenweite, und ist eher zweimal die Woche dran... . Du siehst also, bereits vor den "eigentlichen" Filterstufen läßt sich viel regeln... .


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hm... ja alles was größer ist als 4mm kommt eh nicht durch die Pumpe da das nicht den Ansaugkorb passieren kann.

Das von der Pumpe geförderte Wasser mit kleinen Schmutzteilen will ich gern vorfiltern ehe das Wasser den eigendlichen Filterbereich mit der Filtermatte und den Bürsten durchfließt.

In einem anderen Thread kamen hierzu folgende 2 Bilder als Vorschlag... ein Siebfilter der oben auf der Filterwanne steht und als 2. Möglichkeit eine 2-Eimer Lösung in der Filterwanne integriert.

Darüber würde ich gern ein paar Sätze wechseln und Vor- sowie Nachteile der 2 Lösungen diskutieren...


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Bei deiner Teichgröße solltest du schon einiges an Wasser durch den Filter schicken.
Mit einem Haushaltssieb kommst du meiner Ansicht nach nicht so richtig weit.
Sicher ist die Umwälzrate auch abhängig vom Besatz (Fütterung).

Das Eigenbau Sieb funktioniert nicht so richtig optimal, besser wäre es in ein US mit Spaltsieb zu investieren.
Eine tägliche Reinigung des Siebs ist in der Saison normal. Der Dreck soll ja zeitnah raus.

Der zweite Vorschlag ist eine Verkleinerung von einer Absetzzone und danach noch eine Feinfilterung mit Sieb.
Das ist in dieser Anordnung eigentlich nicht sinnvoll.
Der Dreck soll gleich raus und das vollständig. Ihn am Ende zurückzuhalten ist weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Um einen Siebfilter zu bauen habe ich letztes Jahr ein feines Edelstahlsieb und ein etwas gröberes Plastiksieb geschenkt bekommen. Ich würde also kein normales Haushaltssieb verwenden sondern schon etwas gutes.

Fischbesatz gibt es bis dato noch keinen, somit auch keine Fütterung. Wenn einmal Fische kommen dann wenige und mit spärlicher Fütterung.

Für einen Kauf-Siebfilter wie CS oder US habe ich keinen Platz oder das Gehäuse wäre viel zu gross und würde sich somit nicht verstecken lassen.

Eine häufige Reinigung des Siebs wäre kein Thema.


Jörg, Du favorisierst also den Siebfilter?


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> ... und da mein Wasser eh superklar ist brauchts eigendlich auch garnix filtern...



Denke ich auch. Wenn du keine Fische hast und dein Wasser sauber ist, was willst du dann filtern? Ist doch ein Teich und kein Pool.
Ich lasse meinen Bachlauf am Tag 1,5 std laufen, das ist alles an Filterung und Umwälzung und das Wasser ist zwar noch nicht klar aber die Fische leben noch, ohne das ich irgend was anderes mache.


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wieder mal ein Update... die Filter-Mörtelwanne ist inzwischen mit diversen Filtermatten und Filterbürsten bestückt. Mit dem Siebfilter bin ich noch nicht fertig - derzeit wird das Wasser in einen Absetzkübel in der Wanne gepumpt.

Inzwischen herrscht reges Treiben am Teich - gestern schlüpften 5 Grosslibellen, es tummeln sich __ Frösche am Teich... nur einen __ Teichmolch sehe nicht nicht mehr.


Langsam mache ich mir Gedanken über einen Fischbesatz. 3-5 Fische die nicht so viel Dreck machen, nicht so gross sind und schnell wachsen und sich nicht unendlich weitervermehren.
Was würdet Ihr mir da anraten??

Beim Moorbeet ist alles bestens - derzeit blühen die __ Schlauchpflanzen, die Venusfliegenfallen kommen bald, die Moororchideen auch und aktuell blüht auch das __ Fettkraut.


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

na so langsam wirds ja auch was mit dem Grünzeugs in den kälteren bayerischen Regionen 

schaut doch gut aus  


ich denke ein paar Goldorfen wären das richtige für deinen Teich


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Mitch,

ja, langsam wirds wobei die Eisheiligen dieses Jahr im XXL-Format hier waren. Vor einer Woche hatten wir hier noch -3 Grad Nachts und ich musste einiges zudecken.

Vom gesamten Teich mach ich evtl. morgen wieder ein aktuelles Foto.

Bei den Goldorfen lese ich in der Erklärung bis 80 cm gross und schon wieder Paarung usw.
Wie schnell wachsen denn die Fische und wie stark vermehren die sich?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Super schön Bilder 

Also 80cm werden Goldorfen net, vielleicht 45 - 50cm im maximum.

Trotzdem würde ich sie Dir nicht raten ... das sind schnelle Schwimmer, die fühlen sich in einem großen Teich wohl. 

Wie wäre es mit Lieserln und Regenbogenelritze


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Helmut,

am letzten TT war ich ja mal beim Jürgen, den Teich in "live" anschauen - der ist schon recht groß, das kommt auf den Bildern wohl ned so ganz rüber.

wenn er sich nur auf 5 Orfen beschränkt (aber ned mehr ) so sollte die Größe vom Teich dazu schon passen. 

Und wie du schon sagst: 45-50cm Endgröße können sie schon erreichen, das dauert aber eine ganze Weile  

So ein Schwarm Regenbogen-Elritzen ist natürlich auch ned schlecht


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Mitch

Natürlich kann sich Jürgen Goldorfen einsetzen ... nur ich befürchte dann 


das sich viel weniger Insektenlarven, jeglicher Art im Teich gegen den Fischdruck entwickeln können
__ Molche sich für immer verabschieden
__ Frösche & __ Kröten sich nach dem Laich-Geschäft ein ruhigers Platzerl suchen
Ich schreib das aus Erfahrung, hatte ich doch in meinem damaligen Schwimmteich 31 Goldorfen, mit einer Größe von 40-45cm nach 3 Jahren (wurden in der Größe von 8cm eingesetzt und habe gefüttert) bei ca. 300.000 Liter gehalten und der übernächste linke Nachbar hatte einen Teich mit Jürgen seinem vergleichbaren (zumindest von den Litern her) Teich.
Dieser Teich beherbegte 3 Goldorfen.
Ausser Libellenlarven gabe es nix in dem Teich, hin und wieder mal ein Frosch.
Das war es ...
Hingegen bei meinem ST hatten alle Lebewesen genug Versteckmöglichkeiten, die bei einem "kleinen" Teich nicht so großzügig gegeben sind ...


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Helmut damit hast auch Recht, Orfen sind wie Raubtiere


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die Regenbogen-Elritzen sehen nicht schlecht aus und eine Maximalgröße von 8 cm hört sich sehr gut an. Allerdings habe ich noch nie in keinem Geschäft diese Fische gesehen. Wo könnte ich die denn kaufen?
Gibt es auch erfahrungen wie stark sich die Fische vermehren?

Falls die Goldorfen innerhalb von 3-4 Jahren von 8 cm auf 40cm anwachsen und auch noch rechte __ Raubfische sind dann passt das nicht so in meinen Teich.


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

schau mal, unser werner (wp-3d) hier hat ne zucht  http://www.notropis-zucht.de/

ps: soweit ich weiß gewährt er forumsmitgliedern bei bestellung nen rabatt  schreib ihn doch einfach an, er beantwortet dir sicher auch evtl. fragen


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Katja, danke für den Link. Dort werde ich mich hinwenden falls ich hier in der Region in den Zoogeschäften nichts finde oder nichts bestellen kann.

Nun die versprochenen aktuellen Fotos von meinem Teich.

Als erstes einmal mein Moorbeet. Alles wächst prächtig, die __ Schlauchpflanzen blühen fleissig und sind ein Hingucker.
 
 

Vom vorderen Teil der Terrasse ergibt sich dieser Blick auf den Teich. Wegen der Größe... der Steg hat eine Länge von 2,55 Metern und ist etwas über 80 cm breit.
 

Vom Biertisch aus sieht es so aus
 

Hier die Ansicht vom der Terrasse gegenüberliegenden Ufer
 

Und natürlich die Ansicht von vorn vom Rasen aus mit Ufergraben in dem inzwischen das grüne Chaos ausgebrochen ist und ich langsam nicht mehr weis was Nutzpflanze und was Unkraut ist.
 
 
 

Nachts schlüpfen derzeit fleissig Grosslibellen. Viele Pflanzenaustriebe sind voll von zurückgebliebenen Körperhüllen.
 

Hier ein Bild von meinem Mörtelwannenfilter - der Siebfilter fehlt noch. Derzeit wird das Teichwasser in den Absetzkübel links gepumpt. Über Bohrlöcher ströhmt das Wasser in die Wanne, durchströhmt diverse Filterbürsten und Filtermatten ehe es über eine Schaumstoffpatrone rechts oben in den Bachlauf fließt.
Das Edelstahlsieb rechts im Bild ist ein Siebfilter für das Regenwasser das über die braune Rinne rechts vom Gartenhausdach kommt.
 


Die Teichanlage ist nun ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt und soweit finde ich das alles OK. Im hinteren Bereich an der Schilfmatte brauche ich noch mehr Pflanzen falls da wer was hat....

Ansonsten sollte alles passen, oder???


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

passt alles  richtig schön ist er geworden


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Super ... wunderbar ...

Hast ein schönes Fleckerl Erde


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, morgen werde ich angerufen von einem grossen örtlichen Zoohändler und ich erfahre ob er mir Regenbogenelritzen besorgen kann. Goldelritzen hat er mir auch vorgeschlagen. Allgemein sollte ich aus der Rubrik Biotopfische meinen Besatz wählen dann sind die Larven, __ Frösche, __ Molche nicht so sehr in Gefahr.

Hättet Ihr noch einen Pflanzentip für die Rückseite des Weihers am Schilfzaun? Die Wassertiefe beträgt dort 20 - 30 cm.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

probiers doch mal mit: 

Phalaris arundinacea [L.] - __ Rohrglanzgras
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...halaris-arundinacea--L-----Rohrglanzgras.html

Typha angustifolia [L.] - Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...olia--L-----Schmalblaettriger-Rohrkolben.html


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



> und ich erfahre ob er mir Regenbogenelritzen besorgen kann



irgendwo habe ich mal hier gelesen, dass diese fischlein meist für und im aq gezüchtet werden. bei werner hättest du die garantie, dass sie "teichgewohnt" sind 

*ich* würde lieber bei jemandem kaufen, der so viel ahnung hat und an den ich mich jederzeit mit fragen oder problemen wenden kann 

hast du schon mal sein gästebuch gelesen? die knien schier nieder!


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

also mach mal ein paar schöne Bilder deiner Seerosen - wenn es das regnen aufgehört hat. Da wird wenigsten der Teich wieder voll, die Verdunstung war schon heftig

infos zur Verdunstung :
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...serhaushalt/Verdunstung__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## pyro (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mitch, mein Teich ist übervoll, so hoch war der Wasserstand noch nie wie derzeit. Der Wasserüberlauf bringt gar nicht so viel Wasser weg wie derzeit teilweise nachkommt. Ich hab auch den Zulauf vom Gartenhausdach schon entfernt...

Gern stelle ich ein paar aktuelle Bilder rein - ich war gerade draussen, brandfrisch:

Die erste Seerosenblüte in meinem Teich:
 

Die große Flachwasserzone bzw. Sandzone:
 

Mein Stolz - das Moorbeet:
 

Der schöne gut zugewachsene Ufergraben:
 

Mein Frosch am Rand des Ufergrabens / Teichs:
 

Die Natursteinmauer zwischen Teich und Bachlaufbecken:
 

Meine Moororchideen:
 

Mein Nachwuchs einer ganz speziellen seltenen fleischfressenden Pflanze, eine Sarracenia purpurea ssp. purpurea `Schweiz` die ich aus Samen ziehe den ich letztes Jahr ausgelegt habe. Bereits die Tatsache das der Samen keimt ist ein Erfolg:
 


Ich hab aber nicht nur Erfolgserlebnisse, es gibt Schädlinge... Nachtschnecken knabbern an Pflanzen, Raupen fressen an Blättern, Amseln wühlen im Moorbeet und ich habe an einigen Pflanzen wie Wasserschwertlilien, __ Schwanenblume schwarze Läuse. Da bin ich mir gar nicht sicher was ich dagegen tun soll bzw. kann. Die __ Schnecken und Raupen entferne ich sogut es geht aber die Läuse???

Apropos Schwanenblume... die bekommt einen ganz dicken Blütenstiel. 


Am Teich macht sich eine Pflanze sehr stark breit, ich weis nicht was das ist... hat wer nen Tip?


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,
hast Du mal beim Uferwolfstrapp geschaut? Das ist ein "Halbschmarotzer" (Braunwurzgewächse). Vom Äußeren erinnert er stark an Lippenblütler (so wie Stachys oder Lamium), hat aber nur recht unscheinbare weißliche oder hellgrüne Blüten.
Eine Pflanze, die ich sehr schön finde.


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Rolf, das mit dem Uferwolfstrapp kommt gut hin, danke für den Tip.

Ich werde trotzdem etwas aufpassen das sich diese Pflanze nicht so stark ausbreitet. Die Blätter sind zwar schön aber so ohne Blüte usw. da gibt es Pflanzen die mir besser gefallen.


----------



## angelika61 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo pyro,ich habe dein Teichbauprojekt verfolgt. Nun eine Frage, wie hast du den Sand an den steilen  Stellen zum halten gebracht? Wie hast du die Sandwälle gebaut, das sie auch halten?
Viele Grüße Angelika


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Angelika,

der Sand war im Erdreich vorhanden. Ich habe den Sand abgeschält wie Dönerfleisch vom Spieß.

Die Sandwälle habe ich mit feuchtem Sand gebaut - ich habe meine Grube immer wieder mit Wasser besprüht damit das ganze nicht austrocknet und den Halt verliert. Das ging hervorragend.

Wenn noch weitere Fragen dann schieß los...

Gruss, Jürgen



Edit... Ui, das war nun mein 1000. Beitrag hier.


----------



## angelika61 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen, 
danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe leider keinen Sand im Erdreich. Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht,wie der Sand an den steileren Wänden halten soll. Hast du eine Idee wie man den Sand einmodelliert?


Gruss, Angelika


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Angelika,
soryy, dass ich mich hier einmische... . Meinst Du den Sand auf der Folie? Der hält freilich nicht an steilen Stellen .


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich befürchte wir reden aneinander vorbei... meinst Du den Sand beim ausheben der Teichgrube oder den Sand der im Teich ist?

Auf welches Foto in welchem Beitrag berufst Du Dich?

Ich gebe Dir dann gern Auskunft.


----------



## pyro (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Nach 3 Wochen ist es Zeit mal wieder für ein Update zu sorgen damit der Mitch was zu gucken hat...  

Mein Teich ist seit dem ersten Liter Wasser nun ca. 15 Monate alt und ich denk das passt so. Das Wasser ist ständig klar und ich meine das wenig Nährstoffe vorhanden sind, das __ Pfeilkraut z.B. hat einen spärlichen Wuchs...


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,



> ... 15 Monate alt und ich denk das passt so


 
  ,    es gibt nix zu meckern


----------



## pyro (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mitch, warum weinst Du denn??

__ Hechtkraut könnte ich noch viel mehr gebrauchen... und falls dany hier vorbeischaut - der __ Wasserstern wächst in meinem Ufergraben sehr gut und überwuchert alles, dafür sind die österreichischen Erdbeeren inzwischen eingegangen. Bei Ihr ist es genau anders herum...


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo,

ja ja ich weiß Geduld heißt das Zauberwort!

 ich bin ganz Neidisch auf deinen Teich

 toll siehts aus.


----------



## lotta (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

TOOOOLLLL, eure teich bilder...Gratuliere!!! 
grüße lotta


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke fürs Lob. Hier im Forum gibt es aber sehr viele schöne Teiche. Auch richtig toll grosse wo meiner nur eine Pfütze ist.

Aber Teich + Wasserfallbecken + Ufergraben + Moorbeet + Steg da wirds sehr übersichtlich. Ursprünglich war auch gar nicht so viel geplant, jetzt bin ich aber froh das ich so viel gemacht habe.


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Oh, schade  
Wann sind die Erdbeeren denn eingegangen? Konntest du heuer nicht mal ernten?
__ Wasserstern wär ein Hit, aber ich fürchte, ich komme vorm nächsten FTT nicht mal annähernd in deine Gegend


----------



## pyro (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die Erdbeeren haben den bayrischen Winter nicht überlebt. Letztes Jahr sind die noch sehr gut gewachsen allerdings ohne Früchte zu haben. Im Frühjahr kam dann nix mehr.

Aber am und im Ufergraben wachsen kleine Waldbeeren ganz fleissig. Also hab ich doch was zum naschen wenn ich am Teich bin.


----------



## Björn79 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo pyro

würdest Du mir mal verraten welches Substrat Du in deinem Moorbeet genommen hast???


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Björn79 schrieb:


> Hallo pyro
> 
> würdest Du mir mal verraten welches Substrat Du in deinem Moorbeet genommen hast???



Das mache ich gern.

Ich war bei einem kleinen Landhandel und habe einen Ballen Hochmoortorf gekauft. 

In Baumärkten gibt es meist nur gedüngten oder aufbereiteten Torf, deswegen war ich bei einem Lagerhaus.


----------



## Björn79 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort pyro

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Torf-Gartent...en_Garten_Blumen_Pflanzen&hash=item3f173ec0db

also so was.... (hoffe das man das hier so reinstellen darf...)
wäre der Preis ok??? Was denkst Du ???


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Wenn ich in der Überschrift "Düngetorf" lese und in der Artikelbeschreibung Nährstoffe dann ist das gedüngter Torf und somit nichts.

Der Preis ist auch daneben - ich habe für einen 200l Ballen Hochmoortorf 10 Euro bezahlt. Er ist niedrig zersetzt H2-H3 und somit ideal. Der Torf sollte Zersetzungsgrad H2 - H4 haben.


----------



## Björn79 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ok stimmt das habe ich überlesen

Hmmm das muss ich wohl echt mal rum Telefonieren wer hier in der Nähe so was anbietet...

Jemand ne Idee wer das hier im Norden anbietet ???

P.S. pyro bist Du aus dem Bett gefallen???


----------



## pyro (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier bei uns gibts die Baywa, Raiffeisen-Lagerhaus und diverse kleine Firmen die mit Landprodukten wie Samen, Dünger usw. handeln. Das gibts denke ich in Norddeutschland auch.

Ich bin nicht aus dem Bett gefallen sondern ins Bett... hab gestern 20 Stunden arbeiten müssen am Flughafen München und bin um kurz vor 5 Uhr ins Bett gegangen.


----------



## Björn79 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke pyro für die Tips
dann werde ich mich noch mal auf die suche machen müssen ob es hier sowas auch gibt.
Hatte evtl. auch an eine Gärtnerei gedacht ??!!

Na das war dann ja ein Verdammt langer Tag den Du da hattest hoffentlich kommt das nicht zu oft vor.
Darf man fragen was Du da genau machst ???


----------



## pyro (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Eine Gärtnerei könnte so einen ungedüngten Torf auch haben.

So lange Tage kommen schon hin und wieder vor... ich bin Selbständig das sagt das Wort schon das man selbst ständig arbeitet...  Ich glaub einen Link darf ich hier nicht reinstellen... ich bin tätig in der Licht- und Tontechnikbranche, Medientechnik und Feuerwerke.


----------



## pyro (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die letzten Tage war Teichputz angesagt. Dabei habe ich das Moorbeet noch auf maximal mögliche Größe erweitert da sich die fleischfressenden Pflanzen prächtig entwickeln und ich mehr Platz brauche.

Der Überlauf vom Wasserfallbecken mit Einlauf in den Teich habe ich auch neu gestaltet. Der Zermalmer bzw. Zermalmers Frau hatte damals gemeint irgendwas passt da nicht an der Stelle. Dieses Bauchgefühl hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit. Jetzt gefällt es mir besser.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hehe... Dunkel kann ich mich an diese Aussage erinnern 

Aber generell muss ich sagen: Schick!


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Es waren im Gegensatz zu den anderen Steinen zu viele zu kleine Steine vorn beim Auslauf. Jetzt sind die kleinen weg und größere dort. Ganz ohne kleine gehts nicht.

Im Moorbeet habe ich jetzt Platz für 4 -5 weitere Pflanzen.


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

ENDLICH !!!!!


Heute habe ich den ersten lebenden MOLCH in meinem Teich gesehen!!!!!

Ich freu mich kugelrund, so sehr habe ich mir __ Molche im Teich gewünscht, jetzt ist mindestens einer da


----------



## Claro01 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Deine Freude kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden - mir ging's vor Jahren ebenso, endlich gab es "Zuwachs von außen". Wenn es für die __ Molche rundherum passt, dann kommen sie - wenn nicht dann nicht. Ich hatte im GT hin und wieder gleich 3 verschiedene Arten, das war Freude pur!

Mit großem Interesse habe ich deinen Teichbau verfolgt und muß anhand der Bilder feststellen, dass dir dein Vorhaben sehr gelungen ist. Du hast dir ein richtiges Kleinod - mit viel Arbeit, auch viel Umbauarbeit - geschaffen. Und jetzt kommt das Leben und leben lassen, wunderschön! Viel Spaß noch dabei!


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Pyro,
es freut mich, dass nicht nur uns Dein Teich gefällt ! Auch ich habe dieses Jahr meinen ersten Molch beim Ausräumen des Skimmers gefunden . Seit Fische im Teich sind, sind sie nur noch beim Aufräumen am Teich zu entdecken, das war im ersten Jahr leider anders.


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,


 das ist ja fast wie ein 6er im Lotto - mach mal wieder ein paar Bilder


----------



## pyro (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Also Mitch, ein 6er im Lotto wär schon besser. Hätte ich einen, dann würd ich das Grundstück nach unten hin verlängern, die Terasse weiter ums Gartenhaus ziehen und dann einen groooßen Teich anlegen in dem sich noch mehr Tiere wohl fühlen.


Bilder... derzeit ist das Wetter bei uns miserabel. Heute hat es ungefähr 7 Stunden lang nur geregnet. Ich warte auf schönes Wetter dann mach ich wieder Bilder.


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich habe aktuelle Bilder versprochen sobald das Wetter wieder schön ist... bitteschön.

Eine Gesamtansicht:
 

Das Wasserfallbecken welches im ersten Jahr grosse Algenprobleme bereitete besticht seit letztem Jahr ebenfalls wie der Teich mit kristallklarem Wasser und seit 2011 keine Algenblüte mehr.
 
 

Die Steinwand zwischen Teich und Wasserfallbecken wird mittlerweile von vielen unterschiedlichen Sempervivum besiedelt.
 

Teichblick zwischen den Steinen von der Flachwasserzone aus.
 

... und von der anderen Richtung. Im Flachwasser zwischen der __ Wasserpest findet man einige Libellenlarven und auch ein Molch ist dann und wann zu sehen. Er genießt wohl die wärmere Wassertemperatur in diesem Bereich.
 

Ein Blick unter Wasser. Die hinteren Seerosen und Krebsscheren befinden sich 90 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.
 

Mein ganzer Stolz und Hingucker... das Moorbeet. Es wurde inzwischen 2x vergrößert. Jetzt ist die Maximalgröße erreicht.
 
 

Die stattlichste Pflanze derzeit, leider durch das Wetter etwas "zersaust" ist eine Sarracenia Oreophila. Ich habe diese Pflanze in Größe XXL vor 3 Jahren von einem Züchter erworben, die Pflanze wächst hervorragend und hat dieses Jahr 21 Blüten !!!!
 

Hier meine kleine Ping-Sammlung. Damals habe ich 2 Pflanzen bekommen, eine wurde von einer Schnecke gefressen. Durch gesammelte Brutschuppen habe ich inzwischen mehrere blühfähige Pflanzen und viele kleine Pflanzen herangezogen. Wenn alles gut geht habe ich kommendes Jahr an die 20 Pflanzen (und mein Moorbeet ist dann schon wieder zu klein).
 
Hier im Bild sind auch meine Moororchideen zu sehen...


Soweit der aktuelle Stand der Dinge. Ich denke ich kann damit zufrieden sein. Vielleicht gesellen sich in Kürze noch ein paar Notropis zu den zahlreichen Tieren im Teich, allerdings scheint es da noch ein kleines Problem zu geben.


Gibt es zu den Bildern Anmerkungen, Kritik?


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es zu den Bildern Anmerkungen, Kritik?



Klar gibt es Anmerkungen ... schöne Bilder 

Mandy

PS: leidest Du auch unter seniler Bettflucht?


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

dein Teich hat sich echt    gemacht.

um das sehr klare H²O werden dich viele beneiden 





@Mandy: 

 um die zeit soll das fadenalgenaufrollen besonders gut gehen


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Anmerkungen ... schöne Bilder
> 
> Mandy
> 
> PS: leidest Du auch unter seniler Bettflucht?




Danke.

Ja ich sollte ins Bett, die Nacht wird kurz... der Wecker klingelt morgen ausnahmsweise schon um 7 Uhr da bereits um 9 Uhr die Veranstaltung beginnt. Normal kann ich bis 9 Uhr schlafen...


Mitch, ich kenne seit 2011 nix anderes als klares Wasser. Im Teich hatte ich ein einziges Mal eine Algenblüte kurz nach der Neuanlage, ansonsten ist der Teich klar. Im Wasserfallbecken hatte ich im ersten Jahr probleme, seitdem nicht mehr und ich sehe jeden Kieselstein.
Einziger Nachteil.... man sieht die Folienfalten im Teich.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



mitch schrieb:


> um das sehr klare H²O werden dich viele beneiden ....
> ... um die zeit soll das fadenalgenaufrollen besonders gut gehen



Sehr witzig ... nette Spitze ... grummel ... 

Wie soll ich das meinem Chef erklären ... aber okay, ich wär in 3min zu Hause, schnell wickeln und in 3min wieder zurück.
Würde wahrscheinlich gar nicht auffallen 

Aber nein ... ich bin vorbildlich und mache so was nicht 1

Und nun weiter im Text.
@ Jürgen ... ein super Wässerchen und das Moorbeet finde ich voll geil ...

Mandy


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

na, da hat sich die Arbeit doch wirklich gelohnt - ein schöner Teich und das Moorbeet macht fast neidisch


----------



## pyro (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Danke Christine. Es gibt zwar inzwischen ein paar kleine Änderungswünsche die sind aber wirklich nur klein, der Arbeitsaufwand wäre hingegen riesig und deshalb lasse ich es so.

Die Pflanzen im Teich sowie im Moorbeet sind grade erst am richtigen durchstarten. Ich werd in ein paar Wochen nochmal Bilder machen wenn die fleischfressenden Pflanzen in voller Pracht stehen. Das Moorbeet macht zwar Arbeit und Ärger aber das ist es wert. 

Arbeit... ein paar Pflanzen müssen im Winter ausgebaut werden und überwintern im Wintergarten.
Ärger... Amseln die im __ Moos und Torf herumwühlen und schon unzählige Sonnentaupflanzen ausgebuddelt haben und dann die Nachtschnecken die auch vor Fleischis nicht Halt machen, Blütenstiele und neue Triebe abfressen. Das erfordert so manche Nachtaktion...


Jetzt wären halt noch ein paar Notropis schön aber Werner weigert sich mir welche zu verkaufen... muss ich evtl. bei Schubert kaufen oder gänzlich auf andere Fische wie Goldelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen ausweichen.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Jetzt wären halt noch ein paar Notropis schön aber Werner weigert sich mir welche zu verkaufen...



Hallo Jürgen,

bevor Du hier Stimmung gegen andere User machst, wollen wir aber auch dazu sagen, daß Werner auch berechtigte Gründe dafür hat, gell. 
Werner hat ein großes Wissen über die Zucht und Haltung von Fischen und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung, auf sein Urteil lasse ich nichts kommen. Und besonders schätze ich, dass ein Züchter nicht auf Teufel komm raus verkauft, sondern auf das Wohl seiner Fische bedacht ist und dann halt auch mal nein sagt.


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Christine ich will gar keine Stimmung machen sondern habe geschrieben was ich darunter verstehe. Er wirft mir sogar Tierversuche vor ??? Ich glaub ich wär der letzte bei dem das zutrifft.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Fische er an Grossabnehmer verkauft, an Leute die er nicht im entferntesten kennt und nie mit Ihm Kontakt haben oder hatten, die sich keine Gedanken machen und ein paar Fragen stellen so wie ich.


Die Annahmen die Werner macht hat er aus der Glaskugel. Er behauptet Dinge, nimmt Sachen an die schlicht und ergreifend falsch sind obwohl er fragen hätte können und wirklich jeder Arbeitsschritt und alles anhand von hunderten Fotos in meinem Thread beschrieben ist.

Er betitelt mein Wasser als Giftbrühe - ich glaub 90% der User hier wären froh um diese Verhältnisse am Teich wie bei mir.

Bei mir läuft der Filter in Intervallen aber in welchen Intervallen das weis nur ich - Werner scheinbar auch aber seine Annahme ist falsch. Seine Annahme meiner Filtergröße ist auch falsch und das der Auslauf vom Filter direkt in den Teich geht ist auch falsch. Wie Du siehst ist meiner Meinung alles worauf er sich bezieht falsch da er nicht mich gefragt hat sondern einfach etwas angenommen hat.

Deshalb bei allem Respekt Ihm gegenüber bin ich schon etwas sauer. Er ist sicher ein sehr guter Fischzüchter und hat da viel Ahnung und Erfolg aber als Hellseher sollte er sich lieber nicht betätigen denn das geht in die Hose.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

anhand deiner Bilder und Berichte braucht keiner eine Glaskugel.

Deine Intervallfilterung die Du nach deiner persönlichen Aussage auch weiter hin so betreiben möchtest ist bekannt:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31252/page-10 

Zum Filter hatte ich min.60 Ltr. geschrieben, wie es aussieht ist es ein Mörtelkübel mit 90 Ltr.
in dem sich bei Sommerlicher Hitze bei Intervall eine Giftbrühe bilden kann.
Genau dieses hatte ich mit Giftbrühe gemeint und es dir zwei mal geschrieben.
So bald der Filter irgendwann einmal anläuft suchen die Fische die Strömung auf und stehen in einer Wolke dieser Giftbrühe.
Es ist auch egal ob das Wasser vorerst in einen kleinen Wasserteil fliest, dieser war ebenfalls
in der Hitze ohne Bewegung und so auch ohne Sauerstoff.

Mörtelwannenfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/173 

So, und nun zu den Tierversuchen!!!
Dir war bekannt das zur artgerechten Haltung von Fischen aus Fließgewässer etwas Wasserbewegung vorhanden sein sollte, dieses hast Du Ignoriert.

Sinngemäß kamen dann folgende Aussagen: 
Was muss ich Dir für ein kleines Testpaket überweisen?
und, Dein Angebot ist OK aber dennoch irgendwie meine Schmerzgrenze für so einen ungewissen Test.

Für mich ist ein Test und ein Versuch das gleiche und da es sich um Tiere handelt sehe ich es als Tierversuch.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast Du eigentlich gelesen, was in dem von Werner gesetzten Link zu Deinem Filter bereits gesagt wurde? Wenn ja, hast Du es nicht verstanden oder ignorierst es.
Wenn ich lese, wie verdreht Du Werners Ausführungen wiedergibst, dann ist es so: Du verstehst es nicht!

Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, wozu Du überhaupt einen Filter brauchst, der so, wie Du ihn einsetzt, eher kontraproduktiv ist. 

Wenn Du nicht auf Koi oder Goldfische umschwenkst, brauchst Du bei Deiner Teichgröße und anständiger Bepflanzung eigentlich gar keinen Filter.

Willst Du Koi oder Goldfische, ist dieser Filter eh ein Witz.

Willst Du Notropis, brauchst Du stattdessen Strömung. Kauf Dir lieber ein sparsame Bachlaufpumpe und bastel einen flachen Strömungsbereich mit Bekiesung, der aber mit dem Teich so verbunden ist, dass es kein abgeschlossener Tümpel ist, in dem das Wasser stehen bleibt. Mit anderen Worten: Versenk die Pumpe im Teich und häng den Auslauf in den Flachwasserbereich. Dann kannst Du die Pumpe auch mal abstellen, wenn es denn sein muss.



> So bald der Filter irgendwann einmal anläuft suchen die Fische die Strömung auf und stehen in einer Wolke dieser Giftbrühe.


Das gilt übrigens für __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen ganz genauso.


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> anhand deiner Bilder und Berichte braucht keiner eine Glaskugel.
> 
> Deine Intervallfilterung die Du nach deiner persönlichen Aussage auch weiter hin so betreiben möchtest ist bekannt:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31252/page-10


Jetzt müsste er nur noch wissen wie sich die ca. 2h aufteilen... 1x2h, 2x1h,4x0,5h oder vielleicht sogar jede volle Stunde für 5 Minuten. 





wp-3d schrieb:


> Zum Filter hatte ich min.60 Ltr. geschrieben, wie es aussieht ist es ein Mörtelkübel mit 90 Ltr.
> in dem sich bei Sommerlicher Hitze bei Intervall eine Giftbrühe bilden kann.
> Genau dieses hatte ich mit Giftbrühe gemeint und es dir zwei mal geschrieben.
> So bald der Filter irgendwann einmal anläuft suchen die Fische die Strömung auf und stehen in einer Wolke dieser Giftbrühe.
> ...


Scheinbar hast du inzwischen nachgeschaut. Der Filter sieht inzwischen anders aus als damals 2011 aus dem eingefügten Link. Der Filter bekommt bis auf eine kleine Stelle keine Sonne ab, steht im Schatten unter kühlenden Steinen vergraben. Das muss dann ganz schön schnell gehen mit der Giftbrühe. 



wp-3d schrieb:


> Es ist auch egal ob das Wasser vorerst in einen kleinen Wasserteil fliest, dieser war ebenfalls
> in der Hitze ohne Bewegung und so auch ohne Sauerstoff.



Der "kleine" Wasserteil hat ca. 400 Liter und ist gut bepflanzt. Somit müsste JEDER Miniteich eine leblose Kloake ohne Sauerstoff sein! Oder sehe ich das falsch?




wp-3d schrieb:


> So, und nun zu den Tierversuchen!!!
> Dir war bekannt das zur artgerechten Haltung von Fischen aus Fließgewässer etwas Wasserbewegung vorhanden sein sollte, dieses hast Du Ignoriert.
> 
> Sinngemäß kamen dann folgende Aussagen:
> ...



Ich habe bei all meinen Aussagen niemals diese Hintergedanken gehabt die Du mir vorwirfst. Ich stellte Fragen die ich nicht fundiert beantwortet bekam. Ich bin auch selbständig, ich pflege eine andere Kundenkommunikation.


Ich hoffe, das Du niemals Fische an einen Grossabnehmer der die Fische an "irgendwen" abgibt oder an gänzlich unbekannte Kunden verkaufen musst. Jeder, der Tiere vom Hamster über Pferde bis hin zu Fischen verkauft dürfte dann nichts mehr verkaufen denn es kann immer mal eine Krankheit oder Tod dazwischen kommen. Jeder Koibesitzer will gesunde Tiere, dennoch gibt es Krankheiten und Rainer Thanner wäre arbeitslos wenn nie ein Koi krank werden würde usw. 
Das ist ein ganz schönes Theater was hier abgeht. Die Freude über den ersten Fischbesatz nachdem der Teich nun 2 Jahre eingefahren ist und bestens dasteht hast Du mir schön vermießt. Danke. Das hat man davon wenn man nachfrägt weil man das beste will. Hätte ich einfach so bestellt wären die Fische wohl schon im Teich.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Werner,

kommt beide erst mal etwas runter und redet vernünftig miteinander.

@Werner, man kann auf Defizite in der Filterung auch dezenter hinweisen. Ein direkter Angriff ist meist wenig erfolgversprechend. 

@Jürgen, das mit einem kleinen Filter mit Intervallschaltung geht gar nicht. Du bist ja schon länger dabei und hast dich auch schon öfter positiv eingebracht. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen betreiben alle den Filter 24 Stunden. Die wichtigen Bakterien sterben nach kurzer Zeit ohne O² ab und werden dann von anderen verdaut. Das ganze dann wieder anzufahren bedeutet einen Kampf zwischen den guten und bösen Bakterien. Die Reststoffe dieses Kampf werden dann immer ins Wasser gespült.

Falls du einen guten Grund hast den Filter nur Stundenweise laufen zu lassen, lass es uns bitte wissen. Ich bin immer offen was neues zu lernen aber bisher haben alle Fachleute dazu geraten den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen.

Rainer Thanner ist nicht abgeneigt Aufträge anzunehmen. So wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe, wird er dir aber auch zu einer optimalen Teichpflege raten, um Krankheiten zu vermeiden.

Ich hab auch schon einiges falsch gemacht, das ist kein Problem. (Werner hätte mir damals auch nichts verkauft, wenn er davon gewusst hätte! )
Sobald ich Informationen habe, die meinen Fischen helfen besser zu Leben, versuche ich die auch umzusetzen. 

Um auf dein Thema "Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?" zurück zu kommen.
Scheinbar machst du nicht alles richtig. Vorschläge das zu Ändern gab es genügend.
Nun liegt es an dir diese auch umzusetzen, damit du noch mehr Freude an deinem Teich hast. 
Die Fische darin werden sich sicher auch sehr freuen. :knuddel


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Guten Morgen,

so richtig verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich hier halb in die Haare bekommen muss. 

Eine kleine Bemerkung zum Anfang:
Wir alle sind hier, weil wir Freude an unseren Teichen, deren Bewohnern und den Austausch darüber haben. Wenn zwei Leute miteinander ein Problem haben, dann sollte dies ab einem gewissen Grad nicht mehr öffentlich ausgetragen werden oder gar erneut in dieser Form in die Öffentlichkeit gezogen werden. Dies steht keinem gut zu Gesicht und wird am eigentlichen Problem wenig ändern!

@Pyro
Wenn Werner falsche Annahmen zu Deinen Filter hegt und Du Dir sicher bist, mit den richtigen Angaben die idealen Lebensbedingungen für die gewünschten Fische zur Verfügung zu stellen... warum schreibst Du sie dann nicht einfach rein, statt hier weiter "Raten nach Zahlen" zu spielen? Das kann ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen.

Auch ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, wie die Bakterien bei (nehmen wir mal an) 5 Min. Frischwasserversorgung pro Stunde ohne Probleme leben und arbeiten sollen. Vielleicht hast Du auch eine Intervallschaltung von 1 Minute alle 12 Minuten oder 0,5 Minuten jede 6. Minuten? Dann sag es doch einfach und fertig. Darüber kann man wenigstens diskutieren. 

Natürlich arbeiten große Klärwerke völlig anders als normale Teichfilter und fahren längere Standzeiten. Aber die überwachen das alles penibel. Warum tut man das an einem Teich? Zum Strom sparen? 
Eine dauerhafte Strömung, wie sie die Notropis gern haben oder gar brauchen, wirst Du so jedenfalls nicht hin bekommen.
Ich habe an unserem Teich gar keine Technik. Das spart dann sogar 100% Stromkosten ein. Das Wasser ist ebenfalls zu 95% klar bis zum Grund, den man vor lauter Tannenwedel und Krebsscheren kaum noch erspähen kann.
Aber: Ich habe mich von dem Wunsch "Notropis" nach sehr kurzer Zeit schon wieder verabschiedet, weil ich ihnen so keine dauerhafte Strömung und keinen artgerechten Lebensraum bieten kann. Sollte sich das irgendwann ändern, .... 
Die in meiner Obhut befindlichen Tiere versuche ich nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu halten, was nicht immer ganz einfach ist. Optimiert wird eigentlich fast ständig.
Tiere, denen ich eine tiergerechte Haltung nicht bieten kann, müssen andere Besitzer finden. Egal, wie gern ich ein solches hätte. So einfach ist das - für mich. 

Ehrlich gesagt muss ich vor Werners Einstellung den Hut ziehen. Vermutlich wird er nicht jeden Interessenten haarklein fragen können, was er mit den Fischen vor hat. 
Jedoch finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass beim Verkauf nicht der Profit mit den Tieren im Vordergrund steht. Das ist heute leider immer seltener der Fall.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



Joerg schrieb:


> @Werner, man kann auf Defizite in der Filterung auch dezenter hinweisen. Ein direkter Angriff ist meist wenig erfolgversprechend.



Hallo Jörg,

Nachfolgend ein Auszug, kopiert aus meiner 1. Beantwortung:

Zitat von wp-3d
Hi Jürgen,

dein Teich sollte schon ideal sein, nur sollte es schon etwas Wasserbewegung geben.
Den Filter gelegentlich laufen zu lassen ist nicht ideal.
Wenn du bei Mitch wohnst lass dir einen kleinen Luftheber bauen der mit einer ca. 10-15 Watt Membranpumpe betrieben wird.

Ich denke es war kein direkter Angriff  


Als aber darauf geschrieben wurde, das an der Intervall-filterung nichts geändert wird, ein Luftheber baulich nicht in den Teich passt 
und gleich als nächstes die Frage kam, 
was kostet ein Testpaket und der Preis ist OK aber dennoch irgendwie meine Schmerzgrenze für so einen ungewissen Test, 
wurde ich schon direkter und hatte die Abbauprodukte in konzentrierter Menge als Gift bezeichnet.
Ich weis jetzt nicht was falsch sein soll, aber wenn es einer nicht verstehen kann, 
das Abbauprodukte schädlich für höhere Lebewesen sein können, verwende ich schon das Wort "Gift"


Noch ein Auszug meiner letzten Antwort::

Hi Jürgen,

irgendwie verstehst Du es nicht, bei den Tieren meinte ich die Notropis um die es ja geht.

Deinem Teich wird es nicht schaden, er hat genug Volumen und den Pflanzen wird es zu Gute kommen, es sind letztendlich Nährstoffe. 
Nur der Notropis ist ein Strömungsfisch der sofort in die Strömung schwimmt so bald der Filter wieder anläuft.
Es sollte dir doch klar sein, das am Anfang ca 60 Ltr. Wasser das von einem 22stündigen Abbauprozess stark belastet, hochkonzentriert austritt.
So stehen die Fische beim anlaufen des Filters, so wie ich geschrieben hatte, in der Wolke einer Giftbrühe. 
Was einem Lebewesen in einer konzentrierten Menge schädigt, nenne ich Gift und lässt so auch bei jeden Laien die Alarmglocken klingeln.
Wenn es sich einmal in deinen Teich verteilt hat, ist es kaum nachweisbar und völlig unschädlich für Fauna und Flora.

Mir ist und war sein Baubericht, auf den er mich auch verwiesen hat bekannt, dort gibt es nur den Filter mit der Mörtelwanne, 
da ich die handelsüblichen Wannen kenne, gehe ich von aus das es sich um min. 60 Ltr. handelt. 

Zum Filter wurde anfangs nur etwas von 2 Stunden Laufzeit geschrieben, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31252/page-10 
nichts von etwaigen stündlichen Intervallen von 5 min. was mit handelsüblichen Schaltuhren zwischenzeitlich auch nur mit längeren Schaltpausen geht, 
da in der Regel nur 20 Schaltungen möglich sind.

@ Pyro, solltest Du eine Schaltuhr mit 24 Intervalle/Tag besitzen, gib bitte Bezugsadresse bekannt, so etwas suche ich noch.


.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Der "kleine" Wasserteil hat ca. 400 Liter und ist gut bepflanzt. Somit müsste JEDER Miniteich eine leblose Kloake ohne Sauerstoff sein! Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Hallo Jürgen,

ja, das siehst Du falsch. Jeder anständige Miniteich ist ein in sich geschlossenes System. 

Ich versuche es mal mit einem Beispiel:

Dein Filter bzw. Wasserfallpflanzenfilter ist wie ein Waldameisenhaufen. Die Bewohner sind fleissig dabei, nach ihrem System eine Ordnung - sprich den Ameisenhaufen - aufzubauen in dem sie leben und sich vermehren können. Und dann kommst Du mit einem Stock (bzw. der Pumpe) und wirbelst alles durcheinander, bevor es fertig ist. Und das machst Du nicht einmal  sondern andauernd. Und sie fangen immer wieder von vorne an und kommen nicht zu ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe. Das kann nicht funktionieren. 

Ob Dein System funktioniert oder nicht, kannst Du in Deinem Teich zur Zeit überhaupt überprüfen, weil da nichts zu filtern ist. Das Einzige, was rauszufiltern wäre, sind abgestorbene Bakterien, die in Deinem Filter produziert werden. Die spülst du ab und an in Deine 12.000 Liter, davon merkst Du nichts. Die kleinen Fischchen, die sich sofort in Strömung stürzen, merken das aber schon, weil sie viel kleiner als Dein Teich sind und sofort die volle Dosis abkriegen. Und das sie sich sofort in die Strömung stürzen, weiß ich aus eigener Anschauung.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich versteh gar nicht, wo das Problem ist. 
Ein Kaufvertrag besteht aus Angebot und Annahme. 
Wenn der Käufer anbietet: Ich kaufe Deine Fische für Summe xyz und der Verkäufer das nicht annehmen will, 
dann ist das allein die Entscheidung des Verkäufers Genauso kann jeder Käufer entscheiden, wo, was  und wieviel er kaufen möchte. 

Wenn ein offensichtliches Schnäppchen (verglichen mit einigen anderen Angeboten im Netz) dann auch noch preislich an der Schmerzgrenze des Kunden ist, dann sehe ich das für den Verkäufer als weiteren Grund von seiner Seite auf das "Geschäft"  zu verzichten. 
Hinsichtlich Beratung und Verantwortung bei dem relativ geringen Warenwert hier mal von meiner Seite ein großes Kompliment an den Verkäufer ! 

Vielleicht wird man sich ja noch einig, der Teich wird entsprechend artgerecht gestaltet und man einigt sich auf Monatsraten, damit die Investition auch tragbar ist  

Wenn ein Feuerwerker ein Superschnäppchenangebot hat, das preislich an der Schmerzgrenze des Auftraggebers liegt und in der Nähe noch ein Reetgedecktes Haus steht wird er doch auch lieber auf den Auftrag verzichten, auch wenn der Kunde tausend Argumente hat, warum das Haus nicht brennen wird. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

@Werner



> Wenn du bei Mitch wohnst


 
laut www.maps.google.de sind es: 218 km, 2 Stunden 4 Minuten   das ist nicht gerade mal um die Ecke 





wer hat den Teich von pyro eigentlich schon mal "live" gesehen - ich schon


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mitch,

das hatte ich vorher leider nicht überprüft. :sorry

Mir wurde geschrieben das ihr öfter Kontakt habt, Du sein Teich kennst 
und ihm kurz vorher auf ein altes Angebot von uns aufmerksam gemacht hast.

So ging ich dummerweise von aus, das ihr nicht weit auseinander wohnt. 


.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Pyro,




> Ich stellte Fragen die ich nicht fundiert beantwortet bekam.



Meinst Du die Frage zum __ Gelbrandkäfer
ja er ist genau so ein Räuber wie eine grosse Libellenlarve, dieses sollten langjährige Teichbesitzer wissen.
Ich kann mich sonst nicht erinnern irgend etwas wichtiges zu den N.chrosomus nicht beantwortet zu haben.




> Ich hoffe, das Du niemals Fische an einen Grossabnehmer der die Fische an "irgendwen" abgibt oder an gänzlich unbekannte Kunden verkaufen musst.



Anfangs gab es eine, jeden bekannte Zoohandelskette deren Geschäftspraktiken uns nicht zu sagten, sie boten für einige Hundert, 
zu der Zeit noch sehr seltenen Tiere einen erstaunlichen guten Preis der knapp unter deiner Schmerzgrenze lag.
Wir können von dem Zuchtgewerbe sowieso nicht leben, 
von nicht sehr seriösen  Großabnehmern möchten wir uns auch nicht abhängig machen
und so kamen von uns keine Tiere über diese Großhandelskette.

Jede Gewerbeanmeldung auf Zucht und Handel wird automatisch an das Veterinär-amt gemeldet und zieht eine Sachkundeprüfung nach sich, 
so sollte jeder Gewerbliche die gehaltenen Tiere kennen und Kunden beraten können.

Zusätzlich gibt es vom Gesetzgeber ein Tierschutzgesetz, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=992 
dieses muß  jeder, der sich ein Tier anschafft kennen.
Es ist ein Gesetz und keiner kann sich raus reden, ich habe es nicht gewusst oder der Verkäufer hat mich nicht richtig beraten.

Bei uns gibt es min. zwei Telefonate meines Sohnes, 
erst werden Fragen beantwortet die dem Interessenten auf der Hp nicht beantwortet wurden 
und der zweite Anruf ist zur Abklärung der Versandzeit.

Im Link ist zum Beispiel, ein kleiner Teil unserer unzufriedenen Kunden,  http://www.wp-3d.de/kommentare_lesen.html
Es sind auch einige aus dem Forum.
Hier ist nichts manipuliert wie es oft auf anderen Seiten vermuten lässt.
Jeder kann, wenn er will e-Mailadresse,seine Hp und Bilder einfügen.



> Die Freude über den ersten Fischbesatz nachdem der Teich nun 2 Jahre eingefahren ist und bestens dasteht hast Du mir schön vermießt.




Bisher habe ich noch nirgends gelesen, Ok ich lege mir jetzt so ein Teil oder ähnliches in den Teich.

Unsere Tür ist für dich noch nicht geschlossen. 


.


----------



## daniel_xy (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Pyro!

Inzwischen ist Dein Teich ca. 2 Jahre alt. Würdest Du die Tiefenzonen wieder so anlegen, bist Du damit gut gefahren? Ich plane meinen Teich und würde Deinen Tiefenplan übernehmen wollen 

Meine Situation ist ähnlich nur gestreckt eher länger als breit, da die Freifläche rechteckig ist. Eine tiefe steile Seite hätte ich auch gern, wobei Du davon letztendlich ja abgewischen bist, aus Sorge die "Steilwand" könnte nachgeben, richtig?

Hier nochmal DEIN "Tiefenplan"


----------



## pyro (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Daniel,

so in etwa wie auf der Skizze ist mein Teich letztlich auch geworden und prinzipiell würde ich an dieser Tiefenstaffelung auch nichts ändern. So hast Du viele Pflanzebenen um Pflanzen aller Art aufnehmen zu können.

Die 25cm Zone rechts habe ich nicht gebaut, mein Teich wurde ja nach rechts größer und ich habe hier nun einen flach auslaufenden Bereich, also von 20cm - 0cm und das Sandsubstrat geht sogar bis +5cm wenn der Teich randvoll ist. Dort wo in dem Bild der Reifen vom Schubkarren ist kam dann ein Ufergraben hin.

Was ich inzwischen ändern würde das ist die Größe der einzelnen Zonen. Die 25cm Zone im Bild links ist z.B. zwischen ca. 60 - 90cm breit - ich würde das nicht mehr so breit machen und den Teich schon eher in die Tiefe ziehen damit mehr Volumen zusammenkommt. Allerdings habe ich hier oft gelesen findet das "leben" in einer Wassertiefe bis 40cm statt und vielleicht liegt es genau an diesen sehr breiten bepflanzten Flachwasserzonen das mein Teich glasklar ist...??

Die 140cm Wasserzone wurde von mir nicht bepflanzt - der gesamte Bereich ist aber inzwischen mit Unterwasserpflanzen regelrecht zugewuchert. Ich muss hier demnächst einmal mit einem Rechen wieder auslichten.


Wegen der Steilwand legten sich meine Sorgen. Wenn der Wasserdruck gegen die Erde drückt rutscht hier nichts mehr und an der Stelle wo ich das Hauptproblem sah befindet sich nun der Ufergraben. Der Uferwall ist hier betoniert und das hält.
Die Steilwand dürfte also beim Bau am riskantesten sein - ohne Wassergegendruck kann die Wand abrutschen oder ein starker Regenschauer spült die Erde weg. Wenn Du beim Bau des Teiches hier aufpasst, die Wand immer wieder leicht anfeuchtest und bei Regen immer abdeckst dann ist auch dieses Risiko sehr klein.


----------



## daniel_xy (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Vielen Dank für Deine Infos, hat mir sehr weiter geholfen! Ich nehme das als Vorlage und starte kommende Woche die Buddelei


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mensch Jürgen... irgendwie musst Du was richtig gemacht haben....
Dein Teich wird als Vorlage genommen oki


----------



## pyro (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ich habe mir zumindest viel Mühe gemacht und viele Dinge die ich selbst nicht wusste oder mir nicht sicher war hier ausführlich besprochen, Lösungswege diskutiert und dann die Lösung mit Bildern hier dargestellt.

Ich denke der Bauthread ist sehr ausführlich und man kann viele Infos herauslesen. 

Auch nach dem Bau habe ich immer wieder Bilder gemacht so sieht man wie alles wächst und gedeiht. Das hängt zwar schon noch von ein paar anderen Faktoren ab aber prinzipiell klappts.

Dein Teich Andy ist auch schön aber aufgrund der Steinmauer usw. nicht ganz so leicht nachzubauen.


Daniel, viel Spass beim buddeln und berichte davon bitte.


----------



## Michel62 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

und das nicht nur einmal. Ich hatte mich bei meinem Teichbau auch sehr stark an das Teichmodell von Pyro gehalten und natürlich die Tipps die er alle bekommen hatte.
Nochmals vielen Dank an Pyro.

Lieben Gruß 
Michael


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Ja wie viele "Kopien" gibt es denn davon schon? Darf ich mal Fotos sehen?? *neugierig bin*


----------



## Michel62 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Moin Pyro

Schau mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37541

müßte mal neuere Bilder On bringen . Inzwischen ist alles schon recht grün im Teich.


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hier neue Bilder von mir... heute scheinte nach Tagen wieder einmal die Sonne...

Braucht evtl. jemand Unterwasserpflanzen? Ich hätte wohl demnächst was abzugeben...


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hi Jürgen,

wow :gdaumen da ist ja ganz schön was herangewachsen - ein richtiger UW-Urwald 

(ist das aus dem bisserl Zeugs von damals gewachsen ?)


Dein Teich hat sich echt super entwickelt :gratuliere  

man muss halt etwas Geduld aufbringen - so was geht halt ned von heut auf morgen


----------



## pyro (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mitch, die __ Wasserpest ist von allein so gewachsen. __ Hornkraut habe ich noch ein wenig nachgekauft..


----------



## muh.gp (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Und es zeigt sich, dass sich das meist kopierte Profil hier im Forum bestens bewährt! 

Sieht toll aus!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## nicodine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*



pyro schrieb:


> Hier neue Bilder von mir... heute scheinte nach Tagen wieder einmal die Sonne...
> 
> Braucht evtl. jemand Unterwasserpflanzen? Ich hätte wohl demnächst was abzugeben...



Verschickst Du denn auch???
(Natürlich gegen Portoerstattung)
Gruß Nicole


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Die letzte Frage habe ich direkt übersehen... ja, ich könnte auch ein bisschen was versenden, die Unterwasserpflanzen sind so das einzigste was unbeschadet ist.

Gestern Abend wütete ein Unwetter mit 3 cm grossen Hagelkörnern. Vieles im Garten ist Matsch, mein Rasen stand einige cm unter Wasser, es lief überall in den Teich rein und es sieht fürchterlich aus.
Die Fotos vom Tag danach...
 
 


Vorallem mein Moorbeet... meine Moororchideen sind alle kaputt, die Fleischfressenden Pflanzen sehen übel aus. Ich hatte über 30 Blüten, jede einzelne nach Anleitung mit einem Pinsel selbst bestäubt... wohl alles umsonst.
 
 

Sieht aus wie gehäckselt die Überreste...
 


Auch die kürzlich erhaltenen Hechtkrautpflanzen sind stark zerrupft.... 
 

zerrupfte Seerosen...
 


Aber nicht nur am Teich, am Haus gingen Rolläden kaputt, hier ein Dach von einem Gewächshaus und das zweite Bild ist ein Weg der noch etwas hervorschimmert vor lauter Laub das von den Bäumen abgeschlagen wurde.

 
 

Erst so lang kalt, Regenwetter, dann Hochwasser, dann brutale Hitze, jetzt Hagel.

Was kommt als nächstes damit das bisschen das noch heil ist auch noch kaputt ist??? 2013 ist ein Katastrophenjahr...


----------



## Springmaus (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo,

oh nein, wie schade! Lass dich :knuddel


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Mensch das schaut ja echt übel aus :shock . 

Das gestrige Gewitter war echt recht heftig (fast 4 Std Wolkenbruch), zum Glück war bei uns der Hagel nur wenige mm groß, 20km weiter weg waren es schon Golfbälle. 

Ich hoffe mal das sich die Pflanzen wieder erholen.


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Mitch,
wenn nicht dieses Jahr dann kommen die Pflanzen nächstes Jahr wieder. Ein paar Venusfliegenfallen und __ Schlauchpflanzen hat es zwar bis zum an der Oberfläche liegenden Rhizom zerhauen aber ich hoffe mal das wird wieder.

Ich bin jetzt gerade erst fertig geworden mit dem groben zusammenkehren. Hätte ich mir nicht die Finger getaped, ich hätte blasen weil 5 Stunden kehren gehört normal nicht zu meinem Geschäft. Das sonstige Laub und kleine Äste hab ich alles mit dem Rasenmäherzusammengemäht. Ein Laubbläser währe nun noch recht um die ganzen Blätter von den Steinen weg zu blasen.

Golfball... das ist noch schlimmer. Ganz so riesig waren die Hagelkörner nicht bei uns. Trotzdem hätte ich ohne Helm einige Beulen am Kopf heute.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Servus Jürgen

Das ist ja eine Katastrophe 

Ich hoffe von ganzen Herzen das das wieder alles wird. 

Ja, daß Wetter spielt verrückt ... 

Ich befürchte das diese Ereignisse wie Sturm, heftige sintflutartige Gewitter aber auch enorme Hitzewellen zu unserem zukünftigen Standardwetter gehören werden.

Es ist irgend etwas im Gange mit unseren Meeren, Golfstrom oder El Nino haben auf unser Wetter großen Einfluß.

Wir werden uns daran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## nicodine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen,
das mit Deinem gehäckselten Garten tut mir leid, hoffentlich bekrabbeln sich die Pflanzen wieder. An uns ist der (Hagel)Kelch bis jetzt vorbei gegangen. UW Pflanzen habe ich inzwischen schon aus der Nachbarschaft, wußte bis dahin gar nicht, dass dort ein Teich ist...
Gruß Nicole


----------



## pyro (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Gestern hat mir ein Bekannter erzählt das die Hagelkörner ca. 8 KM südlich von meinem Wohnort auch ca. 5-6cm Durchmesser und damit über Golfballgröße hatten. Da muss ich mit den gut 3cm noch froh sein...

Inzwischen ist das Chaos beseitigt so gut es geht, die Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten und so manche abgerissenes Pflanzenteil als Steckling zur Vermehrung verwendet... beim Tannenwedel soll das ja sehr gut klappen habe ich gehört.

Bis auf die Blüten und den Samenverlust hoffe ich das man in 2 Monaten nicht mehr so viel von dem Unwetterschaden sieht. 

Helmut, mit Deiner Prognose könntest Du leider Recht haben...


----------



## Michel62 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Hallo Jürgen
Was für ein Mist , hoffe die Pflanzen erholen sich alle schnell und du hast nicht zu große Verluste.
Das mit der Wetterentwicklung seh ich leider genauso wie Helmut. Hoffe du bleibst dieses Jahr von weiteren schweren Unwettern verschont.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## pyro (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Komme gerade von der FFW zurück... hatten schon wieder einen Einsatz und somit haben wir jetzt genau einen Einsatz mehr als im gesamten Jahr 2012... und es ist noch nicht mal Halbjahr...

Die Bilanz ist zumindest sehr deutlich und das Wetter spielte bei vielen Einsätzen eine entscheidende Rolle.

So, jetzt heize ich meinen Grill an und machs mir am Teich gemütlich. Ich wünsch einen schönen Sonntag nachmittag.


----------



## feivel (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Mal nen coolen Link für alle von euch die nach 10m DrainagerohrDN50 suchen. Weil ja wie Ihr wisst sonst immer 50m von dem Rohr verkauft werden.
Drainagerohr DN50 in 10m Länge:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171131202749&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## pyro (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

So, eine kleine Zusammenfassung 2013... 

Das schwere Unwetter im Juni hat vieles verwüstet, einige Pflanzen haben sich im lauf des Sommers nicht mehr richtig davon erholt, blieben kleinwüchsig, bekamen keine Blüten usw. Ich hoffe das 2014 wieder alles so wächst und gedeit wie es sollte.
Das mein __ Pfeilkraut nichts wird liegt leider wohl nicht am Unwetter sondern wohl am Nährstoffmangel in meinem Teich, vielleicht pflanze ich nächstes Jahr etwas in den Ufergraben und schau was da passiert.
Die Krebsscheren wachsen, sind aber das ganze Jahr nicht aufgetaucht. Warum das weis ich nicht. Den fleischfressenden Pflanzen im Moor-Ufergraben geht es gut, alles wächst und gedeit nur der schwere Hagel hat auch hier das Wachstum zurückgeworfen. Bis jetzt habe ich aber keine Verluste.
2013 hatte ich bis jetzt an ca. 355 Tagen kristallklares Wasser im Teich und sehe jedes Steinchen am Grund.

__ Molche habe ich bisher leider immer noch nur einen einzigen gesehen, gern hätte ich ein paar mehr davon als Stammbadegäste. __ Frösche haben sich zwei eingefunden die täglich am Stammplatz in der Sonne lagen.

Soweit sogut, Bilder habe ich leider im Moment nicht parat, kommen aber schon wieder mal.


Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch Euch ein frohes Fest, ruhige Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr zu wünschen. Man sieht, hört oder schreibt sich dann nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Joerg (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichneubau... mache ich alles richtig?*

Das klingt ja insgesamt recht positiv. 
Kristallklares Wasser im Teich wünschen sich viele, es ist toll, dass du das mit deinem Teich so hinbekommen hast.

Das wird wohl der Grund sein, warum sich __ Molche nicht ansiedeln. Diese ernähren sich von dem was in dem "grünen" gedeit.
Ich hatte früher auch viele davon im Teich. Nach der "Optimierung" des Filters sind es deulich weniger.
Glücklicherweise bleibt mit meine Teichfroschfamilie erhalten. Die leben nun schon über 10 Jahre bei mir.

Ein frohes und erholsames Fest. Danach lass es ordentlich krachen. :newyear


----------



## pyro (13. Apr. 2014)

Der letzte Bericht ist ja schon lange her... hier ein paar aktuelle Infos.

Der Winter 2013-2014 war ja nix, maximale Eisdicke auf meinem Teich dürften 1,5cm gewesen sein. Da ich das nicht vorhersagen kann wurden trotzdem  einige Pflanzen im Moorbeet und aus dem Ufergraben im Herbst entnommen da diese nicht als 100%ig Winterhart gelten und im kalten Wintergarten überwintert... 
Bis auf die recht teuren __ Schlauchpflanzen sind alle Pflanzen wieder zurück gebaut.

Die Pflanzen wachsen und gedeien, Wasserpfefferminze und __ Wasserpest muss ich regelmäßig rausreissen weil das Zeug wuchert ohne Ende. Eine Schilfart im Ufergraben muss ich auch immer wieder entfernen sonst nimmt die Überhand und ich will eigendlich gar kein __ Schilf im Ufergraben.

Dieses Jahr sind die Pflanzen viel weiter, stand heute befinden sich schon 2 Seerosenblätter auf der Wasseroberfläche. Da staune ich nicht schlecht!!
Letztes Jahr war im Juni ein verheerendes Unwetter mit bis zu 4cm grossen Hagelkörnern. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann ist dadurch nix kaputt gegangen - 2013 war halt vieles nicht so wie es normal ist... dafür ist 2014 wohl alles viel zeitiger dran. Ich hoffe, das ich dieses Jahr von heftigen Unwettern verschont bleibe.

Damals beim Teichbau wurde lang über den Steg und die Konstruktion gesprochen. Nach nun fast 3 Jahren bin ich von meiner Lösung immer noch überzeugt und würde das so jederzeit weiterempfehlen.

Filtermäßig habe ich immer noch nix aussergewöhnliches. Der Siebfilter ist noch immer nicht gebaut und in Betrieb. Ich filtere nach wie vor über eine
grosse Mörtelwanne die mit Filterschwämmen und Filterbürsten gefüllt ist. 1x im Jahr wird das alles gereinigt.

Im ersten Jahr hatte ich ein mittelschweres Algenproblem in meinem Wasserfallbecken, seit dem 2. Jahr ist auch hier klares Wasser an 365 Tagen. Beim Teich war die erste und einzige Algenblüte im ersten Jahr nach dem Anlegen für vielleicht 3 Wochen. Seitdem mach ich nix und habe kristallklares Wasser.

Tiere am Teich sind reichlich vorhanden, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Wasserläufer gross und klein, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Molche usw. Ein ca. 30x20cm grosser Platz an meinem Kiesstrand ist immer sehr sauber, da ist der Badestrand für Vögel. Wenn ich pro Badevorgang 1 Euro bekommen würde, könnte
ich jedes Wochenende gut zum essen gehen von dem Geld. Mehrmals täglich ist hier ein Badegast da.

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder, Gesamtansicht und derzeitige Blüten.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Pyro! Da sieht es ja schon gut aus bei Dir! Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist bei mir noch nicht so weit wie Deine, aber Seerosenblaetter sind hier auch schon vereinzelt oben.
lg Ina


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

echt klasse das alles so toll angewachsen ist. 

Es dauert halt doch so 2-3 Jahre bis so ein Teich richtig in die Gänge kommt - die Geduld zahlt sich aber aus


----------



## pyro (6. Juni 2017)

Es sind seit dem Teichbau ein paar Jahre ins Land gezogen und nach 5... 6 Jahren ist alles sehr gut eingewachsen. Manche Pflanzen stellen sich aber als wahre Unkräuter heraus, verdrängen andere Pflanzen und überwuchern weite Bereiche. 
So geschehen mit meinem flachen Uferbereich. 
Bereits vor einem Jahr hab ich deshalb mit Gegenmaßnahmen begonnen. Ein schwerer Unfall machte meinen Zeitplan zunichte. Jetzt, 1 Jahr später ist es zwar noch immer nicht wie früher aber ich kann dennoch die Baustelle wieder aufleben lassen.

Während dieser flache Bereich mit einem Wasserstand von maximal 15cm nach dem Teichbau noch so wie im folgenden Bild aussah zeigt das zweite Bild den aktuellen Zustand heute am frühen Nachmittag.













Nachdem ich die Regenpausen nutzte erreichte ich nach ca. 3-4 Stunden diesen aktuellen Endzustand:











Es wird schwer, den kleinen Schachtelhalm komplett aus dem Teich zu verbannen, der hat sich leider schon bis in den Ufergraben ausgedehnt... mal sehen.
Leider sind auch ein paar andere Pflanzen die ich gern behalten will durch den Umbau betroffen. __ Sumpfdotterblume, Gauklerblume und __ Fieberklee versuche ich so gut es geht zu erhalten. Teils muss ich die Wurzeln in archäologischer Kleinarbeit freilegen und entfernen...


Wie in einem anderen Thread besprochen ist es ferner meine Absicht, rechts neben dem Steg mehr Wasser zu haben. Ich möchte den grossen, teils bis zu 1.4m breiten Flachwasserbereich verkleinern auf maximal 60cm und das restliche Erdreich abtragen um den Bereich von 50cm Wassertiefe dort wo die Seerose steht zu vergrößern.
Das ganze soll im Endeffekt so aussehen... die grüne Linie ist die derzeitige Kante wo der Wasserstand von 15cm auf 50cm abfällt. Die rot gestrichelte Linie soll den gedachten Verlauf nach dem Umbau darstellen.





Ich hoffe das ich morgen den Bereich soweit sauber bekomme das ich die Teichfolie in dem ganzen Bereich sehe. Dann werde ich mir Sand und Vlies besorgen. Wenn alles so klappt plane ich am Donnerstag das Wasser abzupumpen. Da ich leider keine Auffangbehälter habe geht das kristallklare Teichwasser leider verloren.
Ist der Wasserspiegel ca. 50cm abgesenkt klappe ich die Folie samt Vlies hoch über die Brücke und beginne damit das Erdreich abzutragen.
Ich denke das wird sicher ein Volumen von 400 - 500  Liter werden...

Dann kommt auf die Erdschicht wieder eine 2-3cm dicke Sandschicht und dann klappe ich das Vlies und Teichfolie zurück... in der Hoffnung die Folie reicht aus. Soweit ich heut beim Umbau sah ist aber noch gut was da - ich hab die Folie damals nicht zurechtgeschnitten sondern nur umgeklappt.

Ziel ist es am Donnerstag abend den Teich wieder mit Leitungswasser fast auf Normalniveau zu befüllen. Am Freitag bzw. am Wochenende können dann die Kleinarbeiten, Ufergestaltung usw. stattfinden.


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2017)

Moin, soetwas ähnliches habe ich mal an meinem alten Teich gemacht. Das Wasser zu hälfte abgelassen, die Folie hochgeklappt und eine Stufe entfernt. Erst habe ich mit dem Spaten gearbeitet und dann den letzten Rest per Hand raus geschaufelt um die Folie zu schützen. Aber warum willst du dir die Arbeit mit dem Sand machen? Grob glätten, Steine entfernen und dann ein dickes Vlies drauf, fertig die __ Laube.

Viel Spaß beim wühlen


----------



## pyro (7. Juni 2017)

Plätscher, mit feuchtem Sand kann ich besser modellieren - das habe ich schon beim Teichbau damals so gemacht und sehr geschätzt. Ich hab heut im Baumarkt kein Vlies mehr bekommen - ich hab vom letzten Vinylbodenlegen noch Trittschalldämmung hier. Das ist 3mm Schaumstoff und nun muss für einen kleinen Bereich der Flachwasserzone einfach das auch gehen. 

Nun die Dokumentation des heutigen Tages. Vormittag hatte ich erst mal einen Doppeltermin beim Physiotherapeuten wegen meiner Unfallschulter, danach stand einkaufen und noch ein längerer Termin beim Rechtsanwalt an. Die Dame die den Unfall vor 1 Jahr verursacht hat ist A...z versichert, was für mich als Geschädigter einfach nur der Horror ist...

Am frühen Nachmittag nach einem ergiebigen Regenschauer ging es dann endlich los mit einem ersten Blick unter die Teichfolie:
  

Meine Arbeit musste ich heute immer wieder unterbrechen - es gab mehrere heftige Regen- und Graupelschauer am Nachmittag:
  

Der viele Regen und die Arbeit an der Folie schwemmten Sand ins Teichwasser - die erste Wassereintrübung in meinem Teich seit über 5 Jahren:
  

Um weiterarbeiten zu können senkte ich dann den Wasserspiegel um gute 5cm ab. Die vom Teichbau sehr gut bekannten und bewährten Alutraversen kamen nun wieder zum Einsatz:
  

Nachdem ich nicht nur die Teichfolie sondern auch das Teichflies hochgeklappt habe staunte ich nicht schlecht. Wow ist da ein Wurzelteppich darunter!!!
Die Wurzeln stammen von dem Wacholderbaum der direkt am Moorbeet steht.
  

Nachdem diese feinen Wurzeln alle entfernt waren ging es ans Schaufeln:
 

7 Schubkarrenladungen später erreichte ich gegen 20.30 Uhr den heutigen Endstand:
 


Morgen muss ich dann den Wasserstand um weitere 35cm absenken damit der Wasserdruck auf die Folie nicht so stark wird. Die Folie werde ich leider nicht so einfach weiter hochklappen können denn an den beiden Aussenseiten gibt es Probleme. Auf der einen Seite stört der Steg - auf der anderen Seite das Moorbeet. Ich muss mich überraschen lassen wie gut das morgen klappen wird - ich geb mein bestes...
Mit sinkendem Wasserstand trage ich nach und nach die Erde hinter dem Flies ab. Nachdem ich heute schon 7 Schubkarrenladungen entfernt habe werden das morgen sicher 15 Ladungen werden...
Ist alles Erdreich weg, wird Flies und Folie zurückgeklappt und der Teich wieder mit Leitungswasser bis zur Flachwasserzone befüllt. Danach muss ich sehen wie ich mit der Folie hinkomme und wie ich die Flachwasserzone modellieren und gestalten kann.
Mein Moorbeet muss ich dann gleichzeitig mit Regenwasser stark gießen damit kein kalkhaltiges Leitungswasser ins Moorbeet gesogen wird. Das hätte evtl. negative Folgen für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen.



Was meint Ihr wie viele cm Wasserstand hält die 1.15mm EPDM Folie denn aus? Ich frage mich aktuell ob ich wirklich alles Teichwasser bis auf Wasserstand -50cm absenken muss...


----------



## Plätscher (8. Juni 2017)

ich habe es so ähnlich wie du gemacht. Statt Traverse war es bei mir eine Leiter über die ich die Folie geklappt habe und noch zusätzlich mit Sandsäcken beschwert. Wenn ich micht richtig erinnere hatte ich eine Überhöhung von 15 vielleicht auch 20cm. Der limentierende Faktor war nicht die Angst das die Folie reißt sondern der Wasserdruck war so stark das ich Angst hatte das die Folie von der Leiter gezogen wird. War übrigens eine wohl schon 15 jahre alte 0.8mm PVC Folie.


----------



## pyro (8. Juni 2017)

Hm, das mit der Leiter und Sandsäcken ist auch eine sehr gute Idee.

20cm ist mir zu viel Wasser, aber Deine Aussage ermutigt mich auf jeden Fall 10cm drin zu lassen und dann schau ich wie ich hinkomme. Wie erwähnt kann ich leider die Folie nicht komplett umklappen da hier der Steg und der gefüllte Ufergraben was dagegen hat.


----------



## pyro (8. Juni 2017)

Ufff... wie hab ich das vor 6... 7  Jahren gemacht als ich über Wochen hinweg geschaufelt und gegraben habe. Heut tun mir die Knie, das Kreuz, linke Schulter und beide  Handgelenke ganz schön weh.

Natürlich habe ich auch heute wieder fleissig Bilder gemacht - zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich den Grill angeheizt habe...


Heute wurde wie geplant Wasser abgelassen - gut 25cm senkte sich der Wasserspiegel. Dann wurde weiter gebraben und geschaufelt:
    

Zwischendurch kam ein neugieriger Besucher recht nah:
  

Das abgetragene Erdreich füllte zahlreiche Schubkarren - ich hab nicht mitgezählt wie viele:
  

Der Wasserspiegel hat nun seinen Tiefststand erreicht - mehr lass ich mal nicht raus:
  

Der Wasserdruck war doch noch recht enorm - das hätte ich nicht gedacht und so musste ich ein bisschen basteln um arbeiten zu können. Wie man sieht haben sich die Wurzeln des Wacholderbaums unter dem Teichvlies sehr stark ausgebreitet. Das war manchmal recht anstrengend die Wurzeln weg zu bekommen:
  

Langsam aber beständig nähere ich mich dem Ziel:
  

Hier die Sandeinlage mit der man super modellieren kann, sieht doch ganz gut aus oder... @Plätscher?
  

Eine Hälfte ist schon fertig, das Teichvlies und die Folie kann schon mal zurück. Nun noch ein bisschen Erde im Bereich vom Steg abtragen.
  

So, fertig mit den Ausgrabungen. Teichvlies zurückgeklappt, die Folie zurückgeklappt und nun das kleine Problem mit den Falten... 
 

Falten ziehen... gutes Bauchmuskeltraining:
  

Nun passt soweit alles, also Wasser marsch. Ich hab mich gleichzeitig um meinen Holzkohlegrill gekümmert denn ich hatte Hunger wie ein Bär.
  

Das wars für heute....

Morgen werde ich noch etwas an den Falten arbeiten, fülle in den Flachwasserbereich Substrat ein und werde mit der neuen Randgestaltung beginnen. Am Wochenende will ich die Baustelle dann abschließen.
Für heut reichts mir auf jeden Fall, insbesondere meine Knie brennen vom vielen Knien und dem Sand fürchterlich.


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo Jürgen,

schaut aus als wenn sich die Mühe gelohnt hat  und zum Herbst wird wieder alles schön eingewachsen sein als wenn nix gewesen wäre.


----------



## pyro (9. Juni 2017)

Ja mitch, diverse kleine Dinge muss ich die nächten Tage noch machen aber der Grossteil ist vorbei. 

Wenn ich jetzt auf dem Steg stehe hab ich rechts endlich mal die Wasserfläche die ich mir immer wünschte... und nicht schon nach 40cm die Uferbepflanzung.

Mal sehn was ich morgen schaffe... ob ich überhaupt knieen kann...


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juni 2017)

Okay, du hast gewonnen. Hier hast du den "UnterderFolieSchönheitspreis" 
Übrigens das dir die Arbeit jetzt schwerer fällt wie vor einigen Jahren, das kenne ich, es liegt am Wetter, Wer anderes sagt verbreitet nur FakeNews und die kannst du ignorieren. 
Sieht gut aus was du gemacht hast. Wie hoch war die Wassersäule hinter der Folie?


----------



## pyro (9. Juni 2017)

Tag 4 des Teichumbaus...

Nachdem ich meine geschundenen Knochen aus dem Bett gewuchtet hatte, ging es nach dem Frühstück weiter.

Der Ausgangszustand heute:
  

Endlich habe ich ausreichend viel Wasser rechts neben dem Steg, ich hab versucht die Seerose etwas vom Steg weg zu ziehen nach aussen aber das gelang mir leider nicht - zu fest verwurzelt:
  

Was wäre ein Teichumbau ohne eine Teichvergrößerung??  
  

Mit den Pflastersteinen in der Breite verlegt habe ich zukünftig weniger Probleme mit dem Rasenmähen. Hier ist der Uferabschnitt fertig, die Pflastersteine wurden noch einbetoniert, auch wurde am Brunnen ein stabiles Fundament betoniert:
 


Damit bleibt nun nur noch die Randgestaltung im Bereich zwischen Brunnen und Steg. Hier bin ich mir aktuell unschlüssig ob ich eine Flachwasserzone mache oder ob ich hier nochmal einen kleinen Ufergraben so wie links des Teichs anlege. Die Folie wäre noch 90cm breit, ich könnte also einen ca. 40 cm breiten Ufergraben zwischen Steg und Brunnen anlegen wenn ich mich für den Ufergraben entscheide...

      

Zu dem Thema hab ich auch gerade einen eigenen Thread eröffnet, ich erhoffe mir hier ein paar Ratschläge und Meinungen... Flachwasserzone oder Ufergraben.


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2017)

Am Freitag begann ich einen riesen Fehler der bis heute Auswirkungen hat und mir ein supertolles Wochenende bescherte.... ich hab mich selbst mit Sonnencreme eingeschmiert und das nicht richtig. Eine etwa DIN A4 Blatt grosse Stelle blieb ohne Sonnencreme... und damit arbeitete ich gute 5-6 Stunden in der meist prallen Sonne. Da ich allein zuhause war und gearbeitet habe fiel das ganze erst am Spätnachmittag auf ... und war da schon deutlich sichtbar. Das Foto ist von Freitag - die Fotos von Samstag erspare ich Euch lieber. Ich werd nie wieder ohne T-Shirt am Teich arbeiten...
 

Durch die Verletzungspause kam ich auch am Teich kaum weiter da ich nur in den Abendstunden wenn die Sonne weg ist etwas arbeiten kann. Die Frage nach der Randgestaltung zwischen Brunnen und Steg ist auch noch nicht geklärt. Hierzu gibt es einen anderen Thread, Flachwasserzone oder Ufergraben mit Bildern und Beschreibung.

Gern würd ich mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen damit ich meiner Entscheidung näher komme...


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2017)

__ Aloe Vera + Limettensaft + Kokosöl = altes Jamaikanisches Hausrezept gegen Sonnenbrand


----------



## pyro (12. Juni 2017)

Ich war schon beim Arzt heute... Ibuprofen und wenn der Juckreiz unerträglich wird dann Cortisonsalbe.

Am Freitag in der Apotheke gabs Bepanthen Spray und Fenistil, dazu Apres Sun Lotion und immer wieder mal ein Baumwollshirt mit feuchtem Rücken zur Kühlung.

So was heftiges hatte ich noch nicht.... autsch.

Mitch was ist Deine Meinung zu meinem Uferbereich? Siehe anderer Thread...


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Mitch was ist Deine Meinung zu meinem Uferbereich? Siehe anderer Thread...



>> Flachwasserzone  >> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/558740/



pyro schrieb:


> So was heftiges hatte ich noch nicht.... autsch.


in Jamaika hatte ich mal sowas - das hat man davon wenn man als Weißbrot die Sonne unterschätzt


----------



## pyro (14. Juni 2017)

Nachdem der Sonnenbrand langsam besser wird (oder die Medikamente voll wirken) hab ich heute abend ein bisschen weitergebaut.

Der Teichabschluss zwischen Brunnen und Steg ist nun fertig und die Teichfolie schnell provisorisch reingelegt. So in etwa würde es aussehen wenn ich eine Flachwasserzone mit Uferbereich mache.

Entscheide ich mich doch für einen nährstoffreichen Ufergraben so würde der Uferwall dort verlaufen wo der Meterstab liegt. Die Flachwasserzone wäre somit etwas kleiner.


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2017)

So, heute am Feiertag werde ich ein bisschen herumtüfteln, den Uferwall mal simulieren mit einem Alurohr und dann gucken wie es mit den Falten der Folie ausgeht.

Gestern war ich zufällig im OBI Baumarkt und bin an den Teichpflanzen vorbei. Es gab dort 50% Rabatt auf alle Teichpflanzen. Die Auswahl war nicht mehr riesig, 7 Sumpf- und Uferpflanzen wanderten dennoch in meinen Einkaufskorb.


----------



## pyro (19. Juni 2017)

Bin wieder zurück aus den Bergen, meinem Sonnenbrand geht es besser und ich berichte kurz über das was letzte Woche noch geschah. Ich hab mich am Mittwoch für einen Ufergraben entschieden und hab den am Donnerstag gebaut. Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder...

Platz machen für die Bauarbeiten.
  

Ausheben eines Grabens wo ich später die Rasenkantsteine einbetoniere.
  

Beim betonieren...
  

Fertig betoniert
  

Erstes zurücklegen der Teichfolie... Folie reicht aus...


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2017)

Trotz glühender Hitze hab ich vorgestern Abend mal weiter gebaut....

Das Teichufer ist nun so gut wie fertig. Ein paar Pflanzen kommen noch rein und das wars. Am Ufergraben arbeite ich noch ... allerdings habe ich hier gerade das Problem das die Ufermatte kein Wasser in den Graben herübersaugt.
Ich hab die Ufermatte mit Sand eingerieben und der Wasserspiegel im Teich ist einige cm höher als im Ufergraben. An was kann das liegen das sich die beiden Wasserstände nicht ausgleichen? Was kann ich tun?


Hier noch 2 Bilder des aktuellen Zustands:


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> An was kann das liegen das sich die beiden Wasserstände nicht ausgleichen? Was kann ich tun?


deine Rasenkanten sind dann doch zu hoch für den jetzigen Wasserstand - oben vielleicht eine Ecke rausklopfen


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2017)

Die Rasenkantsteine sind ca. 10cm über dem derzeitigen Wasserniveau... das gleiche Niveau wie bei den 2 anderen Ufergräben am Teich...

Das wäre jetzt echt eine Mistarbeit wenn ich die Rasenkantsteine tiefer machen müsste.

Ich denke ich probier evtl. heut abend nochmal die Ufermatte mit mehr Sand und Erde einzureiben. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Saugproblem da hier zu wenig Erdreich drin ist... mal schaun...

Gibts weitere Gedanken warum es jetzt noch nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht einfach noch ein bisschen Wasser auffüllen. Der Weg ist bei dem Wetter arg hoch. Hängt die Matte auch im Ufergraben im Wasser? Dann mach sie mal komplett nass. 

Vielleicht haste ja nichtsaugende erwischt. Dann hätte wahrscheinlich das halbe Forum gerne den Lieferanten gewusst ...


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2017)

Christine, im Teich fülle ich heut abend wieder ein bisschen auf. Derzeit schütte ich täglich gute 500 Liter Wasser rein damit der Wasserstand halbwegs konstant bleibt.

Das irre trockene Wetter könnte natürlich der Grund sein - der Bereich mit der Ufermatte ist der sonnigste, da knallt derzeit 9 h die volle Sonne hin. Vielleicht verdunstet das Wasser auf dem Weg in den Ufergraben...


Die Ufermatte hab ich noch vom Teichbau über, das ist ganz sicher eine saugende Ufermatte.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2017)

Hast du irgendwo noch ein bissel Vlies rum liegen?
Wenn ha ein paar Streifen schneiden und in beide Bereiche rein hängen.  Dann noch mal ne Ladung Sand rüber und schon sollte es auch bei 10 cm passen.


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nur noch dünnes, ich glaube 200er Vlies hier. Der Fetzen vom 500er ist zu klein.

Das wäre dann wohl noch eine weitere Möglichkeit wenn alles andere nicht funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2018)

Ich bemerke gerade das ich Euch den Ausgang der Baustelle vor 13 Monaten noch gar nicht geschildert habe...

Ich musste nichts mehr abschleifen, raushauen oder sonstiges. Die Kante des Ufergrabens ist zwar wirklich etwas zu hoch geraten, das eingelegte Vlies und die Ufermatte saugen aber inzwischen einwandfrei das Wasser rüber. Es dauert eben seine Zeit bis das ganze funktioniert.

Ich habe mal ein aktuelles Bild eingefügt damit Ihr seht wie schön die Stelle geworden ist. Man glaubt kaum, das hier vor 13 Monaten totale Baustelle war...


----------



## pyro (16. Juli 2018)

Hier noch eine Zusammenfassung an BilderBilder Ausgangszustand - Baustelle - aktuell.


----------



## KingIggi (6. Aug. 2018)

Hab mich heute erst angemeldet und in den letzten 4 Stunden mehr über Teichbau gelernt, als in den Wochen davor. Vielen Dank für Deinen tollen Thread. Phantastische Photos.


----------



## pyro (6. Aug. 2018)

Na dann herzlich Willkommen im Forum... und man lernt nie aus.

Wenn Du eine Frage hast sind hier viele Leute die sehr gern helfen.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2019)

So, wie manche wissen anhand der anderen Threads hab ich aktuell wieder eine Teichbaustelle - unfreiwillig.

Aber wenn schon mal eine Baustelle da ist dann denkt man natürlich auch immer an eine eventuelle Erweiterung und deshalb möchte ich gern die Frage in die Runde stellen ob ich mein Moorbeet (Ufergraben) wie in der Skizze erweitern kann.

 

grün ist die alte bestehende Teichfolie
schwarz wäre eine neue Folie mit der ich den Ufergraben vergrößern könnte

Würde das so funktionieren??

Wenn es funktioniert, dann wären nämlich die Löcher die vermutlich ein Maulwurf in die bestehende Teichfolie beim Ufergraben genagt hat sowieso egal und ich bräuchte gar nix reparieren...


----------



## Ascanius (12. Apr. 2019)

Moin, 

ich habe deinen Thread gerade entdeckt, da ich aktuell auch gestartet habe einen Teich in meinem Garten zu gestalten. Erstmal sehr informativ und lehrreich und du hast echt einen Klasse Teich! Gefällt mir sehr gut und gerade mit dem Moorbereich finde ich richtig Klasse! Das werde ich mir auch überlegen!

Meine Meinung zu deiner aktuellen Frage (ohne das ich ein Teichbauexperte wäre): Ich vermute das das so nichts wird, denn wenn du die alte Folie über die neue nur überlappen lässt kann das Wurzelgeflecht der Pflanzen durch die Lücke wachsen und dazu auch Substrat in die Lücke drücken und da würde ich befürchten das es zu einer Kapilarwirkung kommen kann was dir Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. Bin aber kein Experte, wäre jetzt allerdings meine Befürchtung, dass das so passiert. 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es anders herum besser funktioniert, also du die neue Folie über die alte legst. Aber wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiert habe hast du in der alten Folie ein Loch und das wäre dann vermutlich auch keine Lösung. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2019)

Nun sind die Löcher in der Teichfolie im Bereich des ehemaligen Moorbeets geklebt. Ich habe dafür EPDM-Kleber aus der Silikonkartusche und EPDM Folienstücke verwendet. Ich hoffe das ist und bleibt nun dicht.
 

Da ich jetzt schon eine Teichbaustelle habe würde ich mein Moorbeet sehr gern etwas vergrößern. Hier reicht mir aber die ursprüngliche Teichfolie nicht und deshalb hab ich 2 Beiträge weiter oben schon einmal gefragt ob ich hier eine zweite neue Folie am Ufergraben anschließen kann.

Zunächst dachte ich es so zu machen:
 

Da wurde aber weiter oben und auch in einem anderen Thread abgeraten, wegen Bakterienbildung zwischen den Folien usw.

Wie wäre denn diese Lösung, wo ich einfach die beiden Folien vertausche und evtl. noch am höchsten Punkt des Uferwalls einen Strang EPDM-Kleber (es ist noch was da) auftrage:

 

schwarz = alte Teichfolie
rot = neue Teichfolie
grün = Ufermatte
grau = betonierter Uferwall
cyan = EPDM Kleber, 1cm breiter Strang

Hier habe ich allerdings die Folienüberlappung - auch wenn diese weit geringer ist - im Teichwasser, bei Version 1 liegt die Folienüberlappung im Moorbeet.

Was meint Ihr ist diese Folienverlegung besser als bei oben genannter Version???


----------



## DbSam (14. Apr. 2019)

Na ja, ich würde das eher so machen:

schwarz = alte Teichfolie
rot = neue Teichfolie
grau = betonierter Uferwall
grün = EPDM Kleber
 

... und an Stelle der Ufermatte würde ich ein anderes zum Teich passendes Baumaterial wählen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Vorher würde ich aber noch einen Halte-, Reißtest einer solchen Klebestelle durchführen.
Dann kann man später beruhigter schlafen.
(Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass mit Kleber verbundene EPDM-Stücken nicht so sehr gut halten und das Nahtband besser sein würde. Dies ist also nur eine Behauptung meinerseits und diese kann ich nicht mit Erfahrung belegen.)


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2019)

Danke Carsten für Deine Meinung. Sicher wäre eine breite Klebestelle besser und ein Nahtband nochmal besser. Hier am höchsten Punkt kann jedoch kein Wasser durchsickern, die Klebestelle soll nur eine eventuelle Kapillarwirkung zwischen den beiden Folien verhindern und ich wollte den Rest der Kleberkartusche vermachen.

Desweiteren würde ich echt ungern die vorhandene Teichfolie abschneiden... und sowieso wenn die Lösung zu schwer und die Bedenken zu gross sind dann bleibt mein Moorbeet so gross/klein wie bisher und ich vergrössere den Bereich nicht. 

Ein ca. 30% größeres Moorbeet wäre schön, aber auch nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## DbSam (14. Apr. 2019)

Na ja, Du alter Pyromane ...  

Wenn man nur Deine Zeichnung nimmt ...

dann sind Deine überhängenden freifliegenden Überlappungen unsinnig und darin könnte sich Schmodderwasser sammeln
Wenn die neue Folie über der alten liegt, dann könnte sich bei undichter Klebestelle eine stärkere ungewollte Kapillarwirkung von der Wasserseite her entwickeln, als wenn die neue Folie unter der alten liegt und die Kapillarwirkung vom Moosbeet her wirkt.

undicht gewordene Klebestellen sind bei solch freifliegenden Klebungen nicht oder nur sehr schwer erkennbar ...

etc.

Wenn man schon anstückeln möchte, dann sollte man das auch technisch und praktisch sauber lösen.
Gerade auch, weil sich EPDM schwierig kleben lässt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wer um Meinungen fragt, der bekommt auch welche.

PPS:
Natürlich kann man auch immer so lange fragen, bis man eine Antwort bekommt welche einem am besten in den bestehenden Plan passt.
Ob diese dann immer richtig ist?


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Wer um Meinungen fragt, der bekommt auch welche.
> 
> PPS:
> ...




Meinungen sind immer gut, je mehr desto besser.

Ja, nicht immer sind Meinungen gleich und man muss sich auch eingestehen können das die eigene Meinung mal nicht sinnvoll oder sogar falsch ist. ... auch wenn es anders so schön wäre.


----------



## pyro (15. Apr. 2019)

Bin gerade fleissig am bauen - bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und schweisstreibenden Temperaturen brauch ich schnell eine Pause.



DbSam schrieb:


> ... und an Stelle der Ufermatte würde ich ein anderes zum Teich passendes Baumaterial wählen ...



Was könnte denn das sein? Ich hatte all die Jahre eine Ufermatte denn ich brauch die Ufermatte um das Moorbeet mit Wasser aus dem Teich zu versorgen.
Ich wüsste gerade nicht was ich da alternativ verwenden könnte.

Ich hab im Teich nun eine Pflanzzone entfernt, gleichzeitig den betonierten Uferwall etwas näher zum Teich gesetzt und dadurch hab ich nun doch erreicht das ich mehr der ursprünglichen Teichfolie habe um das Moorbeet etwas größer und tiefer zu machen. Somit hab ich meinen Wunsch wenigstens teilweise erfüllt.


----------



## DbSam (15. Apr. 2019)

pyro schrieb:


> denn ich brauch die Ufermatte um das Moorbeet mit Wasser aus dem Teich zu versorgen.


Jupp, dafür ist die gut nutzbar.
Sehr oft ist es halt so, dass die Ufermatte auch nach Jahren noch wie eine Ufermatte aussieht:
Mit fliegenden Ecken, abstehendem Rand und insgesamt oft liebloser Optik. 
Deshalb mein Einwurf. 

Wenn Du es schaffst diese Dinger gut zu integrieren, dann sind die hiermit genehmigt. lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## pyro (16. Apr. 2019)

Jetzt waren wir einige Tage so fleissig, haben Löcher gefunden und geklebt, haben mehrere Meter Maulwurfgang verfüllt, neues Vlies, teils doppelt unter die Teichfolie gelegt, alles neu bebaut und dekoriert und dachten das das Wasserverlustproblem damit Geschichte sei....

Leider sank der Wasserpegel in den letzten gut 4 Stunden um 3.4 cm .....  (

Genaues hier im "Problemthread": https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/grosse-sorgen-brauche-rat.49399/page-9#post-588632


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht weiter in meinem Teichbauthread...
Arbeitsbedingt hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht mehr viel Freizeit um das Problem am Teich zu beheben, ich hatte auch nach dem Rückschlag ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so viel Lust daran. Die Wühlmausaktivitäten halte ich mit gelegentlichen Pyrotechnikeinsätzen und Flaschen auf Baustahlstäben ganz gut im Zaum. Zu einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung wie das oftmals im Netz beschrieben wird ist es zum Glück noch nicht gekommen.

In der aktuellen Situation bin ich bis auf weiteres arbeitslos und habe deshalb zu viel Freizeit und mich u.a. auch meinem Teich gewidmet und da wurde ich heute fündig und staunte nicht schlecht. Bisher waren die Löcher von der Größe im Bereich von einer 1 Euro Münze aber heute.... da komm ich mit der geballten Faust durch, zum Größenvergleich hab ich ein Cuttermesser mit aufs Bild:

https://abload.de/img/lochteich2jkl5.jpg



 


Ich werde mir übers Wochenende wohl 2 Möglichkeiten überlegen müssen:

1. Wieder EPDM-Kleber kaufen, saubere große Flicken besorgen und das ganze wie die vorherigen Löcher kleben. Im Anschluss ein Drahtgitter oder dünne Betonschicht unter das Vlies und hoffen das die Wühlmaus am Teich inaktiv bleibt.

2. Das Loch befindet sich in einer Ecke vom Teich, an einer grossen Falte. Ich könnte hier in der Ecke eine Landzunge in den Teich machen, das Loch also nach oben über die Wasserhöhe bringen und mit einem Stein bedecken. Da hätte ich dann sogar so eine Art zusätzlichen Überlauf.


----------



## koichteich (26. Apr. 2020)

Moin, 
Wir wohnen am Feldrand und wir haben auch WW. Wir haben 3 Katzen die allerdings nur tagsüber jagen und mal 2-3 Mäuse fangen.

In die von mir gefundenen Löcher streue/spüle ich Spielsand, in der Hoffnung das denen die Decke einstürzt. Funktioniert bisher gut und sie lassen ab.

Das mache ich auch bei MW (Maulwürfe) so. Um die Pflanzen direkt nehme ich Lose Blumenerde.

Gruß, 
Abdreas


----------



## koichteich (26. Apr. 2020)

Ups, der Beitrag gehört zum Kampf gegen die Wühlmäuse. 
Sorry, 
Andreas


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2020)

Ich hab heute mal die Version mit der "Landzunge" provisorisch dargestellt indem ich das Wühlmausloch mit Brettern unterbaut habe bis es über dem Normalwasserspiegel ist. Geht sich dank der grossen Folienfalte an der Stelle gut aus und sieht glaub ich gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus. Wenn rund herum alles wieder angewachsen ist und ich auf das Folienloch einen schönen Stein lege könnte das schon eine Lösung darstellen ohne kleben zu müssen.

Wie wäre Eure Meinung?


----------



## PeBo (28. Apr. 2020)

Da sich das Loch so dicht am Rand befindet, bekommst du dies sicher gut kaschiert. Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch so machen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2020)

Ich hab überlegt und da ich derzeit keinen EPDM-Kleber zur Verfügung habe, einen bestellen müsste und mir nicht ganz wohl ist ob so ein riesiges Loch auch dicht wird habe ich gestern und heute die Regenpausen genutzt um an der Version "Landzunge" zu bauen. Hier möchte ich Euch ein paar Bilder davon zeigen. Ihr dürft gern Euren Kommentar dazu schreiben.

Da ich den Teich die letzten Wochen nicht befüllt habe fehlt durch die lange Trockenheit einiges an Wasser. Es war deshalb etwas leichter, den Bereich frei zu machen, Böschungsmatte und Pflanzen zu entfernen. Dann habe ich die Teichfolie und das Vlies hochgeklappt. Im Vließ sicht man die Beschädigung von der Wühlmaus. Man sieht ebenfalls den noch offenen Wühlmausgang über dem grünen Zaunpfosten. Ich bin da noch am überlegen wie ich diesen Wühlmausgang verschließe. Den Gang kann ich nicht freilegen da er unter bzw. zwischen betonierten Platten verläuft. Ich hab evtl. mit PU-Schaum, Brunnenschaum überlegt aber ob das was bringt????  Jedenfalls, für den Fall das in Zukunft der bestehende Gang wieder benutzt wird habe ich ein Gitter in die Erde knapp unter dem Vlies eingearbeitet.

 

Damit die abstehenden Metalldrähte des Gitters das Vlies nicht beschädigen habe ich den Rand mit mehreren Lagen gutem Tape abgeklebt. Den Bereich in dem sich die Wühlmaus aufgehalten hat habe ich mit Sand-Stein Gemisch aufgefüllt. Im Wühlmausthread meinte ein User das Sand nicht so toll für die Wühlmaus wäre weil in trockenem Sand keine haltbaren Gänge gebaut werden können. Auch hier nochmal der Eingang des Wühlmausgangs etwa auf 13 Uhr vom Eimer zwischen Eimer und Gitter.

  


Im Vlies war keine Falte drin, deshalb konnte ich das Vlies nur etwas bauchförmig nach innen gestalten. Ich wollte da auch nicht herumschneiden und neues Vlies einfügen und so kam mir die Idee das ich das dicke Vlies ganz normal auslege und auf der Innenseite zur Teichfolie die Landzunge mit feuchtem Spielkastensand forme und zum Abschluss den Sand nochmal mit einem dünnen Vlies von der Teichfolie trenne. So hoffe ich das der Sand auch wenn er trocknet etwa in dieser Form bleibt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

 


Mit der so geformten Landzunge kommt das Loch in der Teichfolie in den Bereich des maximalen Wasserspiegels. Nach dem zurückklappen der Teichfolie sieht das ganze nun so aus.... irgendwie noch nicht besonders schön. Da muss mir schon noch was einfallen wie ich diesen "Pickel" verstecke...

 

Von der Gartenseite, vom Steg aus sieht das ganze aktuell so aus:

 


Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Haggard (2. Mai 2020)

Ist ein Kompromiss. Ich würde aber trotzdem versuchen, das Loch zu flicken. 
Kann das mit der Zeit nicht noch größer werden?


----------



## pyro (5. Mai 2020)

Ich denke nicht das das die Folie im Bereich des Lochs reisst und somit das Loch größer wird. 

Ob ich das Loch noch gut zuklebe oder nur abdecke wird sich noch entscheiden. Heute hab ich auf jeden Fall im Uferbereich weiter Metallgitter eingegraben um den Teich vor weiteren Beschädigungen möglichst zu schützen.

Die offenen Wühlmausgänge habe ich heute soweit es ging mit einem Gemisch aus Portlandzement und Kies (ohne Wasser, das kommt dann aus der Erde) zugestopft.


----------

